# XP Levels Revealed!



## Alzrius

I tried looking this up earlier, only to find that the EN World FAQ doesn't list anything above level 3. Fair enough...so I decided to look around the forums, record the levels that various posters had, and put together my own list. 

Hence, for anyone who's curious what the level breakdown is, here's a mostly-complete list.

Level 1 - Kobold
Level 2 - Goblin
Level 3 - Hobgoblin
Level 4 - Orc
Level 5 - Gnoll
Level 6 - Bugbear
Level 7 - Owlbear
Level 8 - Githyanki
Level 9 - Harpy
Level 10 - Troll
Level 11 - Vampire
Level 12 - Umber Hulk
Level 13 - Vrock
Level 14 - Mind Flayer
Level 15 - Lesser Angel
Level 16 - Earth Elemental
Level 17 - Death Knight
Level 18 - Gibbering Mouther

Enjoy, and let's all keep aiming for that epic tier!


----------



## IronWolf

Alzrius said:


> Level 10 - Troll




I'm stopping when I hit troll!


----------



## coyote6

A little Googling suggests that level 14 is Mind Flayer and level 15 is Lesser Angel. 

(I searched for "weem "lvl 14"" and "weem "lvl 15"", since he was those levels before he hit 16.)


----------



## Mouseferatu

All of which just goes to prove that you folks aren't giving me XP enough.


----------



## surfarcher

LMAO! Yeah! Give the mighty Troll more XP!

Don't bother with us little guys.

</joke>


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm pretty sure the epic tier is all the same title: weem.


----------



## john112364

Jdvn1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the epic tier is all the same title: weem.




I've said it before and I'll say it again:

*ahem*

"All hail the Overlord weem!"


----------



## Henry

IMO he should've named all the Epic Levels "Crothian"s as a tip of the hat to early days of the forums.


----------



## surfarcher

> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Mahdi: Fine!  Here you go Gobbo...  ;-)





Nooooo! My beautiful low-level status is vanishing fast! LMAO!


----------



## Camelot

Hey, don't go subverting yourselves to the Lesser Angels and Earth Elementals yet!  Remember, we have power in numbers!!!  Small-sized humanoids, unite!


----------



## Thanee

Henry said:


> IMO he should've named all the Epic Levels "Crothian"s as a tip of the hat to early days of the forums.




Well, Crothian is still the unquestioned #1. 

EN World D&D / RPG News - Gamers Seeking Gamers

And considering that Rystil hasn't posted in a long time and the rest is about 20,000 posts away still, that won't change anytime soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## El Mahdi

Camelot said:


> Hey, don't go subverting yourselves to the Lesser Angels and Earth Elementals yet! Remember, we have power in numbers!!! Small-sized humanoids, unite!




This sounds like a really cool premise for an adventure!


----------



## weem

Nothing should be named after me, that's for sure. I just make silly things that people like to comment on. Sometimes I have a useful thread that gets a lot of comments, but mostly its random graphical madness.

There probably should be a * next to my name on that XP list...

*_He made people chuckle more than he made them think..._


----------



## Camelot

weem said:


> Nothing should be named after me, that's for sure. I just make silly things that people like to comment on. Sometimes I have a useful thread that gets a lot of comments, but mostly its random graphical madness.
> 
> There probably should be a * next to my name on that XP list...
> 
> *_He made people chuckle more than he made them think..._



So modest...

Do we know the amount of XP it takes to get from level to level? I know it's 10 to get to level 2, and because of the titles I assume its related to the D&D XP track. That right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> There probably should be a * next to my name on that XP list...
> 
> *He made people chuckle more than he made them think...




weem makes me _chinkle_.*

Dude, that formula is probably how I got most of my points, too.  (However, I no longer photoshop stuff...'cause I don't have a current shopping program.)




*  Defined as "chuckle + think", and not to be confused with _thucklenk_, which is, of course, "think + chuckle"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Henry said:


> IMO he should've named all the Epic Levels "Crothian"s as a tip of the hat to early days of the forums.




Wait, you mean we aren't all figments of Crothian's imagination?!?!


----------



## coyote6

No, Piratecat is a figment of Crothian's imagination. We are all alts of Piratecat.


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought we were all figments of everyone else's imaginations. We're all each other's alts.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Get the alt outta here!


----------



## MerricB

Mouseferatu is probably really frustrated that he's not at level 11 yet. Because it's a level he'll enjoy and never want to move off! 

Cheers!


----------



## surfarcher

Lmao!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

MerricB said:


> Mouseferatu is probably really frustrated that he's not at level 11 yet. Because it's a level he'll enjoy and never want to move off!
> 
> Cheers!




Sucks to be him.


----------



## surfarcher

Camelot said:


> So modest...
> 
> Do we know the amount of XP it takes to get from level to level? I know it's 10 to get to level 2, and because of the titles I assume its related to the D&D XP track. That right?




Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Cor_Malek

surfarcher said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?




Um... first 3 are easy, it get's bumpy after that without the search option ;P But here are brackets (x-y, more than x less than y) that give the general gist (beside owlbears, who are tricky to find. I need a honey popsicle, or something) :

1 Kobold *0*
2 Goblin *10*
3 Hobgoblin *23*
4 Orc *37-39*
5 Gnoll *55*
6 Bugbear *75*
7 Owlbear *94-100*
8 Githyanki *128-132* (The Shaman is quite close)
9 Harpy *165*
10 Troll *202-206* (watch Bullgrit for this ;-) )
11 Vampire *260-264* (watch jaerdaph)
12 Umber Hulk *319-338*
13 Vrock *384-394*
14 Mind Flayer *470*
15+ - *weem
*16?
17 Death Knight


----------



## fba827

Camelot said:


> Do we know the amount of XP it takes to get from level to level?






surfarcher said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?




My guess is that it is the 4e XP progression divided by 100 (then rounded).


----------



## Mouseferatu

MerricB said:


> Mouseferatu is probably really frustrated that he's not at level 11 yet. Because it's a level he'll enjoy and never want to move off!




What can I say? Being a vampire...  ...is in the blood.

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH....

[/Caruso]


----------



## surfarcher

Thanks guys!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Mouseferatu said:


> What can I say? Being a vampire...  ...is in the blood.



Maybe you'll get lucky and Level 20 will be "Mouse." Morrus can be unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Lanefan

fba827 said:


> My guess is that it is the 4e XP progression divided by 100 (then rounded).



So for those of us who don't have such things quickly to hand, how does the 4e progression go when divided by 100 then rounded?

Lan-"by post count, I'd be 2nd level in 1e right now"-efan


----------



## Cor_Malek

Lanefan said:


> So for those of us who don't have such things quickly to hand, how does the 4e progression go when divided by 100 then rounded?
> 
> Lan-"by post count, I'd be 2nd level in 1e right now"-efan




1 Kobold *0*
2 Goblin *10*
3 Hobgoblin *23*
4 Orc *37-39* (37.7 by 4e, so still either 37 or 38)
5 Gnoll *54-57* (55 by 4e)
6 Bugbear *77* (75 by 4e, but I'm quite positive it's 77 here)
7 Owlbear *94-100* (100 by 4e)
8 Githyanki *128-132* (130 by 4e)
9 Harpy *165 *
10 Troll *202-206* (205 by 4e)
11 Vampire *260-264* (260 by 4e)
12 Umber Hulk *319-338* (320 by 4e)
13 Vrock *384-394* (390 by 4e)
14 Mind Flayer *470* (470 by 4e)
15+ - *weem* (570 by 4e)
17 Death Knight


So since only lvl 6 seems off, it's someone's omission, and it's most probably mine  All other levels are either be spot on or within the brackets.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Patrick McGoohan wept- I'm Number 6!


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait, you mean we aren't all figments of Crothian's imagination?!?!




I'm certainly Crothian's sock puppet account


----------



## john112364

renau1g said:


> I'm certainly Crothian's sock puppet account




Now that's what I call planning ahead! One day he's going to troll the boards using his long planned and planted sock puppet. Let EN World beware! Bwa-ha-ha-ha * ahem*

Sorry. Just lost my mind for a minute.


----------



## renau1g

Yes, it will take long for the Mods to realize that the man with over 10k posts is really not a man at all, but rather something far worse...an internet troll !!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*trip trap*_
_*trip trap*_
_*trip trap*_

*"RAWR!-WHO'S THAT ON MY MESSAGEBOARD?"*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It looks like weem has stalled out at 799XP- is that a ceiling in the system, or is he just asleep at the wheel...or letting us all play catch-up before unleashing a barrage of "New Kewl?"


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It looks like weem has stalled out at 799XP- is that a ceiling in the system, or is he just asleep at the wheel...or letting us all play catch-up before unleashing a barrage of "New Kewl?"




I haven't been around much - I have been putting everything into my new site (see sig) for the last 5 weeks.

On that note, the site is doing very well though, hehe 

I'm also spending much more time in Twitter than on forums over the last two months, averaging 29 'tweets' a day at this point - so a lot of my online social time is being spent there as well.

I'm sure someone will pass my XP mark soon enough


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sayeth the man whose XP total almost doubles any other posters'.

Thats like Crothian talking about people creeping up on his post count, or diaglo saying someone likes OD&D more than he does.


----------



## renau1g

I love the Grizzley Crab....almost as bizzaro as the owlbear


----------



## jaerdaph

I just want to clarify something.

Although I am currently leveled at Vampire, I am most definitely not the sparkly kind of vampire. 

That is all.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait, you mean we aren't all figments of Crothian's imagination?!?!



That would make him a very powerful Quori...


----------



## renau1g

jaerdaph said:


> I just want to clarify something.
> 
> Although I am currently leveled at Vampire, I am most definitely not the sparkly kind of vampire.
> 
> That is all.




Awww.... that's too bad. So does that mean you also aren't full of teenage angst?

And just to clarify, my singing is enough to easily cause psychic damage to anyone hearing it


----------



## El Mahdi

jaerdaph said:


> I just want to clarify something.
> 
> Although I am currently leveled at Vampire, I am most definitely not the sparkly kind of vampire.
> 
> That is all.




If you truly want us to believe that, I suggest you stop gazing meaningfully at us...


----------



## coyote6

jaerdaph said:


> Although I am currently leveled at Vampire, I am most definitely not the sparkly kind of vampire.




Are you _sure_ about that? I could've sworn I saw something the other day -- it was at least a glimmer, if not an outright sparkle.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

20 xp and leveled to 7!


----------



## weem

Looks like 17 is Death Knight


----------



## IronWolf

weem said:


> Looks like 17 is Death Knight




Nice!


----------



## Alzrius

weem said:


> Looks like 17 is Death Knight




Way to break new ground, weem! 

Updated the original post!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

5 more XP, five more xp, I hate being a kobold 

EDIT: I should run by the General RPG section with something funny, everyone seems to be trigger happy with the XP button over there.

EDIT:: See? even if I just say I need xp I get it! BTW thank you!


----------



## surfarcher

Don't worry... Once you are level 3 noone gives you XP anymore in here. 

Until then, enjoy it!


----------



## renau1g

Welll except weem, we all give weem xp... he's almost won enworld!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Cor_Malek said:


> 1 Kobold *0*
> 2 Goblin *10*
> 3 Hobgoblin *23*
> 4 Orc *37-39* (37.7 by 4e, so still either 37 or 38)
> 5 Gnoll *54-57* (55 by 4e)
> 6 Bugbear *77* (75 by 4e, but I'm quite positive it's 77 here)
> 7 Owlbear *94-100* (100 by 4e)
> 8 Githyanki *128-132* (130 by 4e)
> 9 Harpy *165 *
> 10 Troll *202-206* (205 by 4e)
> 11 Vampire *260-264* (260 by 4e)
> 12 Umber Hulk *319-338* (320 by 4e)
> 13 Vrock *384-394* (390 by 4e)
> 14 Mind Flayer *x-450* (470 by 4e)
> 15+ - *weem* (570 by 4e)
> 
> 
> So since only lvl 6 seems off, it's someone's omission, and it's most probably mine  All other levels are either be spot on or within the brackets.



FYI: I hit Level 14 today at 470 XP--definitely not 450.


----------



## Cor_Malek

Yeah, that ought to be 450-x (and 470 on the spot, apparently ). Since only the Lost Bugbear is off, it seems it was my cock-up afterall. Maybe I'll look into it again sometime soon, but for now I'll just update the post.

Thanks for the heads up! BTW - what was the xp power of the user who tipped it (so essentially is it 100% 470, or 465-470 / 467-470)?


----------



## Camelot

TarionzCousin said:


> FYI: I hit Level 14 today at 470 XP--definitely not 450.




Yep, it definitely goes off 4e XP / 100, rounded down.  I got to level 5 at 55 on the nose.


----------



## Stumblewyk

Cor_Malek said:


> 6 Bugbear *77*



 Not sure how I hit Bugbear, but I'm sitting at 76 xp, currently.  I think I was still a Gnoll 2 days ago, and I haven't received any XP in about 3 days, so this could be some sort of DB error or some-such.

_*shrug*_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or maybe its the Recession hitting the XP market.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or maybe its the Recession hitting the XP market.




You sure it isn't xp de/inflation due to the various levels of exp that people can hand out?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Cor_Malek said:


> Thanks for the heads up! BTW - what was the xp power of the user who tipped it (so essentially is it 100% 470, or 465-470 / 467-470)?



3 XP, so I went from 467 to 470.


----------



## Camelot

Stumblewyk said:


> Not sure how I hit Bugbear, but I'm sitting at 76 xp, currently. I think I was still a Gnoll 2 days ago, and I haven't received any XP in about 3 days, so this could be some sort of DB error or some-such.
> 
> _*shrug*_




Going by 4e, level 6 is 7,500 XP (75 at EN World), so it makes sense.


----------



## surfarcher

2xp until Gnoll!

To think, soon I shall be a Hyena headed lunatic!

And a Gnoll!


----------



## surfarcher

OK well it's not 54xp after all   I'll post exactly where I tick over.


----------



## Camelot

surfarcher said:


> OK well it's not 54xp after all  I'll post exactly where I tick over.



 Nope; it's exactly 55.


----------



## surfarcher

What I missed levelling up by 1?!?

Aaaawwww... C'mon DM! One lousy XP!

(Do you know how many times I've heard that? LOL! It feels good to be on the other side for a change)


----------



## surfarcher

Yup. Camelot is right, it's definately 55xp!

(Thanks Peraion!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

surfarcher said:


> Yup. Camelot is right...




Feh- its just a model.


----------



## renau1g

surfarcher said:


> (Do you know how many times I've heard that? LOL! It feels good to be on the other side for a change)




Can't XP you yet, but I've been the guy saying that, C'mon DM we're 50xp short of a level, let's just go around and find some rats to kill, c'mon, c'mon, c'mon... it got damn annoying as a DM though.


----------



## Orius

I've noticed a definite uptick in XP gain ever since the comments got added to the posts.  I was languishing in Goblin ever since the system was introduced, but after the comments went public I've gotten up to Bubear.  That's still relatively low, but I'm actually getting XP on a regular basis now.


----------



## jonesy

Orius said:


> I've noticed a definite uptick in XP gain ever since the comments got added to the posts.



That's because the comments are actually useful. When you don't have anything to add to a thread and someone's already made your point it's more convenient to tag the post with a comment.


----------



## Velmont

Nice to know all of this. I'm posting just to make sure I have that thread in my subscription.


----------



## Camelot

You can subscribe to threads without having to post.  It's an option in the "Thread Tools" at the top of the first post on each page.  For future reference! =)


----------



## Velmont

I know, but I also wanted to tell that was a good work too.


----------



## surfarcher

Cor_Malek said:


> 1 Kobold *0*
> 2 Goblin *10*
> 3 Hobgoblin *23*
> 4 Orc *37-39* (37.7 by 4e, so still either 37 or 38)
> 5 Gnoll *54-57* (55 by 4e)
> 6 Bugbear *77* (75 by 4e, but I'm quite positive it's 77 here)
> 7 Owlbear *94-100* (100 by 4e)
> 8 Githyanki *128-132* (130 by 4e)
> 9 Harpy *165 *
> 10 Troll *202-206* (205 by 4e)
> 11 Vampire *260-264* (260 by 4e)
> 12 Umber Hulk *319-338* (320 by 4e)
> 13 Vrock *384-394* (390 by 4e)
> 14 Mind Flayer *470* (470 by 4e)
> 15+ - *weem* (570 by 4e)
> 17 Death Knight
> 
> 
> So since only lvl 6 seems off, it's someone's omission, and it's most probably mine  All other levels are either be spot on or within the brackets.




Report: I just hit *Bugbear *bang on *75xp*. I watched it tick over!


----------



## Neonchameleon

There's one thing that bugs me.

I'd rather be a kobold than a goblin or a gnoll.  And rather be an owlbear than a harpy.  Also slurping brains is disgusting - who wants to have that to look forward to?

And I'm impressed given it's the 4e Exp tables there hasn't been a minor/joking edition war so far


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Apparently you cannot give more than 10 xp per 24 hours, I tried to but I think it stopped me at 9 xp. not completely sure that it was 9 or 10 but it sounds like a normal cap. keeps people like me from spamming xp before giving it to weem again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OK, it may just be my imagination, but it seems to me that I've gotten a lot more XP than the number of awards would make possible.

Yes, I know that there are increased XP awards possible by your community supporter status- I give 1 ('cause I'm a cheap-ass freeloading Minotaur Fluffer), and others can give 3-5XP/award.  But it seems as if some are awarding even more than that.

Is it my imagination or are there people capable of awarding more than 5XP/award?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Edit: double-post.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Is it my imagination or are there people capable of awarding more than 5XP/award?



I think mods and/or admins can dole out the double-digit XP. 

Rumor has it that amusing the legendary [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] monster is worth triple digits, but that can't be verified as he has never given out any XP.


----------



## renau1g

Pfft! That's a lie, we all know Morrus is the worst xp spammer out there... now [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]? Man that guy is stingy, ain't never given out anything in his life, but then again, what do you expect from a Pirate


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

surfarcher said:


> Report: I just hit *Bugbear *bang on *75xp*. I watched it tick over!




And I'm at 96 and still a Bugbear, so the Owlbear bracket can be narrowed a bit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION]

97, and still Bugbear . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

We now know that Owlbear comes at 98, 99 or 100 (jumped to 100, now Owlbear . . . hooray!)


----------



## Velmont

Lucky, I'm still a bugbear...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I haven't gotten recent XP awards from anyone I know to be a mod...but I don't feel as wonky about my observations as I did before I asked...


----------



## Orius

renau1g said:


> Pfft! That's a lie, we all know Morrus is the worst xp spammer out there... now [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]? Man that guy is stingy, ain't never given out anything in his life, but then again, what do you expect from a Pirate




He's a _pirate_.  They collect booty, they don't give it away.  Sheesh.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Hey, [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], at what number did you roll over to Level 15? The chart on the first page doesn't have that number filled in yet.

Not that I'm chasing you or anything.


----------



## renau1g

Orius said:


> He's a _pirate_.  They collect booty, they don't give it away.  Sheesh.




Well, they'd give it to buxom ladies I'm sure...


----------



## TarionzCousin

TarionzCousin said:


> Hey, [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], at what number did you roll over to Level 15? The chart on the first page doesn't have that number filled in yet.
> 
> Not that I'm chasing you or anything.



Level 15 comes at 570. renau1g's XP put me at 571 and "Lesser Angel."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good thing you noticed, because I sure as sh...er...shoepolish* didn't notice.





* Gotta be careful with the dirty language- Lesser Angels who don't watch their tongues tend to stay "lesser."


----------



## renau1g

TarionzCousin said:


> Level 15 comes at 570. renau1g's XP put me at 571 and "Lesser Angel."




Glad I could help


----------



## Camelot

I just got XP from one poster...and it was worth 5 XP!  This person was level 5 (which in 4e a monster of level 5 is worth 200 XP, so following the patter would seemingly give 2 XP), but was a community supporter.  So maybe it takes the monster XP and divides by 100, but if they're a community supporter multiplies by 2.5, or if they're an admin or somesuch by more?  What's the calculation?!


----------



## jonesy

Camelot said:


> I just got XP from one poster...and it was worth 5 XP!  This person was level 5 (which in 4e a monster of level 5 is worth 200 XP, so following the patter would seemingly give 2 XP), but was a community supporter.  So maybe it takes the monster XP and divides by 100, but if they're a community supporter multiplies by 2.5, or if they're an admin or somesuch by more?  What's the calculation?!



No calculation. Just two different types of community supporter. Copper hand out 3, silver give 5.


----------



## El Mahdi

Registered Users give out 1 XP at a time. Community Supporters give out more, but it's a flat amount. The amount of XP one gives out is not related to your XP Level. I believe Silver Account Community Supporters give out 5 at a time. I don't know if it's less for Copper or the same...

I think Mods are able to give out even more at once...though I'm not completely sure about that (and XP from a Mod seems pretty rare...).


(Oops...didn't realize there was another page already...)


----------



## Camelot

Ah, that makes a lot of sense.  I didn't know there were different kinds of community supporter options.  Thanks!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I no longer have six hundred and sixty six posts


----------



## HolyMan

Then what do I give out I am a double silver supporter??

I need someone to check their XP and then let me give them some and see how much they get.

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

gimme one second... 32 points total.

OK, so if HM gives 5 each time, I SHOULD become an orc after that, so noone give me xp until I give the OK and we shall see if orc comes at 37 or 38.


----------



## HolyMan

Are you saying you want me to give you XP but nobody else GM??

And Camelot I am a double silver supporter due to some error of mine I am sure. And here I thought PayPal wouldn't allow it but they did. I don't mind paying the 12 bucks a month this is my major entertainment for the month (just don't tell my gf ).

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

GandalfMithrandir said:


> noone give me xp until I give the OK and we shall see if orc comes at 37 or 38.




Damn it, sorry GM... I apparently failed basic reading in elementary school. I believe mine counts for 3


----------



## HolyMan

surfarcher said:


> Report: I just hit *Bugbear *bang on *75xp*. I watched it tick over!




Then I only have about 9 more XP till I am a BugBear awesome.

HM

_


----------



## surfarcher

Currently on 86 XP so it could be as little as 8 until I tick over to Owlbear.

I'll keep a close eye on it and report back to the thread when I tick over.

Edit: 90 now. Guess we'll settle the exact tick-over soon!


----------



## Orius

HolyMan said:


> Then what do I give out I am a double silver supporter??
> 
> I need someone to check their XP and then let me give them some and see how much they get.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




I checked my XP yesterday to see if it showed how much each comment was worth, but it didn't.  I think the total was 83.  You then gave me some XP earlier today and now I'm up to 90.  So if I'm remebering it right, it's 7, though if it's only 5, i might have been at 85 and am just remembering it wrong.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yep, renau1gs was worth three, as I have 35 now. I may as well end my experiment, and everyone can give me xp again, I guess, HM if you want to give me xp I will welcome it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

where did orc go? Thank you darjr!

I am now at 65 xp


----------



## HolyMan

Where did you get 30 XP in less than 24 hours after telling everyone not to give you any???

The real question I want answered is: "How many times do I have to hand out XP before I can give it again to someone I have given to previously?"

Find that answer and please let me know.

HM

_


----------



## jonesy

HolyMan said:


> The real question I want answered is: "How many times do I have to hand out XP before I can give it again to someone I have given to previously?"



This is a total guess based on how I remember it, but: 20 other people?


----------



## Orius

It was 50 when Morrus first implemented it.  Don't know if it got changed.


----------



## jonesy

Orius said:


> It was 50 when Morrus first implemented it.  Don't know if it got changed.



They lowered it at some point. It might be more than I remember, but it's less than 40.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HolyMan said:


> Where did you get 30 XP in less than 24 hours after telling everyone not to give you any???
> 
> The real question I want answered is: "How many times do I have to hand out XP before I can give it again to someone I have given to previously?"
> 
> Find that answer and please let me know.
> 
> HM
> 
> _





Well, the 30 xp was darjr, in one comment, and I think it is 20 people until you can give xp again.

EDIT: HM your xp was worth 5, as I am at 70 xp now.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks I like be able to hand out five at a time. And if it is 20 people (thanksd btw for the responses), Then I have about 40+ friends here just need to make the rounds LOL.

HM

_


----------



## Velmont

HolyMan said:


> Where did you get 30 XP in less than 24 hours after telling everyone not to give you any???
> 
> The real question I want answered is: "How many times do I have to hand out XP before I can give it again to someone I have given to previously?"
> 
> Find that answer and please let me know.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




You should know that people do the opposite of what you ask. You ask to ignore a thread and you end with the misbegotten-waif-thread.

You ask to not give XP and people give you some.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this reverse psycology works! I should set my status to don't give me xp more often, maybe I'll get more 30 xp bricks from other mods!

(darjr if you are reading this again thank you very much)


----------



## TarionzCousin

I seem to recall that Piratecat set the number of people you had to give XP to before repeating at some odd number like 29. I looked, but those old threads are gone from this forum.

And if you guys don't stop giving out XP, somebody is going to catch weem soon.*









*Galactically speaking.


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> *Galactically speaking.



Like this?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amUJOeuxpXE&feature=related]YouTube - I Am Galactus[/ame]

Oh, sorry. I thought you said 'Galactus speaking'.


----------



## surfarcher

GandalfMithrandir said:


> this reverse psycology works! I should set my status to don't give me xp more often, maybe I'll get more 30 xp bricks from other mods!
> 
> (darjr if you are reading this again thank you very much)




Hey it's worth a shot


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks for the XP TarionzCousin I will give out 5 to all I can  and I like the stats surfarcher guess I'm lucky I can't give you any xp till I spread the wealth.  maybe you'll want some by then

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I think you can only give 10 xp per 24 hours, I gave some to velmont and 9 more people and it won't let me give more. I will let you know how much I must spread before I can give to velmont again.


----------



## surfarcher

surfarcher said:


> Hey it's worth a shot




*cry* It didn't work   No more XP since last report... Which means I'm still sitting on 90.


----------



## HolyMan

What's the update on:

A) How many XP you can give out till you can give another to someone and...

B) Latest chart for progression. I am at 74 do we still need a number for Bugbear or did we figure that one out?

Why has no one called @Morrus in here so he could just tell us and not have to go through.... wait a sec he is here watching and laughing at us as we try and figure this out isn't he? 

Aren't you? 

HM

_


----------



## Morrus

Yup.


----------



## HolyMan

Ok I am now at 76 XP and I am a Bugbear - weird LVL 6 but EL 2?? how is that??

HM

_


----------



## Velmont

Wait for the next level. Owlbear is a great upgrade! I'm still waiting for it too  I hate bugbear, but I like owlbear.


----------



## HolyMan

I am now at 78 XP (weird five points in one day?) and am starting a bugbear clan with Velmont who wishes to join?

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

5 or 6 xp from now I will let you know


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As of this posting, TarionzCousin and I are tied at 597XP- who will be first to follow weem over the 600XP mark?

(This is when we both stall out and someone comes out of nowhere to kick both of our asses...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just made someone "woot"- 600XP for me!


----------



## billd91

Has weem got an XP farm or replicator out there somewhere? He's like the gold standard of racking the XPs up. 

I'm not ungrateful since his trajectory manages to give threads like this a point - doping out the level titles...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

1 more xp to bugbear, assuming it comes at 75


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As of this posting, TarionzCousin and I are tied at 597XP- who will be first to follow weem over the 600XP mark?
> 
> (This is when we both stall out and someone comes out of nowhere to kick both of our asses...)






Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just made someone "woot"- 600XP for me!



Curse you, Dr. Alcatraz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your Humungous XP-Ray™ has brought you victory this day, but I shall prevail... after I rebuild the XP X-vengers League headquarters in yet another secret-yet-obvious location.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When will you villains ever learn, Dr. TarionzCousin?  Truthiness and feigned niceness will always carry the day!


Waitaminit...was that in my out loud voice?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The worst thing about the XP system thus far- actually the only thing I don't like about it- is that I can't go back and look at all the little comments I've garnished over time like I can with my subscribed threads.

Unless I know where each and every point was earned, each new one earned means an old one must die, leaving behind as its only evidence of ever existing some addition to my total, and a little comment on a box lost somewhere on a server, screaming "Wiiiiiiiiiillllllsooooooooon!  Wiiilllllsooooooonnn!"

Its almost like how one gets to join the crew of a fully staffed Holo-ship in Red Dwarf.

(and now, a moment of silence, since Lanefan just gave me one in another thread*)



*  Suck on that Trebek!  And TarionzCousin!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am now eligible for the bugbear clan! where do I sign up?


----------



## HolyMan

_"You no join till you finish quest first!"_ the bugbear warrior says to the newest cub.

_"How many times we gots a give points away till we can give point to the first one again?"_ he asks waving his spear.

(Which I am using as the point giver lol) 

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I no sure! I thinks 20, but I am only at 11 so far myself after velmont, Gandalf work harder! Gandalf promise!

I will get on that right now.

Edit: it is more than 20 for sure, it is 10 maximum you can give in 24 hours


----------



## Velmont

HolyMan said:


> I am now at 78 XP (weird five points in one day?) and am starting a bugbear clan with Velmont who wishes to join?
> 
> HM
> 
> _




I hate bugs. I prefers owl. I like bear too. I want to be a owlbear.

*Edit:* Hey! I'm an Owlbear! I have 100XP  Whatès next? I need to read the first post again.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The worst thing about the XP system thus far- actually the only thing I don't like about it- is that I can't go back and look at all the little comments I've garnished over time like I can with my subscribed threads.



I'm sure everyone here feels your pain of getting too much XP. 

As your therapist, I advise you immediately to stop posting interesting/funny/informative stuff that earns XP. 

There: problem solved.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I can't help it, Doc...I'm addicted to being me!

Hey, maybe you can help me with another problem...  It's nothing personal, but you remind me a LOT of this guy I keep tangling with in my secret ID.  Come to think of it...tour name is pretty similar, too.

Am I paranoid?


----------



## HolyMan

Velmont said:


> I hate bugs. I prefers owl. I like bear too. I want to be a owlbear.
> 
> *Edit:* Hey! I'm an Owlbear! I have 100XP  Whatès next? I need to read the first post again.




Yes can we see an updated XP post please.

HM

_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin joins me in the 600 club!

Meanwhile, weem chugs on alone in the 900 club, the Brett Favre of ENWorld's XP system.

(Please, weem, send me no photos!)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

gimme one more second...
link to the updated list of names c/o [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION] List of XP titles and when they were started

1 Novice 0
2 Acolyte 10
3 Gallant 23
4 Minor Trickster 37
5 Cutpurse 56
6 Scout 75
7 Waghalter 100
8 Defender 135
9 Thaumaturgist 165
10 Myrmidon 202
11 Guide 261
12 Enchanter 319-320
13 Lama 384-390
14 Magsman 480
15 Superhero 570
16 Spellbinder 670
17 The Great Druid 832
18 Grandmaster of Flowers 994-1000
19 Grandmaster of Assassins 1180
20 The Grand Druid 1401-1458



What else we know:

Mods can give out double digit xp if they want, and max xp/day is 10 comments although mods don't have to spread xp around, xp spreading is about 30

Another EDIT:: This is the table for how many lights you have: 
So the lights would be:

Dark Bars:
1=1-100
2=101-200
3=201-300
4=301-400
5=401-500

5 Dark and X Light bars:
6=501-700
7=701-900
8=901-

For example, someone with 702 XP would have 5 dark bars and 2 light ones, or someone with 1030 XP would have five dark and three light

ALSO
people with siver accounts give 5 xp at a time and people with copper accounts give out 3 while regular people give out one at a time.


When you are a new user. you have to make 10 posts before your experience becomes activated, until then it won't count towards someone's xp and will show up with a little smilie in the comment box


----------



## weem

I fully expect someone to hit 1,000 before I do - probably even 950.

I have not been very active here at all since starting my own site to house much of what I would otherwise be posting here (see sig). It's keeping me very busy 

Last I looked though, I would have expected PC to be the leader behind my count, but I see things are closer now than they were then, hehe.

Anyway, I need to go send [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] some photos via text message RIGHT NOW...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I fully expect someone to hit 1,000 before I do - probably even 950.




Dude, you're like the Nolan Ryan of XP- I'm currently closest and something like 300XP behind.  IOW, about 50% of my current total to go.

Of course, there could be someone out here with their XP turned off whose total could be surprisingly large...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Anyway, I need to go send [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] some photos via text message RIGHT NOW...




In the name of Brett Favre, _NOOOOOOOOOO!_


----------



## HolyMan

To sports refrences in as many posts. Interesting, I wonder what the next one will be.

HM

_


----------



## Camelot

HolyMan said:


> To sports refrences in as many posts. Interesting, I wonder what the next one will be.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




You people are making about as much sense as Calvinball.


----------



## weem

weem said:


> .... probably even 950.




Scratch that.

This post (from this morning) put me over...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-dis...b-based-character-builder-11.html#post5366499


----------



## HolyMan

One day weem will have more XP than he has posts, LOL 

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

20 more, weem, you will get there first.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem=XP black hole


----------



## weem




----------



## surfarcher

hahahahaha! I hate you weem... Why can't I stop giving you XP?  I tried again but I am out for the day 

Edit: 96 xp and still Bugbear. Hopefully I keep colelcting 1 xps... But yeah it looks like I'll be confirming it's 100xp, as several others already have.


----------



## surfarcher

Hhhmmm... Thanks, but that was 5xp weem!

Well I can confirm the Owlbear threshold is certainly between 97 and 100 inclusive.  I'm sure it's 100, just as others have reported.

We'll see what I can contribute to narrowing down Githyanki.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> weem=XP black hole



aka "The Singularity."

... and I have to tell you all, 600 XP is different. I got free hot cocoa today, and a nice old lady helped me across the street. Life is good now.


----------



## Orius

weem said:


>




*sigh*

Slow down weem, I gave you xp yesterday, I can't give again so soon.  

You know what bugs me?  Getting xp for posts that are bland and boring, while the stuff I think is funny gets ingored.  I look at it and wonder why the heck I got it in the first place.  Then again, maybe I'm not as funny as I think I am.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> You know what bugs me? Getting xp for posts that are bland and boring, while the stuff I think is funny gets ingored. I look at it and wonder why the heck I got it in the first place. Then again, maybe I'm not as funny as I think I am.




I feel your pain- I've gotten XP for reasons I can't fathom while watching quality contributions remain unnoticed.  TarionzCousin knows what we're talking about, too.


----------



## weem

990xp = Gibbering Mouther (Lvl 18)

fyi.


----------



## HolyMan

LOL "mouther" I get it LOL 

HM

_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I feel your pain- I've gotten XP for reasons I can't fathom while watching quality contributions remain unnoticed.  TarionzCousin knows what we're talking about, too.



Nah. I can predict with 100% accuracy which of my posts are going to get XP.

Like this one, for example.


----------



## Velmont

TarionzCousin said:


> Nah. I can predict with 100% accuracy which of my posts are going to get XP.
> 
> Like this one, for example.




Maybe not. If you were asking to not recieve any XP for that post, it was a sure bet, but as you are asking, now the risk are great you don't get any. Simple logic.


----------



## renau1g

Mouther eh? Interesting choice Morrus et all...


----------



## Alzrius

weem said:


> 990xp = Gibbering Mouther (Lvl 18)
> 
> fyi.




Woot! I've updated the first post to take this new level into account. Thanks weem!

On a side note, I'm looking at going back and adding the exact XP levels needed for each level to the first post also, since we know now how they're calibrated.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> 990xp = Gibbering Mouther (Lvl 18)
> 
> fyi.




Mouther Blogger!


----------



## jonesy

I bet level 19 is cat. Just cat.


----------



## Living PF Judge

HolyMan said:


> One day weem will have more XP than he has posts, LOL
> 
> HM
> 
> _




This account has 16 17 posts and 26 XP so it is possible.


----------



## freyar

jonesy said:


> I bet level 19 is cat. Just cat.



Actually, take a look at weem right now.  As of 11:20 AM EDT on 5 Nov 2010, level 18 is actually "Golden Retriever."


----------



## Alzrius

freyar said:


> Actually, take a look at weem right now.  As of 11:20 AM EDT on 5 Nov 2010, level 18 is actually "Golden Retriever."




That's ridiculous...

*Looks*


----------



## HolyMan

So maybe cat (LVL 19) isn't to far off at that.

HM
_


----------



## renau1g

Is level 20 ... Morrus? someone who achieves Epic tier can take over the site... watch out...


----------



## weem

freyar said:


> Actually, take a look at weem right now.  As of 11:20 AM EDT on 5 Nov 2010, level 18 is actually "Golden Retriever."




Honestly?

This is an upgrade! Those dogs are MEAN!


----------



## jonesy

Yikes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Honestly?
> 
> This is an upgrade! Those dogs are MEAN!




You bet!



> Retriever
> Huge Construct (Extraplanar)
> Hit Dice:
> 10d10+80 (135 hp)
> Initiative:
> +3
> Speed:
> 50 ft. (10 squares)
> Armor Class:
> 21 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 18
> Base Attack/Grapple:
> +7/+25
> Attack:
> Claw +15 melee (2d6+10) and eye ray +8 ranged touch
> Full Attack:
> 4 claws +15 melee (2d6+10) and bite +10 melee (1d8+5) and eye ray +8 ranged touch
> Space/Reach:
> 15 ft./10 ft.
> Special Attacks:
> Eye rays, find target, improved grab
> Special Qualities:
> Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, low-light vision
> Saves:
> Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3
> Abilities:
> Str 31, Dex 17, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1
> Skills:
> -
> Feats:
> -
> Environment:
> A chaotic evil-aligned plane
> Organization:
> Solitary
> Challenge Rating:
> 11
> Treasure:
> None
> Alignment:
> Always chaotic evil
> Advancement:
> 11-15 HD (Huge); 16-30 HD (Gargantuan)
> Level Adjustment:
> -
> A retriever specializes in recovering lost or desired objects, runaway slaves, and enemies and bringing them back to its master. A retriever has a body the size of an ox, with legs spanning more than 14 feet. It weighs about 6,500 pounds.
> 
> Combat
> 
> Retrievers attack with four claws, but their eye rays are far more deadly.
> 
> Eye Rays (Su): A retriever's eyes can produce four different magical rays with a range of 100 feet. Each round, it can fire one ray as a free action. A particular ray is usable only once every 4 rounds. A retriever can fire an eye ray in the same round that it makes physical attacks. The save DC for all rays is 18. The save DC is Dexterity-based.
> 
> The four eye effects are:
> 
> Fire: Deals 12d6 points of fire damage to the target (Reflex half ).
> 
> Cold: Deals 12d6 points of cold damage to the target (Reflex half ).
> 
> Electricity: Deals 12d6 points of electricity damage to the target (Reflex half ).
> 
> Petrification: The target must succeed on a Fortitude save or turn to stone permanently.
> 
> Find Target (Sp): When ordered to find an item or a creature, a retriever does so unerringly, as though guided by discern location.
> 
> The being giving the order must have seen (or must have an item belonging to) the creature to be found, or must have touched the object to be located. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell.
> 
> Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a retriever must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and grips the opponent fast in its mouth. This is the method by which it usually 'retrieves' things.




And that's for a regular one- imagine how powerful a GOLDEN must be!!!

(All of which explains why Disney prefers German Shepherds, Collies, Dalmations and other dogs to these paragons of cute, furry evil!)


----------



## Alzrius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And that's for a regular one- imagine how powerful a GOLDEN must be!!!




Well, using the gold type of the Metal-Clad Creature template from the Advanced Bestiary, it'd only be +1 CR.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I guess this means if weem asks for bacon, you'd better give it to him...even if he can't read the bag.

(...And just before i posted this, that commercial came on..._eeeeerie_!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Come to think of it...

Wouldn't "_*BACON*_!" be one he'll of an unnerving battle-cry?

"Sir, we have them outnumbered 3 to 2, and we command most of the high ground and choke points..."

 "_*BACON*_!" 

"Run for your life, sir!  RUN!"


----------



## surfarcher

The Bugbear PC in my current campaign (Roaka the Good Bugbear) called his horse *Bacon*


----------



## jonesy

We had a bacon golem, but it didn't live long. Tasted fantastic, though.


----------



## Camelot

You think bacon is unnerving?  Wait until you face *DIRE BACON.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> You think bacon is unnerving? Wait until you face DIRE BACON.




You mean...DIRE KEVIN BACON.


----------



## fba827

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You mean...DIRE KEVIN BACON.




If you kill one and take his stuff, does that mean all actors are within 6 degrees of separation from you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

fba827 said:


> If you kill one and take his stuff, does that mean all actors are within 6 degrees of separation from you?




Yes, except for Chuck Norris- he is within 1 degree of separation with all actors because at one time or another, he has stood behind each one, ready to snap a neck.


----------



## weem

Went over 1,000 with XP given to me by [MENTION=1083]Ketjak[/MENTION] in another thread.

Current top 15 totals are...

 weem = 1001
 Dannyalcatraz = 635
 TarionzCousin = 603
 Piratecat = 572
 Umbran = 554
 Scribble = 534
 Steel_Wind = 532
 Nifft = 511
 MerricB = 507
 Kamikaze Midget = 491
 Morrus = 488
 RangerWickett = 480
 Doug McCrae = 443
 ExploderWizard = 443
 Klaus = 441

Thought I would post it for posterity 

And now, my not-so-educated guess for the top 10 when 2000 is hit...

Piratecat = 2000
Dannyalcatraz = 1897
TarionzCousin = 1720
Umbran = 1701
Scribble = 1633
Steel_Wind = 1599
weem = 1545
Morrus = 1521
MerricB = 1512
Kamikaze Midget = 1441


----------



## HolyMan

Hey?!? 

Where's the HolyMan in that 2,000 XP list?!? 

You know I will be close by then, LOL 

HM

_


----------



## Velmont

I never will be on those XP list. Too bad I can't see anymore the post list, as last time I saw it, I was on the top 30. And the vast majority of my post have been made for PbP. Sometimes, I think I play too much PbP


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Went over 1,000 with XP given to me by [MENTION=1083]Ketjak[/MENTION] in another thread.
> 
> Current top 15 totals are...
> 
> weem = 1001
> Dannyalcatraz = 635
> TarionzCousin = 603
> Piratecat = 572
> Umbran = 554
> Scribble = 534
> Steel_Wind = 532
> Nifft = 511
> MerricB = 507
> Kamikaze Midget = 491
> Morrus = 488
> RangerWickett = 480
> Doug McCrae = 443
> ExploderWizard = 443
> Klaus = 441
> 
> Thought I would post it for posterity
> 
> And now, my not-so-educated guess for the top 10 when 2000 is hit...
> 
> Piratecat = 2000
> Dannyalcatraz = 1897
> TarionzCousin = 1720
> Umbran = 1701
> Scribble = 1633
> Steel_Wind = 1599
> weem = 1545
> Morrus = 1521
> MerricB = 1512
> Kamikaze Midget = 1441




Hmmm...weem predicts that despite leading his nearest competition by 33%, he's going to fade in the long run, I'll remain second banana, and P-kitty will be stealing XP booty at a record pace...

My guess is that if/when that happens, weem will be TEH OVERLORD*, and will simply be too busy to post here.









* which I, for one, will welcome.


----------



## Orius

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...weem predicts that despite leading his nearest competition by 33%, he's going to fade in the long run, I'll remain second banana, and P-kitty will be stealing XP booty at a record pace...




Anyone overtaking weem on xp count seems about as likely to me as someone overtaking Crothian on post count.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Orius said:


> Anyone overtaking weem on xp count seems about as likely to me as someone overtaking Crothian on post count.




I'm aiming for both, but doubt I'll hit either.


----------



## jonesy

The whole postcount/exp thing is misleading in any case.

Take someone like buddhafrog. He has 138 exp with 195 posts. That's an impressive ratio. That's better than what weem has.

Then again, everybody likes buddhafrog.


----------



## Umbran

weem said:


> And now, my not-so-educated guess for the top 10 when 2000 is hit...
> 
> Piratecat = 2000
> Dannyalcatraz = 1897
> TarionzCousin = 1720
> Umbran = 1701




I'm dorky enough to really like that number.


----------



## renau1g

Beam me up Scotty Umbran


----------



## weem

Umbran said:


> I'm dorky enough to really like that number.






renau1g said:


> Beam me up Scotty Umbran




Man, I have no geek cred... had to Google "1701 Star Trek" based on your references... I get it now... I think...


----------



## Umbran

weem said:


> Man, I have no geek cred...




Guy's got the highest XP count on a geek website, and he says he has no geek cred.  Right.  Sure.


----------



## HolyMan

*Geek website huh?!?*  


 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw[/ame]

Oh I guess you are right. 

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

weem said:


> Man, I have no geek cred... had to Google "1701 Star Trek" based on your references... I get it now... I think...




I wasn't even alive when that TV show was made and I got it, as every boy scout would, as it has a whole line in one of our songs the line goes as follows: "Aan Austrian went yodeling on a mountain so high, when along came captain kirk "beam me up scotty!" interrupting he cry, he cried yodelahehe yodelahuhu "beam me up scotty" yodelahihi yodelahihu "zap zap" and so on and so forth for about 50 different things ranging from a swedish babe to a saint bernard, and of course Captain Kirk, in any case, you should know this, Weem, I think you are just messing with us, at least that is my theory.


----------



## RangerWickett

1701? Feh. NCC-1703. USS _Hood_ representin'!

When I was 10 years old, my brother ran a Star Trek game for me, and I was Captain Ryan Nock of the _Hood_. Only in hindsight did I recognize the various 'Boyz in the Hood' references he put into the game. 

That, and the time I had to hunt for a Klingon ship named Doq wa'maH jar (Red Ten-Month), which could fire while its cloaking device was engaged. Everyone thought he was going to start a war with the Federation, but I discovered the Captain wanted to defect, and the rest of the Klingon fleet was trying to stop him! 

I didn't have the patience for hex-based ship combat, so we just flew pewter miniatures around in the air and made phaser noises.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

RangerWickett said:


> 1701? Feh. NCC-1703. USS _Hood_ representin'!
> 
> When I was 10 years old, my brother ran a Star Trek game for me, and I was Captain Ryan Nock of the _Hood_. Only in hindsight did I recognize the various 'Boyz in the Hood' references he put into the game.
> 
> That, and the time I had to hunt for a Klingon ship named Doq wa'maH jar (Red Ten-Month), which could fire while its cloaking device was engaged. Everyone thought he was going to start a war with the Federation, but I discovered the Captain wanted to defect, and the rest of the Klingon fleet was trying to stop him!
> 
> I didn't have the patience for hex-based ship combat, so we just flew pewter miniatures around in the air and made phaser noises.




Somehow, that post was simultaneously geeky and krunk.

(Note to self- design a .5Orc Bard named Krunk...maybe even Krunk Kronik.)

Edit:  here's an outline for him, if you care...

KRUNK KRONIK
.5Orc Bard


Been shot by crossbow bolts 9 times & survived
in serious situations, vows to succeed...or die trying
Loves the ladies
has a staff & cup, and often waves his hands in the air, seemingly without care
has 99 problems...
has reckless diamonds, including a diamond encrusted medallion shaped like a midget
likes large, aggressive dogs
has a very expensive carriage drawn by high-quality horses
wants you to dowatchalike
always shares his intoxicants
has a shady past and an unusually high street rep for an entertainer
is down with OPP, since he is seemingly naughty by nature (see above)

Edit: Krunk Kronik can also be found here, with more stuff...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AHOY, TarionzCousin!!!

I just checked the horizons of the XP Sea- and there's a dark ship just astern of ye!

It's...it's..its The _Piratecat_, sailing out of Boston's waters!

Look lively, matey!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> AHOY, TarionzCousin!!!
> 
> I just checked the horizons of the XP Sea- and there's a dark ship just astern of ye!
> 
> It's...it's..its The _Piratecat_, sailing out of Boston's waters!
> 
> Look lively, matey!



I'm busy running games: two conventions in two weekends, plus my regular game.

Besides, Pkitty deserves to be higher up on the list. So do most of the mods and at least a dozen regular posters, IMHO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I'm busy running games: two conventions in two weekends, plus my regular game.




Whew!  Happy gaming!


----------



## MerricB

We do get amazingly busy at times... self-inflicted ODs of gaming!

I'm involved in running a lot of the Wizards OP at my store, and I also play Magic... which meant that in the last couple of months there's been a Magic Pre-Release, Magic Launch Party, Magic Game Day, D&D Game Day, D&D Gamma World, plus several D&D Encounters sessions and D&D Living Forgotten Realms sessions...

Last weekend, I settled down to 10 hours of boardgaming without being interrupted by Wizards games. It was really, really nice.  

I'm very grateful I don't participate in conventions: I'd never get any sleep at all!

Cheers!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

This thread is the internet rabbit hole that I fell down today for about 15 minutes.  It was a fun trip.


----------



## Alzrius

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> This thread is the internet rabbit hole that I fell down today for about 15 minutes.  It was a fun trip.




Did it make you late, you late, for a very important date?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Alzrius said:


> Did it make you late, you late, for a very important date?




So many out-of-the-way things had happened lately, that I had begun to think that very few things indeed were really impossible.


----------



## HolyMan

New assignment GM should you wish to complete it.

When does the 24 hour clock start when it comes to amount of XP allowed to give out. We know it is 10 every 24 hours but does it start the clock with the first post or does it start counting as soon as you post the 10th XP?

This post will self-destruct... wha? 

HM
_


----------



## jackslate45

<massive explosion can be heard>


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it is after the 10th is given, immediately after.

And off to the side, no I have not seen the first tron .

another off to the side, 10 xp to owlbear!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

12X20=240+19=259 character limit on xp comments, sorry to do that to you, UnknownAtThisTime, but it is one of the only ways to discover that number.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 12X20=240+19=259 character limit on xp comments, sorry to do that to you, UnknownAtThisTime, but it is one of the only ways to discover that number.




Haha, I was really wondering what the heck that was about.  I was afraid I'd sent Gandalf in to shock.


----------



## HolyMan

Does that include your name in your limit?? I wonder?

HM
_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 12X20=240+19=259 character limit on xp comments, sorry to do that to you, UnknownAtThisTime, but it is one of the only ways to discover that number.




And yet, somehow it worked together with the previous XP post so well!


----------



## MerricB

Hmm... I'm interested by the colour of the "lights" next to my level. The rightmost one is brighter than the others. This is also true of people like DannyAlcatraz who has an even higher level. Just the last one, not the ones before that.

Is this an error? Are they all meant to be brighter? I don't *think* it is online status or anything like that.

Cheers!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

MerricB said:


> Hmm... I'm interested by the colour of the "lights" next to my level. The rightmost one is brighter than the others. This is also true of people like DannyAlcatraz who has an even higher level. Just the last one, not the ones before that.
> 
> Is this an error? Are they all meant to be brighter? I don't *think* it is online status or anything like that.
> 
> Cheers!




Interesting, because it seems to be the case with the lesser angels and none else, or at least the level 15 users with 6 lights, because I looked at users with just four or two and they all had the same brightness, and [MENTION=8461]Alzrius[/MENTION], who has 3, they all have the same, RangerWicket has 5, being level 14, and they are all the same and all the one light people such as myself all have the same brightness, [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION], level 18, has 8 lights, three of them are bright, so I have no idea why.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION], level 18, has 8 lights, three of them are bright, so I have no idea why.




We've just found out weem really is a Super Saiyan! It's Now or Never! There is no in Between!


----------



## weem

GandalfMithrandir said:


> ... [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION], level 18, has 8 lights, three of them are bright, so I have no idea why.




You raaang?

I've wondered about them myself a few times - not sure though, hmm.


----------



## El Mahdi

GandalfMithrandir said:


> it is after the 10th is given, immediately after...




Actually, I think it's from each XP given.  I'll get a message that I've given out too much XP in the last 24 hours, then wait an hour and try again...at which time I can give one XP and then it's back to "you have given out too much..."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

that makes sense with what happened, the only time I give too much is in bulk so I don't pay attention to the time.

but you are correct.


----------



## MerricB

weem said:


> You raaang?
> 
> I've wondered about them myself a few times - not sure though, hmm.




Hmm. I have six lights, so the first five are dimmer, from six to... ten might be brighter. I wonder if 11-15 are brighter still?

Only one way to find out. Must get more XP!

(Admittedly, this has been a *very* good week for gaining XP).

Cheers!


----------



## surfarcher

MerricB said:


> Hmm. I have six lights, so the first five are dimmer, from six to... ten might be brighter. I wonder if 11-15 are brighter still?
> 
> Only one way to find out. Must get more XP!
> 
> *(Admittedly, this has been a *very* good week for gaining XP)* .
> 
> Cheers!




Yeah. Right. Says you.

Not one single xp!


----------



## fba827

MerricB said:


> (snip)
> Hmm. I have six lights




In my best Capt. Picard voice: "There are _four_ lights ..."



(the above joke is so bad that if you don't get the reference, it's not even worth trying to explain*)



(*but for those of you that _must_ know, it has to do with a 1992 Star Trek: Next Generation episode called "Chain of Command" and that quote pops in my head every time someone talks about a number of lights)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

8 more xp to the famed 2 lights!


----------



## HolyMan

Now I'm sad  

GM has more XP than me?!  ?!

OK it's only 1 pt. but still it is more, 

HM
_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Don't be sad HM, just because I am going to be the next weem type xp wise doesn't mean you must be sad, i need to spread more xp or we could be equal after I give you one. now to spread more xp

five more to owlbear, MWAHAHA

EDIT: thank you, El Mahdi! and take that, HM! (you can join my owlbear group when you get here, for now you can be an honorary owlbear group member!)


----------



## Camelot

surfarcher said:


> Yeah. Right. Says you.
> 
> Not one single xp!




Proceeds to get a bunch of XP...

This thread is making me feel dirty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Who is a dirty XP whore?  Who?

_*slowly raises hand*_


----------



## Velmont

Well, I'm not. I don't want XP. Not at all.


----------



## Camelot

Velmont said:


> Well, I'm not. I don't want XP. Not at all.




Good, cause I have to spread some around first anyway.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am actually quite content as an owlbear, I have two lights, CR 7 monster, and I am not looking forward to Harpy and I am going to hate it when I am a vampire.

EDIT: XP has been very good, over 92 days I got 96 XP, which I consider a good amount, 40 of that was in one comment, so it doesn't count as much.


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 12X20=240+19=259 character limit on xp comments, sorry to do that to you, UnknownAtThisTime, but it is one of the only ways to discover that number.



I think only text can go in the XP comments. I know that it ignored <> tags for a comment I made.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

interestingly, I wrote the comment as follows, or at least the second half (also testing to see if BB code works) [ url= www.wikipedia dot org] tada [ /url]

and it came out as follows: (also testing to see if BB code works) tada (www.wikipedia dot org)

so it does not ignore the code, it just changes it.


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> interestingly, I wrote the comment as follows, or at least the second half (also testing to see if BB code works) [ url= www.wikipedia dot org] tada [ /url]
> 
> and it came out as follows: (also testing to see if BB code works) tada (www.wikipedia dot org)
> 
> so it does not ignore the code, it just changes it.



I had entered strikethrough text and it made it regular text.


----------



## surfarcher

Camelot said:


> Proceeds to get a bunch of XP...
> 
> This thread is making me feel dirty.



Me too, but I like dirty... "OOohh... That feels gooooodd, baby!" 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who is a dirty XP whore?  Who?
> 
> _*slowly raises hand*_



_*hand shoots up*_
But hey... At least I trawl the boards looking to give XP away too 



Velmont said:


> Well, I'm not. I don't want XP. Not at all.



Viva le reverse logic!



Camelot said:


> Good, cause I have to spread some around first anyway.



Yeah this whole thread gives me that  LMAO!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

*A few questions regarding ascension to godhood*

So when weem gains deity status beyond level 30 (or 20, or 36 or whatever it is this edition), will he get to choose his own domains?

Does Morrus supply a suitable Plane of Existence, or do new gods have to provide that for themselves?  What about worshipper/cultist/fanboy recruitment centers and/or temples?

Before anyone else Ascends, will they have to challenge weem to one-on-one combat?  If so, can I purchase seats to the event online?

Do ENWorld deities have stats?  Can any old party of well-prepared, upstart munchkin punks still kill 'em and take their stuff?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who is a dirty XP whore? Who?




Me, but I'm not very good at it yet.


----------



## weem

the_orc_within said:


> So when weem gains deity status beyond level 30 (or 20, or 36 or whatever it is this edition), will he get to choose his own domains?




Mine would be "Procrastination" I think 



the_orc_within said:


> Before anyone else Ascends, will they have to challenge weem to one-on-one combat?




I hope not


----------



## Mal Malenkirk

So if I understand correctly, this is the thread we come to in order to fill up on easy XP?  Kinda like one of those spawning points in MMORPGs where dozens of adventurers gather around a spot to wack monsters as soon as they appears?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Before anyone else Ascends, will they have to challenge weem to one-on-one combat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not
Click to expand...



Kali-fi!!!  Kali-fi!!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mal Malenkirk said:


> So if I understand correctly, this is the thread we come to in order to fill up on easy XP?  Kinda like one of those spawning points in MMORPGs where dozens of adventurers gather around a spot to wack monsters as soon as they appears?




Shhh!  Don't ruin it!


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry Dannyalcatraz I need to spread the XP wealth to give anymore to you. maybe you should send all your friends here LOL.

HM
_


----------



## El Mahdi

weem said:


> Mine would be "Procrastination" I think




I hear that's a very crowded domain but with surprisingly very little conflict...but that's probably because nobody's gotten around to it yet.


----------



## weem

> HolyMan: Hey thanks for BattleMAPR I will be using it alot and sending my support.




Excellent, glad you like it! We have some really cool stuff coming in the near future we're really excited about including the tileset system 

<shameless plug>

For those that haven't tried it yet, check it out when you have a few minutes to spare - we allow you to quickly put together battle maps online and then save em' as JPEG's for use online or as PDF's to print later!

You can click the BattleMAP'R logo in my sig, or head to battelmapr.com for more info 

</shameless plug>


----------



## HolyMan

NP weem 

Why not start a thread here in EnWorld I will then send all my other non-map making buddies that way. 

HM


----------



## weem

HolyMan said:


> NP weem
> 
> Why not start a thread here in EnWorld I will then send all my other non-map making buddies that way.
> 
> HM




I have one!

It's here.


----------



## HolyMan

But of course you do, LOL 

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

the_orc_within said:


> Before anyone else Ascends, will they have to challenge weem to one-on-one combat?



That would be very cool.







\Yeah, I tried colorizing his head, but it looked odd. Besides, everyone knows the weem is into grayscale.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

I know, TC, that you and DannyA both are secretly sharpening your lirpas to fight weem over some hot Vulcan chick.  

I can't wait to watch the duelling begin, it'll be better than Mexican midget wrestling!! Hurry up and pile on your xps! I'm stoked!

.

[btw: Yeah, I'm crying for laughing so hard over the photoshop job.]
.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Alzrius said:


> Did it make you late, you late, for a very important date?




Can I do this:




http://static02.mediaite.com/geekos.../alice-wonderland-alignment-chart-550x550.jpg


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> I know, TC, that you and DannyA both are secretly sharpening your lirpas to fight weem over some hot Vulcan chick.
> 
> I can't wait to watch the duelling begin, it'll be better than Mexican midget wrestling!! Hurry up and pile on your xps! I'm stoked!
> 
> .
> 
> [btw: Yeah, I'm crying for laughing so hard over the photoshop job.]
> .




That _was_ pretty sweet!

Once upon a time, I was a Photoshop whiz...but I upgraded to an iMac earlier this year, and don't currently own a working version of the program.

Ooooohhhhh, the irony!

As for me & lirpa...I'm allergic to getting my blood spilled and I only fight when cornered.  If TC wants the hot Vulcan chick, I'll surrender.

See you on Raisa!


----------



## Orius

MerricB said:


> Hmm. I have six lights, so the first five are dimmer, from six to... ten might be brighter. I wonder if 11-15 are brighter still?
> 
> Only one way to find out. Must get more XP!
> 
> (Admittedly, this has been a *very* good week for gaining XP).
> 
> Cheers!




I'm not entirely sure, but I think the little green bars are a shorthand for your xp total.  I've been wondering about it myself for a while. I got my second after going over 100, so I'm pretty sure the first bar is 1-100 xp, and a second bar means you've have more than 100.  I think the darker bars stand for every 100 xp you have, including fractions.   The lighter bars I think are a higher number, I'm guessing 200.

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] has 1029 xp as of this post, and 5 dark bars and 3 light bars.  So that would be 5x100 + 2x200 + (1...200) = (901...1100). 

The next ones in the list are [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] (692), [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] (658), [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION] (622), and @Morrus; (601).  These guys have 5 dark and 1 light (for 500 plus 1-200 more). I'm pretty sure in another 9 xp, Dannyalcatraz will get a second light bar.  In fact I'm almost certain this is the case.  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] has the lowest xp total with the 6 bars, and he's at 501.  [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION], the next highest at 489, has only 5 dark bars.  He'll probably get his first light bar in 12 xp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I'm pretty sure in another 9 xp, Dannyalcatraz will get a second light bar.




This sounds like a theory in need of serious scientific testing!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As for me & lirpa...I'm allergic to getting my blood spilled and I only fight when cornered.  If TC wants the hot Vulcan chick, I'll surrender.



I'm more into the green-skinned Orions.


----------



## HolyMan

I like the way weem looks like he has no neck LOL like he is hunkering his shoulders to look intimidating.

About the lights I have 93 XP so when I hit 100 I'll do a light check for you.

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> I'm more into the green-skinned Orions.




So you'd rather deal with hot chicks with mind-control pheremones and a taste for knives than hot chicks who only put out once in seven years- _after_ you seriously lose your temper?

Sounds like you're not suited for marriage, buddy!


----------



## RangerWickett

I clearly need to think of more interesting and pithy things to say. Or post funny pictures of cats in adventuring gear.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

lolcats FTW, BTW I set up a thread in Talking the Talk for all of the pbp people that did not check this or the 4e thread. Link is here


----------



## RangerWickett

Oh look, 501 XP.

Unleash the power of the Glow!

YouTube - The Last Dragon Ending


----------



## weem

HolyMan said:


> I like the way weem looks like he has no neck LOL like he is hunkering his shoulders to look intimidating.
> HM




Yea, the lack of neck really completes it, haha


----------



## jonesy




----------



## TarionzCousin

weem said:


> Yea, the lack of neck really completes it, haha



Um, yeah. That was an artistic choice. I felt it really evoked the, um, pathos of the... uh... idiom.


----------



## Orius

RangerWickett said:


> Oh look, 501 XP.
> 
> Unleash the power of the Glow!
> 
> YouTube - The Last Dragon Ending




Looks like my theory is on the right track then.  Someone give Dannyalcatraz 1 xp so I can put him over 701 and test things.


----------



## RangerWickett

Two bright green dots now. But I apparently give 3 XP at one time, so he skipped from 699 to 702. Sorry. We can try again in a few hundred funny posts, right?


----------



## Orius

Unfortunately, that was worth 3xp. 

Still that was a bump from 699 to 702 and he's got a second light green bar now.  So that should confirm it:

Dark green bars: 1 for every 100 xp up to 500.
Light green bars: 1 for every 200 xp after 500.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm now the sole member of The 700 Club...I wonder if Pat Robertson felt like I do now?

As for the experiment, well, we can test the results with PirateCat and TarionzCousin.

Assuming they're agreeable, of course!


----------



## jonesy

Orius said:


> Unfortunately, that was worth 3xp.
> 
> Still that was a bump from 699 to 702 and he's got a second light green bar now.  So that should confirm it:
> 
> Dark green bars: 1 for every 100 xp up to 500.
> Light green bars: 1 for every 200 xp after 500.



So the lights would be:

1=1-100
2=101-200
3=201-300
4=301-400
5=401-500

6=501-700
7=701-900
8=901-

(weem at the moment=1030)


----------



## Morrus

How annoying it would be if I completely changed all the titles and level break totals!


----------



## renau1g

I double *dog* dare you ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I triple-latte quintuple-CAT dare you!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Morrus said:


> How annoying it would be if I completely changed all the titles and level break totals!




AARGH after all that work!  but I do need something to do in my free time...



> So the lights would be:
> 
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> 4=301-400
> 5=401-500
> 
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-




I will add this to my compendium wherever it is at the moment.

EDIT: compilation is on page 10 and a link to the specific post is here


----------



## surfarcher

118xp now so starting to get near the Githyanki border... I'll keep a close eye on it and report back when I corss it


----------



## Camelot

Morrus said:


> How annoying it would be if I completely changed all the titles and level break totals!




Stop being such a DM!


----------



## Orius

jonesy said:


> So the lights would be:
> 
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> 4=301-400
> 5=401-500
> 
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-
> 
> (weem at the moment=1030)




That seems to be the case, yeah.

I've seen reputation systems on other boards that use vBulletin, and some of them use special little graphics instead of the little green boxes.  I wonder if Morrus is planning on doing anything like that or not, or if the code ENWorld is using supports it.  Instead of the green boxes, we could have something like d20s representing our xp count.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or maybe he has more green lights in his house than you'd see at a Green Lantern convention...


----------



## HolyMan

100XP and now an Owlbear and two lights.

We did know it was a hundred right?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes, we knew that, and you are now eligible for the owlbear club! congratulations HM!

I have 121 XP, Githyanki in 7 to 11 xp


----------



## surfarcher

GandalfMithrandir said:


> yes, we knew that, and you are now eligible for the owlbear club! congratulations HM!
> 
> I have 121 XP, Githyanki in 7 to 11 xp




LMAO! Snap!  We'll hit at quite close to the same time, from the look of things.  With a little luck we'll both edge over one point at a time and be able to nail Githyanki!

EDIT: Current XP *124 *


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

LOL, at least we can get closer than before, probably, there is a 7 point range, we'll be closer than that, request, for science, of course, everyone give surfarcher and I xp unless you see that we are already githyanki in which case please don't give us any.

Thanks!

GM

EDIT: if it wasn't clear this is an official scientifical experiment as deemed so by me (GandalfMithrandir, lead XP researcher, as declared so by myself) so please take this seriously, and don't fail elementary reading and ignore this


----------



## surfarcher

For science, of course! LOL! 

Of course you are now one ahead of me cos I XPed you 

If we want to try to hit at about the same time folks helping by giving XP should really try to keep the number of XPs on posts #271 and #272 equal.  If that happens with minimal XP from outside this thread it should land us fairly closely togethor.

And yeah, if they can make a point of NOT XPing us after Githyanki, at least until we have reported back, that would be very useful.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

surfarcher said:


> For science, of course! LOL!
> 
> Of course you are now one ahead of me cos I XPed you
> 
> If we want to try to hit at about the same time folks helping by giving XP should really try to keep the number of XPs on posts #271 and #272 equal.  If that happens with minimal XP from outside this thread it should land us fairly closely togethor.
> 
> And yeah, if they can make a point of NOT XPing us after Githyanki, at least until we have reported back, that would be very useful.




of course if we both tick over at 132 because a community supporter gave us xp, then even if it was 130 (which is my guess, but I am not sure) then we wouldn't know, so it is actually good that you are behind one, to make it easier to narrow it down.


----------



## surfarcher

Exactly.  This thread is heavy in supporter XP.  Hence I gave you a +1 XP and suggested we try to keep the same number of XP _awards_ (not total XP) in #271 & #272... That will hopefully spread us just a little... Just enough to be of use


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

or if any mods would be so kind as to tell us where the cutoff is, or bump us up in xp so as to be exactly on that line, not 20 xp into harpy, like happened to me with orc, that would be fine too. I actually want to be a Githyanki, because they are pretty cool, as opposed to orcs, in which case I did not care.


----------



## surfarcher

LOL! I can't see that happening.

BTW I edited #272 to show my new current XP.  I'll continue to update as long as I don't slip across the border!


----------



## Walking Dad

I have currently 139 XP


----------



## HolyMan

jonesy said:


> So the lights would be:
> 
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> 4=301-400
> 5=401-500
> 
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-
> 
> (weem at the moment=1030)




Sorry but I think it is:

1= 0-99
2= 100-199

Because I was at 100XP exactly and had two lights. (Now at 101 thanks surfarcher).

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

135 after Darjr, with renau1gs 3, after 122... Darjr gave me 13, which is a wierd number, and that makes me very certain that Githyanki comes at 135.

Again, thank you, Darjr.


----------



## surfarcher

I was at 124 after TarionzCousin XPed me, then I went to bed... Now it's morning in sleepy old aussie land and I'm at 135!

Thanks Camelot and darjr...  I don't how to break the 11 XP up between the two of you tho!


----------



## darjr

*Need more githyanki!*

Need more githyanki!


----------



## weem

darjr said:


> Need more githyanki!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*Don't fear the weemer!*_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

JALAPEÑOS!

Piratecat has joined the 700 Club and is closing fast...what are they feeding him?


----------



## Piratecat

Corndogs.

I just edited the master list, swapping out a monster for one WAY more awesome. You'll know when you see it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Piratecat said:


> Corndogs.
> 
> I just edited the master list, swapping out a monster for one WAY more awesome. You'll know when you see it.




crap... what level?


----------



## surfarcher

Piratecat said:


> Corndogs.
> 
> I just edited the master list, swapping out a monster for one WAY more awesome. You'll know when you see it.



hahahahaha! _Teh awesome! FTW!_



GandalfMithrandir said:


> crap... what level?



Prolly Level 9


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

hopefully


----------



## surfarcher

Meh. It's probably far worse than the old one


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dire Flumpf?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

nope, Harpy remains unchanged, as does all the levels I have seen, kobold is at risk, Death knight is at risk, and 19 and up are at risk, assuming the changes are immediate.

EDIT: or P Cat just did that to make everyone look to see what got changed


----------



## Velmont

A quick glance, all the green under are the ones I have seen. Still no change seen. Unless it is lvl 17, he changed something we were not yet aware of.

Level 1 - Kobold
Level 2 - Goblin
Level 3 - Hobgoblin
Level 4 - Orc
Level 5 - Gnoll
Level 6 - Bugbear
Level 7 - Owlbear
Level 8 - Githyanki
Level 9 - Harpy
Level 10 - Troll
Level 11 - Vampire
Level 12 - Umber Hulk
Level 13 - Vrock
Level 14 - Mind Flayer
Level 15 - Lesser Angel
Level 16 - Earth Elemental
Level 17 - Death Knight
Level 18 - Gibbering Mouther


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

any mod could come in and tell us all the splits and levels up as high as they go, but then they go and say they change the levels, or do they?, dang mods


----------



## surfarcher

Maybe he inserted a new one somewhere?  Or maybe he's just messing with our heads? Or maybe... ?


Lots of maybes!  

But you know what?

It's all part of the fun!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yup! it's all fun and games


----------



## surfarcher

Well until... You know.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

*cough* PCat


----------



## surfarcher

LOL! Yeah, I'd say so


----------



## TarionzCousin

PirateCat is known for being skilled at Psionics; I think he's messing with us.


----------



## Piratecat

What I changed replaced "marut," and hasn't been seen yet. I definitely need to go back through the list and make judicious edits, though. It may be mandatory.


----------



## Camelot

I think it would be fun if, every so often, all the names for each level was changed.  Kobolds and goblins are iconic and all, but what about xivorts and kruthiks?  And April Fools would be that much better. =D


----------



## MerricB

Too late for this idea, and probably impossible to manage anyway, but...

...the first person to reach each level who hasn't gained this bonus gets to name the monster used.

So, Morrus sets the system up, and names level one. Piratecat is first to level two, he gets to name that one. Piratecat reaches level three, but he's already taken the award, so he has to wait until some else... Weem... reaches level three to name it.

It's a very silly and unmanageable scheme, but I wonder if I can't use it somewhere else. 

Cheers!


----------



## TarionzCousin

surfarcher said:


> I was at 124 after TarionzCousin XPed me, then I went to bed... Now it's morning in sleepy old aussie land and I'm at 135!
> 
> Thanks Camelot and darjr...  I don't how to break the 11 XP up between the two of you tho!



As a Community Supporter, I give out 3 XP at a time. That leaves 8 from darjr--apparently he's "special."


----------



## jonesy

Edit to the edit of the edit of my edit:

Level 1 - Kobold > Umpleby
Level 2 - Goblin > Stunjelly
Level 3 - Hobgoblin > Tirapheg
Level 4 - Orc > Flumph
Level 5 - Gnoll > Carbuncle
Level 6 - Bugbear > Trilloch
Level 7 - Owlbear > Nilbog
Level 8 - Githyanki > Gorilla Bear
Level 9 - Harpy > Flail Snail
Level 10 - Troll > Giant Two-headed Troll
Level 11 - Vampire > Qullan
Level 12 - Umber Hulk > Penanggalan
Level 13 - Vrock > Meenlock
Level 14 - Mind Flayer > Grell
Level 15 - Lesser Angel > Gambado (springing skull of death!)
Level 16 - Earth Elemental > Eye of Fear and Flame
Level 17 - Death Knight > Sussurus > Sharktopus > Brain in a Jar
Level 18 - Gibbering Mouther > Blindheim
Level 19 - Golden Retriever


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ack!  Someone save me, I've been turned into a flumph!  

Somewhat seriously, I think I liked the older XP monster line-up better.


----------



## Dausuul

13 (formerly vrock) is now meenlock. After a brief shining moment of being an awesome vulture demon, I am now a two-foot-tall humanoid with black fur and blue eyes.

Suck.


----------



## El Mahdi

Camelot said:


> I think it would be fun if, every so often, all the names for each level was changed. Kobolds and goblins are iconic and all, but what about xivorts and kruthiks? And April Fools would be that much better. =D




I want to be a Gingerbread Golem for Christmas...


But for now I'm an older but beautiful woman that can detach her head, spine, and organs from her body, and then fly about seeking the blood of newborn babies and mothers who have just given birth.  Reminds me of a date I once had...


----------



## Piratecat

Trivia time:  Three of the monsters on the new XP list (but only two of the ones you've seen so far) were originally created by an EN world mod or admin. Bonus xp to anyone who identifies the two known monsters and the mod/admin in question!

EDIT: answered by Jonesy, who is some sort of magical information-retaining brain creature.


----------



## jonesy

Piratecat said:


> Trivia time:  Three of the monsters on the new XP list (but only two of the ones you've seen so far) were originally created by an EN world mod or admin. Bonus xp to anyone who identifies the two known monsters and the mod/admin in question!
> 
> I'll call the contest tomorrow morning.



Shadow Demon, Qullan, and the Living Wall (Stunjelly).

By Plane Sailing.


----------



## jonesy

Piratecat said:


> EDIT: answered by Jonesy, who is some sort of magical information-retaining brain creature.





I'm not likely to forget a name like Qullan. Phonetically close to kullan. Kulta is Finnish for gold or darling, kullan is the possessive form. When you say it with Q it sounds like a really posh person.


----------



## Velmont

Yeah!


----------



## Nebten

I liked the old line up as well, I don't want to be some D-list, Monster manuel 5 beast.


----------



## IronWolf

Yes!  I am now a Giant Two-headed Troll!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Just as I tick over to Orc, I transmogrify to Flumph.

I think I might actually prefer it.


----------



## Piratecat

Nebten said:


> I liked the old line up as well, I don't want to be some D-list, Monster manual 5 beast.



Excuse me? You are now a 1st edition telepathic armadillo with a gem on your forehead, a name that sounds like a skin disease, and the ability to will itself dead! You're brought in by the DM specifically to cause intra-party strife -- you know, 'cause who _doesn't_ want bickering party members? 

D-list? _Please._


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Woot!  Look at me, I'm a... meenlock?  

...

Oh yeah, baby! I live right next to *MEGALODON* in the 3e monster manual!!!  So watch out, suckers!!!  My man *MEGALODON* and _*"Me,* *the* *Meenlock"*_ with my TINY, UNDERSIZED CLAWS going all _snippy_ _snippy_ on your @$$es... Yeah, we will take you ALL out!!!

.


----------



## darjr

IronWolf said:


> Yes!  I am now a Giant Two-headed Troll!




I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## renau1g

darjr said:


> I know you are, but what am I?




You are a strong, insane humanoid creature standing roughly 8 feet tall. You are infamous for your skill at swordsmithing, though you guard this secret very closely. You appear as a bald human with a small tuft of black hair at the top of your head. This hair is usually pulled back into a ponytail. Your entire bodies is covered in tattoos of clashing colors. Battle scars gained are sometimes enhanced with cosmetic paint. You consider their scars a sign of dignity and power.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am now a gorilla bear, but I do like flail snail better than harpy! see, there is a cloud on every silver lining, or the other way around.

and if there is a vote, I vote to switch back, just saying, I liked it better with the classic D&D monsters, and not these new ones, nothing wrong with these, I just liked the old ones better.


----------



## surfarcher

TarionzCousin said:


> As a Community Supporter, I give out 3 XP at a time. That leaves 8 from darjr--apparently he's "special."




I think he's just trying to confuse me 

Wow! I am teh awesome Gorilla Bear!

Mind you the general populace will probably prefer the old list 

When (if) you guys switch this back you should do some thing like this on every special holiday!  I can't wait to see what you do for April Fool and next Halloween!

But I shudder at xmas day!


----------



## renau1g

I shudder at the word xmas....


----------



## fba827

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I am now a gorilla bear






surfarcher said:


> Wow! I am teh awesome Gorilla Bear!




Hmmm... and all this time, I thought owl and bear mating would be a horrid sight... but I think gorilla and bear trumps that....  oh the horror I can not scrub from my mind now....


----------



## jonesy

But what could they even be on Christmas? Song titles?


----------



## surfarcher

Oh I am sure the *fertile* imaginings of our mods and admins will come up with a *beatiful concept* that will *amaze and delight*.



Spoiler



Allowable subsititutions in boldface order...
*twisted*
*hideous abomination*
*crush our minds*


----------



## MerricB

You know, I thought I new old Fiend Folio creatures pretty well - I knew the Tirapheg, for instance - but the Gambado is *not* something I remember.

And now I am one. *sob*

Cheers!


----------



## TarionzCousin

I was a boring "Summoned Dirt-Being" and now I am a skullfaced gem-eyed evil Outsider with a penchant for corrupting paladins. 

Sweet!


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> But what could they even be on Christmas?




Level
1 Partridge in a Pear Tree
2. Turtle Dove
3. French Hen

... etc.


For levels 13 and above, use the Bob & Dog McKenzie version of the song:

Level
13 A Beer (in a Tree)
14. Turtleneck
15. French Toast

... etc.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

jonesy said:


> But what could they even be on Christmas? Song titles?



Santa's reindeer for levels 1 through 9.  And after that, switch over to the old Harlot Table, for levels 10-21. For maximum confusion.


----------



## RangerWickett

When the 12th adventure for War of the Burning Sky (4e) comes out, Russ ought to change all the monsters to WotBS foes. 

But not for too long, y'know? You don't want it to become gimmicky.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> XP Totals
> weem  1046
> Dannyalcatraz   739
> Piratecat   728




_[BIGGS]_"I can't see it! He's on me tight, I can't shake him!"_[/BIGGS]_


----------



## Piratecat

MerricB said:


> You know, I thought I new old Fiend Folio creatures pretty well - I knew the Tirapheg, for instance - but the Gambado is *not* something I remember.
> 
> And now I am one. *sob*



I can't believe you remember the best monster ever! It was a big rubbery slug-thing that would dig a hole, pull a monster skull over the hole, and coil itself up like a spring to lay in wait. Prey would walk by and BOOM! SPRINGING SKULL OF DEATH!

Seriously, not lame at all. Especially not the picture.


----------



## Piratecat

And for those who are curious...


The fabulous Gorilla Bear


No no, no need to thank me. I just wanted to share.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Why they didn't name Gorilla Bears "Bearillas" is beyond me...

'Cause then I'd have one as a pet, and call him Sasp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Piratecat said:


> And for those who are curious...




I am not Gorilla Bear curious.  I don't swing like that.


----------



## Lanefan

Piratecat said:


> I can't believe you remember the best monster ever! It was a big rubbery slug-thing that would dig a hole, pull a monster skull over the hole, and coil itself up like a spring to lay in wait. Prey would walk by and BOOM! SPRINGING SKULL OF DEATH!
> 
> Seriously, not lame at all. Especially not the picture.



I've actually DMed a few of these over the years.  They rock.

Modify 'em a bit and they rock even harder!  (instead of the rubbery bit, make it a sort of skeletal snake with the skull as its head, and give it a hypnotic dance [all who view save vs. hypnosis] as well as its ordinary attacks...tons of the fun)

Lan-"is this the longest thread Meta has ever had?"-efan


----------



## DumbPaladin

But what IS a stunjelly?


----------



## jonesy

DumbPaladin said:


> But what IS a stunjelly?



It's basically a gelatinous cube that looks like a wall. Usually stone. They paralyze you. And smell like vinegar.


----------



## Walking Dad

Oh no, I'm a Gorilla Bear 

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Piratecat

Lanefan said:
			
		

> (instead of the rubbery bit, make it a sort of skeletal snake with the skull as its head, and give it a hypnotic dance [all who view save vs. hypnosis] as well as its ordinary attacks...tons of the fun)



Actually, that's the necrophidius. Also from the FF.


----------



## RangerWickett

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I am not Gorilla Bear curious.  I don't swing like that.




That would be a lemur bear. Gorilla bears don't brachiate.


----------



## Orius

Piratecat said:


> I can't believe you remember the best monster ever! It was a big rubbery slug-thing that would dig a hole, pull a monster skull over the hole, and coil itself up like a spring to lay in wait. Prey would walk by and BOOM! SPRINGING SKULL OF DEATH!
> 
> Seriously, not lame at all. Especially not the picture.




I've always wanted to run one of these actually.  Then again too, the 2e art was _much_ better:







It always seemed like an interesting encounter for low-level parties.  

I freely admit that the only one of these new monsters I've actually run is the almighty flumph.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

RangerWickett said:


> That would be a lemur bear. Gorilla bears don't brachiate.




Lemur Bear
Lemur Bear
Swings through trees
From here to there
They like salmon
Really nice!
But espresso is their vice
Look out!
Here comes a Lemur Bear!

Are they strong?
Listen bud-
They've got coffee
In their blood

Can he swing from a vine?
They swing around, oh, half the time
Hey, there 
There goes the Lemur Bear


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This got me thinking...other "combo monsters" I'd like to see:

Bullemur- Minotaur + Lemur
Flamingorilla- Flamingo + Gorilla...from the elemental plane of Fire!
Penguingolan- Penguin Vampire that strangles victims with herring entrails
Allip in Chains- Allip + Chain Demon



*_sigh_*

OK weem, I've just lobbed another 400 potential XP in your direction...


----------



## Camelot

Orius said:


> I've always wanted to run one of these actually. Then again too, the 2e art was _much_ better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always seemed like an interesting encounter for low-level parties.
> 
> I freely admit that the only one of these new monsters I've actually run is the almighty flumph.




Looks like a freaky evolution of Cubone.


----------



## Velmont

Piratecat said:


> And for those who are curious...
> 
> 
> The fabulous Gorilla Bear
> 
> 
> No no, no need to thank me. I just wanted to share.




I prefer my picture of the Gorilla Bear.


----------



## freyar

Well, throw in one vote for this new _classic_ FF XP monster listing.


----------



## Plane Sailing

DumbPaladin said:


> But what IS a stunjelly?






jonesy said:


> It's basically a gelatinous cube that looks like a wall. Usually stone. They paralyze you. And smell like vinegar.




Another one of mine, I'm afraid. Comes from the days when long dead-end corridors would always be searched for secret doors. An evolutionary adaption of the gelatinous cube.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Comments
> 
> UnknownAtThisTime:
> Ummm, I think you meant "Lemutaur". I thought everyone knew that one.




Lemutaurs are the smallish ones with healthy appetites.  Bullemurs..."have issues" with their weight, perceiving themselves as being much bigger than average Lemurtaurs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Plane Sailing said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DumbPaladin
> But what IS a stunjelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jonesy
> It's basically a gelatinous cube that looks like a wall. Usually stone. They paralyze you. And smell like vinegar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one of mine, I'm afraid. Comes from the days when long dead-end corridors would always be searched for secret doors. An evolutionary adaption of the gelatinous cube.
Click to expand...


And when killed, they provide the main ingredient in Khelben and Yog-Sothoth's His & Hers gelatins.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bullemur- Minotaur + Lemur






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lemutaurs are the smallish ones with healthy appetites.  Bullemurs..."have issues" with their weight, perceiving themselves as being much bigger than average Lemurtaurs.



Would that make Minomurs the smallest of the species?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Would that make Minomurs the smallest of the species?




Yes, and they worship the demon god, Demitasse.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This got me thinking...other "combo monsters" I'd like to see:
> 
> Flamingorilla- Flamingo + Gorilla...from the elemental plane of Fire!



Eh... not really that terrifying.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Eh... not really that terrifying.




You forgot the wings!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You forgot the wings!



There. Does this make you happy? I also made its eyes more "angry." Now will you at least run screaming in terror from this Fiend Folio reject?






Note: the first revision is free; any more changes will cost you.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

I can't tell if that flamingorilla should be on a Froot-Loops box or FrankenBerry box...

.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> There. Does this make you happy? I also made its eyes more "angry." Now will you at least run screaming in terror from this Fiend Folio reject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the first revision is free; any more changes will cost you.




Better!

_*ahem*_

eek.

_*harrrumahem*_

EEEEEEK!



the_orc_within said:


> I can't tell if that flamingorilla should be on a Froot-Loops box or FrankenBerry box...
> 
> .



Nah, he needs his OWN cereal...with little marshmallows shaped like banannas.  And little puffed oat "O"s with a hint of sugar...and cayenne pepper.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nah, he needs his OWN cereal...with little marshmallows shaped like banannas.  And little puffed oat "O"s with a hint of sugar...and cayenne pepper.



Disturbingly, that doesn't sound too bad.  

_It's_ _*FLAMINGORILLA-RIFFIC*__* ! ! !
.
*_​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> Disturbingly, that doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> _It's_ _*FLAMINGORILLA-RIFFIC*__* ! ! !
> .
> *_​




You know, someone might think with that text that he was a Flaming Gorilla, and not a Flamingorilla...

[_Seinfeld_](not that there's anything wrong with that)[_/Seinfeld_]

...but we do want to sell this to kids, right?

Ooooh, he needs a name...Ringo?


----------



## Lanefan

Piratecat said:


> Actually, that's the necrophidius. Also from the FF.



Ah.

That's all too typical for me: I remember one monster's name, another's description and abilities, and then mix them up.

An example: I've been DMing them in various forms for 25+ years and I still can't get Lamia and Naga straight.

Lanefan


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You know, someone might think with that text that he was a Flaming Gorilla, and not a Flamingorilla...
> 
> [_Seinfeld_](not that there's anything wrong with that)[_/Seinfeld_]
> 
> ...but we do want to sell this to kids, right?
> 
> Ooooh, he needs a name...Ringo?



Sounds good, but can he play the drums?



Lanefan said:


> Ah.
> 
> That's all too typical for me: I remember one monster's name, another's description and abilities, and then mix them up.
> 
> An example: I've been DMing them in various forms for 25+ years and I still can't get Lamia and Naga straight.
> *
> Lane-"Mixes up Monsters"-fan*



FIFY.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Sounds good, but can he play the drums?



A drum-playing cereal character commercial blaring every 15-30 minutes on Saturday morning TV is just annoying enough that it could move a lot of cereal.

OTOH, Mr. Starr might want a piece of the action...possibly as the voice talent.  That could get pricey.

Hmmmmm...

Me likey!

Note to self: buy cheerios and bananas to test recipe.


----------



## jonesy

Lanefan said:


> Lanefan





TarionzCousin said:


> Lanefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lane-"Mixes up Monsters"-fan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY.
Click to expand...


There isn't a smiley crazy enough to describe how loud that made me laugh.

Priceless.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> There isn't a smiley crazy enough to describe how loud that made me laugh.
> 
> Priceless.



Is this close? See the tears it's crying?


----------



## Dice4Hire

I'd personally be happier just as a troll, connotations notwithstanding.


----------



## surfarcher

Well yeah... I must admit I was looking forward to hitting Troll


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There are bars on the waterfront that still let you do that...


----------



## Camelot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are bars on the waterfront that still let you do that...






I don't want to know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A new creature has hatched in my mind...the demonic Justin Bieberlith!


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A new creature has hatched in my mind...the demonic Justin Bieberlith!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfBh8rthdL0]YouTube - Friends - Janice's "Oh My God..!"[/ame]


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A new creature has hatched in my mind...the demonic Justin Bieberlith!




*ahem*


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A new creature has hatched in my mind...the demonic Justin Bieberlith!



Erk!  That puts the Katy Perryton to shame in the "Fiend Folio: Celebrity Edition".


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

weem said:


> _[some unspeakable horror from the abyssal depths, a thing no man was meant to behold]_



Good gods, man!  _Unsummon that thing_, for the love of all that's right and holy!

(Oh, and the cute little evil piggy nose really completes it.  Nice work!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thus, I continue my work as weem's XP Pimp.

(I considered calling myself his XPimp, but my fear of Marvel Comics' legal department prevented me from doing so...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> Erk!  That puts the Katy Perryton to shame in the "Fiend Folio: Celebrity Edition".




Hmmm...THAT makes me think!

Cheryatid Column
Denzelian Washington
Jermlaine Jackson
Donnie Osquip
David Lee Rothé
Paul Flind
Chad Ochokenku
Mo Thoqqua
Tiger Woods Fly


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Celeb monsters, cont.:

Piercer Brosnan
Spiker Lee
Jack Black Pudding
Chimaera McBride
Efreet Bailey
Ki-Rin Duffy
Treant Williams
Evander Hollyphant
George Cooshee


(it's a sickness, I can't help it)


----------



## Lanefan

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Lanefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lane-"Mixes up Monsters"-fan *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY.
Click to expand...




jonesy said:


> There isn't a smiley crazy enough to describe how loud that made me laugh.
> 
> Priceless.



OK, I surrender.

Status updated.

Lanefan


----------



## jonesy

Lanefan said:


> OK, I surrender.
> 
> Status updated.



That wasn't it, dude. 

See, you've created this meme about taking your name and implanting something situation appropriate in between.

Lane-"There's a monster under you bed."-fan

So, when you don't use it, it's more apparent than when you actually do. That's what I was laughing about.


----------



## Lanefan

jonesy said:


> That wasn't it, dude.
> 
> See, you've created this meme about taking your name and implanting something situation appropriate in between.
> 
> Lane-"There's a monster under you bed."-fan
> 
> So, when you don't use it, it's more apparent than when you actually do. That's what I was laughing about.



Ah.  I thought I was being given a bad time for mixing up the monsters, which is fair enough; I really should know 'em better after the amount of time I've spent behind the screen.

As for the quotes, I can't always think of a good line so about half the time there isn't one.

Lan-"but there's one this time, however meaningless it may be"-efan


----------



## jonesy

Not saying that I would expect you to do it everytime. That would be silly. Me expecting it, that is. It's just that that was the first time that I really noticed it. When it wasn't there. It tickled me.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...THAT makes me think!
> 
> ....
> Chad Ochokenku




Chad Ochokenku makes me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> That wasn't it, dude.
> 
> See, you've created this meme about taking your name and implanting something situation appropriate in between.
> 
> Lane-"There's a monster under you bed."-fan
> 
> So, when you don't use it, it's more apparent than when you actually do. That's what I was laughing about.






Lanefan said:


> Ah.  I thought I was being given a bad time for mixing up the monsters, which is fair enough; I really should know 'em better after the amount of time I've spent behind the screen.
> 
> As for the quotes, I can't always think of a good line so about half the time there isn't one.
> 
> Lan-"but there's one this time, however meaningless it may be"-efan



You could have a name quote everytime if you didn't care if it was relevant.

_Examples_:
Lan - "likes vanilla ice cream" - efan
Lan - "woke up early for no known reason today" - efan
Lan - "this space for rent" - efan.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I like this space for rent


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Lan- "just realized I'm an ENWorld meme" -efan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lan - "the dreaded Memeic" - efan.


----------



## Orius

Ok, so why is level 16 "Eye of Flumph and Fame" now?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

April Fools!!!


----------



## Piratecat

Orius said:


> Ok, so why is level 16 "Eye of Flumph and Fame" now?



Sorry? I'm not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## El Mahdi

Piratecat said:


> Sorry? I'm not sure what you're referring to.




I thought you'd just rename every level as you aquired it to something with Bacon...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmmmmm...Bacon of Fear and Flame!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

I was hoping for the dreaded "Eye of Bacon and More Bacon".

Mmmm... Oh, that's the stuff right there....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

BTW, how about a laurel (and hearty) handshake for ENWorld's newest member of the 700 Club: TarionzCousin!

*_clap clap clap_*


----------



## Piratecat

El Mahdi said:


> I thought you'd just rename every level as you aquired it to something with Bacon...




You, sir, are a genius -- and oh, you know me so well.


----------



## megamania

another reason to LOVE bacon


----------



## megamania

Thinking of such..... a bacon Golem!    I can almost hear it sizzle now as we caste heat spells at it


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bacon monsters?

Bacon
Dire Bacon
Learnean Bacon
Baconne
Bacon Turrle
Bacon Golem
Eye of Bacon & Flame
Bacon Archon
Bacon Horror
Owlbacon
Neobacon
Svirfbaconlin
Bacon-Kai
Bacon-Magi
Ghost Bacon...

And they're all within 6 degrees of separation...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

The odd thing about bacon is that it's one of those rare words that doesn't sound weirder the more you say it.  And it just gets deliciouser the more you eat it.  

It's quite fascinating.  Also, bacontastic.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

OK, just for clarification: my xp list is as of the old list, before PCat went in and changed it, I was originally thinking of switching it over, but level 16 has switched (yes I noticed) as well as other levels, it is difficult to keep track of all the levels and I don't feel like doing that much work.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> BTW, how about a laurel (and hearty) handshake for ENWorld's newest member of the 700 Club: TarionzCousin!
> 
> *_clap clap clap_*



Hey, no religion on these boards!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The joke may be dead, but don't tell my brain- another entry eot the celebrity MM: Joy Behir.


----------



## jonesy

So, is there a limit to how much a post can get exp?

Lancelot just jumped 6 or 7 levels with a single post:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5402829-post2.html


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> That wasn't it, dude.
> 
> See, you've created this meme about taking your name and implanting something situation appropriate in between.
> 
> Lane-"There's a monster under you bed."-fan




I thought [MENTION=710]Mustrum_Ridcully[/MENTION] started that one.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought [MENTION=710]Mustrum_Ridcully[/MENTION] started that one.



I'm not sure, but he's been doing it a lot less.


----------



## El Mahdi

jonesy said:


> So, is there a limit to how much a post can get exp?
> 
> Lancelot just jumped 6 or 7 levels with a single post:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5402829-post2.html




I think he somehow generated an infinite XP feedback loop...


----------



## Relique du Madde

jonesy said:


> I'm not sure, but he's been doing it a lot less.




That's probably because he placed one in his sig, which defeats the point of typing a new Mustrum "contextual phrase" Ridcully with each post.


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> That's probably because he placed one in his sig, which defeats the point of typing a new Mustrum "contextual phrase" Ridcully with each post.



Aah zink you muzt be correkt in your azzessment, inzpektor du Madde.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought @Mustrum_Ridcully started that one.



I didn't start anything! You couldn't prove it anyway! 



jonesy said:


> I'm not sure, but he's been doing it a lot less.



I can't do it any less then before, unless we are talking larger timespans then typical. 

Mustrum "This mention feature is interesting" Ridcully


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Remember, everything is good as long as it's between contextual adults.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I didn't start anything! You couldn't prove it anyway!




I don't know..  you Germans are clever..


----------



## Camelot

El Mahdi said:


> I think he somehow generated an infinite XP feedback loop...




*whistles*

That has to be a record.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Now_ you've done it: you've just made weem aware there is a possible XP record he doesn't own.

I shudder to think what he'll post to change that...it may be something so awesome that it breaks the XP system!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Chad Ochokenku



I started to Photoshop Katy Peryton, but there was no way to make it recognizable without being somewhat NSFW/Gramma Unfriendly. 

So you get Chad OchoKenku instead.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> I started to Photoshop Katy Peryton, but there was no way to make it recognizable without being somewhat NSFW/Gramma Unfriendly.
> 
> So you get Chad OchoKenku instead.




100% pure awesome!


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 100% pure awesome!




Yeah, but I bet even that won't help him catch any passes this season!

But, it would have definitely put an interesting spin on his Dancing With The Stars appearance...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, despite the Bengals' record, Tarrasque Owens has at least had a decent statistical year, unlike his aforementioned teammate.

Ditto for (the crappy season of) Randy Mohrg of the Patriots/Vikings/Titans, who just seemed to dissappear this year.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey...anyone want to try photoshopping Ronnie James Derro or Kid Roc?




(please, someone find me some professional help)


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey...anyone want to try photoshopping Ronnie James Derro or Kid Roc?



I have an idea for Kid Roc. If I remember, I'll get to it tonight.



> (please, someone find me some professional help)



I'm afraid there's nothing we can do, Jim. He's too far gone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

(you probably wouldn't have to alter the Derro pic at all...)


----------



## Plane Sailing

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought [MENTION=710]Mustrum_Ridcully[/MENTION] started that one.





Gosh no, it was started long, long ago (in a galaxy far, far away) by Spikey Freak.

It was later taken up by Hong, and also to some extent by Diaglo.

I've not noticed Mustrum doing it, but if he has it has been recent compared to those guys (especially Spikey Freak)

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

Plane Sailing said:


> Gosh no, it was started long, long ago (in a galaxy far, far away) by Spikey Freak.




I've just checked up and actually Spikey didn't insert it between the names, but normally because things like 'old school spikey' or 'impressed spikey'.

So a spiritual heir if not a genetic one to the concept, perhaps?


----------



## HolyMan

Very strange that I am gone from EnWorld for almost two and a half weeks and this is the thread that has advanced the most? 

About 9 pages (Do we have a new Fray thread started here?)

9 of the funniest pages I might add, *XP for everyone.
*
HM


----------



## Velmont

Fray is here


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey... Kid Roc?










This went much more quickly after I gave up trying to match skin tones in color.


----------



## HolyMan

Looks great but I can't give you any XP for 24 hours 

And I hope I am past my 29 from the last time also. I tried giving you some early and it won't let me (double )

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

While I can't quite agree with your interpretation- I was thinking a giant bird with a white fedora and a wifebeater- I must confess that I laughed my donkeyhorse off.

That looks like the most ridiculous wig...or maybe like he's started taking fashion advice from Björk & Lady Gaga!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I can't quite agree with your interpretation- I was thinking a giant bird with a white fedora and a wifebeater- I must confess that I laughed my donkeyhorse off.
> 
> That looks like the most ridiculous wig...or maybe like he's started taking fashion advice from Björk & Lady Gaga!



Have you seen the Nicolas Cage image macro "My Hair Is Like a Bird..."? I pasted Bob's face on top of it (minus the text).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No I hadn't until now...and now I understand!

(I guess my argument is invalid...)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Plane Sailing said:


> I've just checked up and actually Spikey didn't insert it between the names, but normally because things like 'old school spikey' or 'impressed spikey'.
> 
> So a spiritual heir if not a genetic one to the concept, perhaps?



Whatever happened to this Spikey guy? 
I don't think I was the first to use this, but I am not sure if it was based on some kind of example or inspiration, or whether I just made it up because I like to add some kind of footnotes*) occassionally**).

*) I wonder where this inspiration would come from?*) 
**) Footnotes are kinda annoying, because they break the text flow***). Do you read the footnote first or do you continue the sentence or paragraph?
***) And they get downright ridicilous if they are as long or longer****) then the original post.
****) I try to avoid that, usually.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In stunning, STUNNING news, neither "weem" nor "weemrules" is the password to the Secret Forum.

Something is clearly wrong!


----------



## Camelot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In stunning, STUNNING news, neither "weem" nor "weemrules" is the password to the Secret Forum.
> 
> Something is clearly wrong!



 Secret forum?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shhhhhhhh, don't be a blabbermouth!


----------



## Velmont

This forum is too intelligent... It's annoying me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

D'ya know what time it is?


Its 801XP 'o'clock, *Fooos!*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Camelot said:


> Secret forum?




Damn if I know anything about it- it IS a secret, after all- I just see it in the Forum Jump menu.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In stunning, STUNNING news, neither "weem" nor "weemrules" is the password to the Secret Forum.
> 
> Something is clearly wrong!




Did you try meew  or weembackwards?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Did you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe.


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe.





That's code for - yes. 

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maybe.


----------



## jonesy

Oh you silly people. The password is:
[sblock]Promise you won't tell anyone?[sblock]Really promise?[sblock]Cross your heart?[sblock]You're gonna tell anyway, I know you are.[sblock]It's secret for a reason.[sblock]It's for Zeitgeist since it's under it.[sblock]You do know what that is, right?[sblock]How long do you except to keep this up?[sblock]You really are persistant.[sblock]You know there's nothing down here, right?[sblock]You're just going to dissappoint yourself.[sblock]And anyway, I don't know what the password is.[sblock]But did you really expect something else?[sblock]There might be a present.[sblock]No, I don't think so either.[sblock]Give yourself a pat on the back for trying, though.[sblock]And a cookie.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## weem

The reality is there is no password... your account simply must have permissions... which none of you have apparently...








Oh and... this is not photoshopped, nor is it a manipulated image (except for the red arrows of course).

[sblock=Though...]...I might have edited the HTML in Firebug and then took a screenshot. Maybe.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin

weem said:


> The reality is there is no password... your account simply must have permissions... which none of you have apparently...






Spoiler



Pssst... try "spoon." Shhh.


----------



## HolyMan

hmmm....  in the picture it says "They are on to us..." by Weem

But that isn't our weem his "W" isn't capped. There are two of them????

HM


----------



## renau1g

One username could not contain all that xp, it has given birth to the evil offspring of weem...known as Weem! With delusions of granduer, the offspring will soon devour all the xp's of lesser creatures, slowly adding them to his mass and then...soon...on to the moderators! They will be powerless to stop him and lo, enworld wept...


----------



## Plane Sailing

No, you fool, not his _offspring_, his _twin_.

his eeevil twin...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Plane Sailing said:


> No, you fool, not his _offspring_, his _twin_.
> 
> his eeevil twin...



Well I should hope it's not his offspring _and_ his twin.  Cuz we don't allow that sorta thing in these parts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Plane Sailing said:


> No, you fool, not his _offspring_, his _twin_.
> 
> his eeevil twin...




Don't youmean his "good twin" since the weem's avatar picture clearly shows he has the evil goatee.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If weem has a goatee, does that mean Weem- clearly the Eviller Twin- have a BIGGER beard?

Like the son of Rapunzel & Billy Gibbons long?


----------



## renau1g

Actually his facial hair is the exact opposite as weem's, he instead has a full beard less the goatee


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

renau1g said:


> Actually his facial hair is the exact opposite as weem's, he instead has a full beard less the goatee



Hmm, you know I was envisioning something more along the lines of--






I think the weird tail/bed-head thing off the right temple would look quite fetching on Evil Weem.
Or, as I think of him, *Weevil*.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Idea for the perfect fusion of mecha anime and American Saturday morning kiddie show: Mobile Suit Gummibears.  So cute, so powerful...


----------



## Lanefan

Plane Sailing said:


> I've just checked up and actually Spikey didn't insert it between the names, but normally because things like 'old school spikey' or 'impressed spikey'.
> 
> So a spiritual heir if not a genetic one to the concept, perhaps?



I'd seen it done elsewhere, and as I didn't really notice anyone doing it here I thought I'd claim the niche before anyone else did.   Didn't realize I was merely continuing a tradition...but tradition is good too.

Lan-"and now to find that secret thread"-efan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Things I love about the Internet: immortal double entendres.







> Why does my post look like this?


----------



## drothgery

the_orc_within said:


> Well I should hope it's not his offspring _and_ his twin.  Cuz we don't allow that sorta thing in these parts.




Well, if had himself cloned legally on Beta Colony, it'd be legally his offspring and genetically his twin .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bubbling up from my subconscious come 2 more (distantly related) celebrity monsters to vex weem and TarionzCousin...

Two Aberrations who have displayed uncommon talent in the world of music...one soulful and surprisingly pale skinned, the other, a dark superfreak...

I give you...Grick Astley and Grick James!


----------



## HolyMan

> darjr:
> These are not the (w|W)eems you are looking for.




These are not the (w/W)eems we are looking for.

HM


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Two Aberrations who have displayed uncommon talent in the world of music...one soulful and surprisingly pale skinned, the other, a dark superfreak...
> 
> I give you...Grick Astley and Grick James!



This inspires me to add a handful to the mix... but certain starlets give results that might be, umm, slightly nsfw:
[sblock]
Gotcha!






_(Ha!  That never gets old!)_

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Because I keep wanting to post something here - so you will all give me copious amounts of XP?   - and I found this while searching for a picture to use for an NPCs eidolon.  I'm not using it for the eidolon, but it made me snort.

[sblock=Funny Pic by Kangol from Deviant Art]




[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Also this.

[sblock=Answer: Stairs and Kittens]
Question: What are a Daleks two greatest foes?  Some Physician or sommat came a distant third.






[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Also this.
> 
> [sblock=Answer: Stairs and Kittens]
> Question: What are a Daleks two greatest foes?  Some Physician or sommat came a distant third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



I wonder if [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] has seen this yet....


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...I give you...Grick Astley and Grick James!




With two new accompanying special attacks or 4E powers:

*The Grick Roll* - A Sonic attack which temporarily lowers your Charisma by 1/2...due to shame.

and

*I'm Grick James!  *****!* - which is triggered after a PC successfully hits the Grick James, causing the monster to exclaim the title phrase.  The monster then gets the choice of an immediate counterattack with appropriate bonus...or a very hip slide out of the threatened square without generating an AoO.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Also this.
> 
> [sblock=Answer: Stairs and Kittens]
> Question: What are a Daleks two greatest foes?  Some Physician or sommat came a distant third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




If I could XP you, I would.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If I could XP you, I would.



Covered!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This was never the way I planned
Not my intention
I got so brave, staff in hand
Lost my discretion
It's not what I'm used to
Just wanna try it on
I'm curious for it
Caught my attention

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it

No, I don't even know your name
It doesn't matter,
You're my experimental game
Just human nature,
It's not what,
Druids do
Not how they should behave
My head gets so confused
Hard to obey

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it

Druids we are so magical
Oak leaves, curved blades, shapechangeable
Hard to resist so touchable
Too good to deny it
Ain't no big deal, it's innocent

I kissed a Grell and I liked it
The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
I kissed a Grell just to try it
I hope my consort don't mind it
It felt so wrong
It felt so right
Don't mean I'm in love tonight
I kissed a Grell and I liked it
I liked it


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And thus, I, Sussurus!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I kissed a Grell and I liked it
> The beak tastes like bloody meatsticks
> I kissed a Grell just to try it
> I hope my consort don't mind it



A Katy Peryton classic.   Awesome!  I'm certain the lich Dick Clark will be giving this catchy tune plenty of airtime on "Dungeon Bandstand" for centuries to come.

_(For the record though, this grell flosses twice a day, to keep that beaky aroma minty fresh.)_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As of this writing, P-Cat has crossed the 800XP threshold...and TarionzCousin is within spitting distance of doing likewise!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...and TarionzCousin is within spitting distance of doing likewise!



  Wha...?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

whew ...  seems a good place to thank gods the forum is back...


----------



## TarionzCousin

I went AD&D Monster Manual for this one:

*Katy Peryton*


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Ooh, the cute little <3 shades match her antlers!   Squee!


You know the best thing about these celebrity mashups?  The resulting pics really aren't much more ridiculous than the starting images.  

Heck, even the monster images are pretty weird to begin with.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Since I happen to have a pic I made earlier of Katie Peryton's hubby....  Context is I was using Russel Brand as the image of my egocentric sorcerer Relf Thanderghast and in his 1st fight he put an ogre to sleep - which he proceeded to go on about for the entire campaign - fun times.  I know it should be pictures, but I'm too lazy to change it btw.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] do you know exactly when you switched over to level 17? also, [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION] if you keep an eye out for me, the rewards will be unimaginable. now off to create a new list will all these Fiend folio monsters.

EDIT: I am deciding to be my usual lazy self and just link to [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION]'s list

btw did I use enough code?


----------



## HolyMan

Still says he's lvl 16 to me?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Dannyalcatraz is level 17, TarionzCousin is level 16 but can't be TOO far away from 17


----------



## HolyMan

Ok got it but I don't think he wants to hit lvl 17 And lose his flaming eye.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

probably, then I'll pester PCat and anyone else that gets close to 17 (and 16 for that matter) until they ban me!

(just kidding, please don't ban me, I'll be a nice person and I won't send more than one unless they ask me to clarify, I promise!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I flipped somewhere around 815-825 I think.


----------



## TarionzCousin

HolyMan said:


> Ok got it but I don't think he wants to hit lvl 17 And lose his flaming eye.



I'll keep a Flaming Eye out for the switch.

And isn't it about time for PirateCat to switch the level titles again anyway?


----------



## HolyMan

Probably, So I think that is why GM is asking about the XP totals he isn't so much worried about titles as he is how many XP to each LVL.

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

Today I got no [-]love[/-] XP, so here is a picture of Jack Black Pudding.






Yes, it's chocolate pudding. It doesn't look good black.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

owowowowOW!  MY EYES!

It may not look good black, but it don't look good in brown either!

(BTW, for what its worth, "Jack Black Pudding" scans perfectly with Ted Nugent's "Cat Scratched Fever.")

_Well I don't know where he come from 
But he sure did come 
Hope he ain't comin' for me 
And I don't know how he do it 
But he sure do it good 
He ain't doin' it to me 

Don't want no Jack Black Pudding 
Jack Black Pudding 

The first time that I saw one 
I was just ten years old 
It ate some kitty next door 
I went and see the Wizard and 
He gave me the cure 
I think I got me some more

Don't want no Jack Black Pudding 
Jack Black Pudding 

It's somethin dangerous 
They feel no pain 
They're just so st-st-strange 
You know you got it when you're going insane 
It makes a grown man cryin' cryin' 
When they destroy my shed 

I make the pudding burn with 
The bolt from my staff
They know they gettin' it from me 
They got nowhere to go 
When they sense the killin' man 
They know I do it for free

Don't want no Jack Black Pudding 
Jack Black Pudding  _


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I flipped somewhere around 815-825 I think.



Level 17 is NOT at 800 or 801 XP.

That is all. Move along; nothing to see here.


----------



## Camelot

Level 17 should be at exactly 830.


----------



## renau1g

So....c'mon [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]. It's the new year, enworld hit 100,000 members and got a new server, let's celebrate by getting some new titles


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Agreed.  Perhaps that will be the key to finally free me from this nasty Trilloch.


----------



## fba827

renau1g said:


> So....c'mon [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]. It's the new year, enworld hit 100,000 members and got a new server, let's celebrate by getting some new titles




You mean something like the level names here.... (about half-way down the link)
Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Name Level)

However, that doesn't have nearly enough levels AND you'd have to make a decision on which class level names to use....


----------



## Piratecat

fba827 said:


> You mean something like the level names here.... (about half-way down the link)
> Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Name Level)
> 
> However, that doesn't have nearly enough levels AND you'd have to make a decision on which class level names to use....



Great link. I'll use those next time I change things.

Sadly, though, no one has hit "Sharktopus" level yet.


----------



## RangerWickett

Piratecat said:


> Great link. I'll use those next time I change things.
> 
> Sadly, though, no one has hit "Sharktopus" level yet.




I hereby declare that there will be a sharktopus in one of the ZEITGEIST adventures, as soon as the PCs are high enough level that the beast will not simply wipe the floor with them. 

Possibly also a crocodile with wings and a great white with a jet pack; I can't be sure yet.


----------



## HolyMan

Darn my AP can't have any of that  as I am setting it in the desert. 

Wait a second maybe a landshark (not a bulette) I would love to describe that big yellowish fin slicing through the sand towards the group. 

Yes!! I got it.

The caravan continues to trudge through the barren desert. You long ago stop trying to keep the sand out of your boots and just keep putting one foot in front of the other, when suddenly a guardsman yells...

*"Sand-Shark!!"* and points towards a large yellow fin as it leaves a furrow in the ground and heads straight at all of you.

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

At 826XP, Piratecat is still an EoF&F.


_Yeah, I said it._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HolyMan said:


> Darn my AP can't have any of that  as I am setting it in the desert.
> 
> Wait a second maybe a landshark (not a bulette) I would love to describe that big yellowish fin slicing through the sand towards the group.
> 
> Yes!! I got it.
> 
> The caravan continues to trudge through the barren desert. You long ago stop trying to keep the sand out of your boots and just keep putting one foot in front of the other, when suddenly a guardsman yells...
> 
> *"Sand-Shark!!"* and points towards a large yellow fin as it leaves a furrow in the ground and heads straight at all of you.
> 
> HM




What about the aerial scourge of the desert...the venomous, statue-crapping *Scorpigeon*?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Uh... "Candy-Gram!"


----------



## HolyMan

Wait is the shark delivery candy or is the guy suppose to be candy? I'm confused.

Thanks for the XP Camelot if you get some stats together for a Sand Shark let me know. 

HM


----------



## Camelot

HolyMan said:


> Wait is the shark delivery candy or is the guy suppose to be candy? I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks for the XP Camelot if you get some stats together for a Sand Shark let me know.
> 
> HM




I was actually just looking through the Dark Sun Creature Catalog yesterday when I found that they beat us to it.  On pages 124-125, they suggest taking regular D&D monsters and converting them to be Dark Sun compatible.  Their first example is taking the shark from MM2 and making it burrow instead of swim, and good against non-burrowing creatures instead of non-swimming creatures.  Otherwise it's the same as the MM2 shark.  But still a literal land shark.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For those doing the math, at 831XP, Piratecat is still an EoF&F.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For those doing the math, at 831XP, Piratecat is still an EoF&F.



*832 = Sharktopus!*






So I guess it's time for a new icon. Hmmm...


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm....maybe they can remake a certain Bond Film...Sharktopussy...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With absolutely no apologies to Prince:

_I just can't believe all the things people say -- Sharktopussy
Am I cephalopod? Or a fish today? -- Sharktopussy
Do I believe in god? do I believe in me? -- Sharktopussy
Sharktopussy Sharktopussy
I can't understand human curiosity -- Sharktopussy
Can I feed on you? was I what you wanted me to be? -- Sharktopussy
I ate your thigh- did your daddy cry? -- Sharktopussy
 Sharktopussy Sharktopussy_


----------



## Piratecat

17 was previously sussurus. I wanted my iconic crappy syfy monster, though, so I swapped 'em. 

Glee.


----------



## HolyMan

Does this mean you all caught up to weem? That seems... 













HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nahhh, still hundreds of points separate us from weemdom.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

!Ho Carp

Won I ma Nilbog


----------



## TarionzCousin

Piratecat said:


> 17 was previously sussurus. I wanted my iconic crappy syfy monster, though, so I swapped 'em.
> 
> Glee.



It's stuff like this that make this site super more extra funner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really holding back on being clever, funny, and informative 'cause I didn't like sussuruss. Now I can let myself go and finally kick ass!


----------



## Camelot

I've searched for what a sussuruss is, but the best I can find is susurrus, which is another term for whispering or murmuring.  Hows about one o' you people with your fancy picture skills dig up a scan o' this mis-teer-ee-uss sussuruss, please and thank-ee?


----------



## Orius

Hey [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION], I just thought up a new celebrity monster you forgot.

Presenting *Kevin Zorbo*:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

YEAH, baby YEAH!

You magnificent XP grasping bastard- I can't give you any right now!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Camelot said:


> I've searched for what a sussuruss is, but the best I can find is susurrus, which is another term for whispering or murmuring.  Hows about one o' you people with your fancy picture skills dig up a scan o' this mis-teer-ee-uss sussuruss, please and thank-ee?



I didn't copy the complete text, but you get the gist. It has a holey exoskeleton and the wind blows through it to make a weird "dronesong." But on the flip side, its special attack is a "Hug." Awww.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Here's bit more updated pic:






At least in 3e, it's like a disco ball-- but one with an extra-special hatred of undead, and lacking the moves of John Travolta.  Sadly.


----------



## jonesy

the_orc_within said:


> Here's bit more updated pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in 3e, it's like a disco ball-- but one with an extra-special hatred of undead, and lacking the moves of John Travolta.  Sadly.




Wow. I really really prefer the honeycomb version to that oddity.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> Here's bit more updated pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in 3e, it's like a disco ball-- but one with an extra-special hatred of undead, and lacking the moves of John Travolta.  Sadly.




Well you can tell by the way I use my walk,
I'm a Sussurus, no time to talk.
Howlin' loud and shinin' bright, I'm huntin' down
the undead blight
And now its alright, its OK
And you can look the other way
Y'all can try to understand
the Sussurus vibe within the land

Whether you're a reaper or a crypt keeper
you're not really alive, really alive
all the curses breakin', the undead really quakin'
they're not really alive, really alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, really alive, really alive, 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, REALLY ALIIIIIIVE!







(you WILL thank me later)


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a Sussurus, no time to talk.
> Howlin' loud and shinin' bright, I'm huntin' down
> the undead blight
> And now its alright, its OK
> And you can look the other way
> Y'all can try to understand
> the Sussurus vibe within the land
> 
> Whether you're a reaper or a crypt keeper
> you're not really alive, really alive
> all the curses breakin', the undead really quakin'
> they're not really alive, really alive
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, really alive, really alive,
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, REALLY ALIIIIIIVE!
> 
> (you WILL thank me later)




I lol'd.

I could not XP you though, sorry - I gotta spread it 'round some mo


----------



## Camelot

the_orc_within said:


> Here's bit more updated pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in 3e, it's like a disco ball-- but one with an extra-special hatred of undead, and lacking the moves of John Travolta. Sadly.




Ah, yes, that's in 4e, but they call it a nerra.  It focuses more on the mirror aspect of the creature than the weird holes in it, and I don't think it mentions any sound.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Comments
> 
> HolyMan:
> No I will not.
> 
> darjr:
> weem xp for you!
> 
> Gulla:
> And with that on my brain the only cure is manah-manah...
> 
> Piratecat:
> You're making my brain hurt. Auggh earworm AUGGH
> 
> the_orc_within:
> Gah! Curse you and your lyric-twisting ways! :shakes foot: :taps toe:




With that post, I apparently crossed a line or 2...including, for those doing the math, 901XP.  And still, Sharktopus am I.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

990 will be your next level up


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Good- that gives me time to come up with something for the frickin' "Blindheim".


----------



## jonesy

When did weem become level 19? I totally missed it. He has 1181 exp. Golden Retriever.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5392562-post306.html


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] did you notice?

I do suspect it is 1180, it would make sense.

that is how it is going in my chart unless it is shown to be otherwise by weem


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AHA!

"Golden Retriever", Eh?

How about...

...um...

I got nuttin'.

_*throws weem a tennis ball*_


----------



## Piratecat

Clearly, Morrus likes dogs.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got nuttin'.



Well, we already did it last level:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5368972-post168.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Well, we already did it last level:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5368972-post168.html




I remember...and I had nothing back then either, as I recall.


----------



## Plane Sailing

TarionzCousin said:


> I didn't copy the complete text, but you get the gist. It has a holey exoskeleton and the wind blows through it to make a weird "dronesong." But on the flip side, its special attack is a "Hug." Awww.




It was introduced in a great adventure in an early White Dwarf. Imagine a vast tomb, throughout which the strange whispering of the sussurus can be heard. Found caged in the middle of the crypt is this strange creature. Quick, kill it! Although caged it looks like xp on legs a vile entity!

Dead, it's whispering dronesong stops. And hundreds and hundreds of skeletons wake up...

(The dronesong put low level undead to sleep, so they appeared just plain old dead to all tests. When it stops, they wake up)


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a Sussurus, no time to talk.
> Howlin' loud and shinin' bright, I'm huntin' down
> the undead blight
> And now its alright, its OK
> And you can look the other way
> Y'all can try to understand
> the Sussurus vibe within the land
> 
> Whether you're a reaper or a crypt keeper
> you're not really alive, really alive
> all the curses breakin', the undead really quakin'
> they're not really alive, really alive
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, really alive, really alive,
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, REALLY ALIIIIIIVE!




I too laughed, and I too must wait to give you XP.  It seems I've run out trying to help the Gygax catch the weem...


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well you can tell by the way I use my walk,
> I'm a Sussurus, no time to talk.


----------



## HolyMan

Help! 

He just made it scarier 

Hm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


>




John Travolta WISHES he was that cool!

(For some reason, I'm actually hearing_ Sussurus Night Fever's_ most famous song cycling through my head every time I visit this thread.  I'm so confused!)


----------



## HolyMan

*And this will not help that...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m9ZP_tTtLc]YouTube - Night Fever dance_Saturday Night Fever[/ame]


HM


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

The most disturbing thing about that image?

It looks like _it was meant to be_.
.


----------



## TarionzCousin

the_orc_within said:


> The most disturbing thing about that image?
> 
> It looks like _it was meant to be_.
> .



It was. I always do what the little voices tell me to do.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> The most disturbing thing about that image?
> 
> It looks like it was meant to be.



Except for one thing...its not wearing "flares."


(a.k.a. Bell Bottoms)


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Except for one thing...its not wearing "flares."



You see, that's just what Travolta looks like _nekkid_.  No white leisure suit.  No bells.  No nothing.

Underneath it all, he is _*disco incarnate*_.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

TarionzCousin said:


> It was. I always do what the little voices tell me to do.



That is a wise policy.
.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> You see, that's just what Travolta looks like _nekkid_.  No white leisure suit.  No bells.  No nothing.
> 
> Underneath it all, he is _*disco incarnate*_.




Soooo...you're saying that's John Travolta_ in flagrante de disco._

(I'm also thinking of a rude question about disco balls.)


----------



## weem

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] did you notice?
> 
> I do suspect it is 1180, it would make sense.
> 
> that is how it is going in my chart unless it is shown to be otherwise by weem




I didn't notice until you mentioned it here. Not sure exactly when it switched but it was within the last XP comment or two.


Edit: Yea 1180 is probably pretty accurate


----------



## HolyMan

Whoa LVL 19 - Do we cap out at 20th I wonder.

No more XP to weem till Gary (Col Paldoh) hits LVL 20

Sorry weem no offense and all.

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bah!  What has Col. Playdough done for ENWorld lately?


----------



## Camelot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bah! What has Col. Playdough done for ENWorld lately?










...


----------



## TarionzCousin

Plane Sailing said:


> (The dronesong put low level undead to sleep, so they appeared just plain old dead to all tests. When it stops, they wake up)



I once ran players through a guardian tomb wherein there were about a dozen sarcophagi in the first room. It wasn't easy, but they pried off the heavy stone lids and saw a dozen armed and armored skeletons lying there... unmoving... seemingly ordinary and/or dead.

... so they took off the skeletons' armor, stole all of their weapons, and sawed off the heads. Later, when they finally got the double doors open, all the skeletons jumped up, tried to find their heads, tried to draw their swords, and stumbled around the room. They still put up a fight, but it was much easier than it would have been.

Why, yes. They were first level PC's. How did you know that?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Ah, D&D!  Where desecration of the dead is not a repellent psychological disorder, but simply "good tactics"!


----------



## darjr

the_orc_within said:


> Ah, D&D!  Where desecration of the dead is not a repellent psychological disorder, but simply "good tactics"!




And good clean fun!


----------



## jonesy

the_orc_within said:


> Ah, D&D!  Where desecration of the dead is not a repellent psychological disorder, but simply "good tactics"!



I thought the desecration already happened the moment someone decided turn them into the undead.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I thought the desecration already happened the moment someone decided turn them into the undead.




Not if it was accidental or voluntary.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

jonesy said:


> I thought the desecration already happened the moment someone decided turn them into the undead.





Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not if it was accidental or voluntary.



Or done for love.

Or "love".


----------



## Scott DeWar

to counter the image seen in in post 168, i present this idea to possibly be used:

Death slaad! less scary then that golden retriever.


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> ...Death slaad! less scary then that golden retriever.




I'd prefer Labradoodle - but only because it's fun to say...


----------



## Scott DeWar

that labrador better not be doodling on the carpet!

Scott-did I write that out loud?-DeWar


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

El Mahdi said:


> I'd prefer Labradoodle - but only because it's fun to say...



But beware the Lamiadoodle!


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> But beware the Lamiadoodle!




Heh, heh...now I've got a picture of a centaur like woman with a poodle body!

Where's Weem and his photo-shopping when you need him...


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> Heh, heh...now I've got a picture of a centaur like woman with a poodle body!
> 
> Where's Weem and his photo-shopping when you need him...




[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]: your presence has been summoned by the great and powerful wizard, El Mahdi!


----------



## weem

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]: your presence has been summoned by the great and powerful wizard, El Mahdi!




Sorry, was working on an image of gygax being power-leveled in world of warcraft...

...a Lamiadoodle huh? Surely someone (else) here can make that, no?

Perhaps [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION] or [MENTION=8863]Orius[/MENTION] for example?


----------



## TarionzCousin

People, we need more ENWorlders to learn to use Photoshop! Look at all the XP weem has. It's not because he's smarterer, more cleverer, or less dumber than the rest of us (that's pure coincidence). It's because he knows how to digitally alter images. 

Learn Photoshop today and you may very well be ENWorld's next *Golden Retriever*!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

TarionzCousin, I like your avatar, I think i will go make that myself


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

[SBLOCK=Poodletaur]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [SBLOCK=Poodletaur]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SBLOCK]




Ack!

(Besides, shouldn't that be part malamute instead?  Palamute?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> People, we need more ENWorlders to learn to use Photoshop! Look at all the XP weem has. It's not because he's smarterer, more cleverer, or less dumber than the rest of us (that's pure coincidence). It's because he knows how to digitally alter images.
> 
> Learn Photoshop today and you may very well be ENWorld's next *Golden Retriever*!




I know HOW to use Photoshop and other graphics programs...I just don't own any right now that run on my new iMac.


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> People, we need more ENWorlders to learn to use Photoshop! Look at all the XP weem has. It's not because he's smarterer, more cleverer, or less dumber than the rest of us (that's pure coincidence). It's because he knows how to digitally alter images.
> 
> Learn Photoshop today and you may very well be ENWorld's next *Golden Retriever*!




how is this for a start? .. .. ..the second foto is my real self, as those who know me will attest to.


----------



## weem

TarionzCousin said:


> People, we need more ENWorlders to learn to use Photoshop! Look at all the XP weem has. It's not because he's smarterer, more cleverer, or less dumber than the rest of us (that's pure coincidence). It's because he knows how to digitally alter images.
> 
> Learn Photoshop today and you may very well be ENWorld's next *Golden Retriever*!




Oh come on, I have contributed more posts than just images that have earned me a number of XP comments...

...yea ok, it's *mostly* images, but what else am I supposed to do at work?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Oh come on, I have contributed more posts than just images that have earned me a number of XP comments...




Hey, everybody: weem's Photoshop must have a bug, 'cause all I see is letters!  And it even looks like they formed a sentence!  WHAT ARE THE ODDS?


----------



## renau1g

Scott DeWar said:


> how is this for a start? .. .. ..the second foto is my real self, as those who know me will attest to.




It's obviously not you, after all, there's a halo above your head...


----------



## Orius

Photoshop?  I did that Kevin Zorbo pic in Paint.  

It still got me my biggest XP haul from one post though, I'm at Flail Snail now!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I admit, mine was paint too, though the halo is real.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Lesser Elemental Knight!

KING ME BABY!

WOOOOOOOOT.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I still see you as a giant two headed troll.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A giant two-headed troll who drinks too much often has quadruple vision...

And if he's using magic or psionics to look through the eyes of another drunk giant two-headed troll...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove




----------



## Scott DeWar

if a giant two headed troll wearing glases get drunk and loses his glases (visual and not the drinking kind) then would the normally double double vision then double doubled? 16 imiges?


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A giant two-headed troll who drinks too much often has quadruple vision...
> 
> And if he's using magic or psionics to look through the eyes of another drunk giant two-headed troll...




...they both fall down!


----------



## surfarcher

Well I see folks have been keeping up the good work on XP research while I was away for a month.

Too much new on here to read   Any notable advances [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] ?

(Time to spread!)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

well, weem got to level 19, which is Golden Retriever, I'm not sure if you were around for the name switch, I advanced to level 9, and we found Gary Gygaxes account (col_pallodah I think there's a thread in general) otherwise not much has been happening xp wise.


----------



## surfarcher

Yeah I was around for the name switch and giggled at Golden Retriever  

I missed you hitting L9 tho and the Gygax thing... Pretty cool stuff.

Thanks for the highlight version of the updates!

(Now gotta try to catch up to you  )


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am guessing that lv 19, the retrievernator , is 1200 xp. 

by the way, i am on the page now that shows the top xp holders! Wahoo!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it's 1180, or 1181, or 1179, or 1172 at the very lowest it could possibly be, but it is most likely 1180


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've stalled out...PirateCat is on my tail & weem is getting away.

Its hard out here for a non-pimp.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've stalled out...PirateCat is on my tail & weem is getting away.
> 
> Its hard out here for a non-pimp.



We're in the lull between the Holidays and Spring. People spent nearly all of their XP for Hannukah and Xmas, so they don't have any extra to give for a few months.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And Valentines Day, of course- can't forget that one!

But given the reactive way I earn my XP- helping others with problems or being funny based on prior comments- another problem has been a dearth of inspiration.  Heck, even when I START something (see "Justin Bieberlith", above), I make as much XP for the better photoshoppers out there.

(TarionzCousin and weem, for instance.)

...you may now play on The Tiny Violin of Sympathy.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...you may now play on The Tiny Violin of Sympathy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

where do you guys find these smilies?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Awwwww- you guys almost make this crocodile shed real tears!







Almost!


_**RAWR**_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I think they get them at CM


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I've stalled out...PirateCat is on my tail & weem is getting away.




I fasted 5 days without XP!  

Thus making my goal of 2:1 post:XP ratio awfully hard.  In fact, I shouldn't even be posting now. Drat.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For me, it was about the same.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

either two or six more xp to level 10, we shall soon see, hopefully non-supporters can give me two xp soon, and then 1 xp/day until I hit 10 and then we can nail it, this is the purpose of this thread, after all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

soorry, I msut give out blah blah blah.


----------



## El Mahdi

GandalfMithrandir said:


> request for help:
> 
> hello fellow EN worlders, as you may know, I am doing an XP Project to figure out everything there is to know about xp.
> 
> now, here is where you come in, as you can see, there are xp levels that I do not know exactly what they are, some of you are around these levels, so if you happen to remember what amount of XP (within 5) was when you flipped over, I will give you an experience point*.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> *only valid for levels 4, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 16






GandalfMithrandir said:


> 1 Kobold 0
> 2 Goblin 10
> 3 Hobgoblin 23
> 4 Orc 37-39
> 5 Gnoll 55
> 6 Bugbear 75
> 7 Owlbear 100
> 8 Githyanki 135
> 9 Harpy 165
> 10 Troll 202-206
> 11 Vampire 260-264
> 12 Umber Hulk 319-338
> 13 Vrock 384-394
> 14 Mind Flayer 470
> 15 Lesser Angel 570
> 16 Earth Elemental 619-690
> 17 Death Knight 832
> 18 Gibbering Mouther 990
> 19 Golden Retriever 1180
> 
> 
> What else we know:
> 
> Mods can give out double digit xp if they want, and max xp/day is 10 comments, xp spreading is 29 30.
> 
> EDIT: Magic number is 29, and level 18 was Golden Retriever for a bit, then it switched back so I put it in parentheses, it is Gibbering mouther now.
> 
> Another EDIT:: This is the table for how many lights you have:
> So the lights would be:
> 
> Dark Bars:
> 1=1-100
> 2=101-200
> 3=201-300
> 4=301-400
> 5=401-500
> 
> 5 Dark and X Light bars:
> 6=501-700
> 7=701-900
> 8=901-
> 
> For example, someone with 702 XP would have 5 dark bars and 2 light ones, or someone with 1030 XP would have five dark and three light




Don't know how much this is actually being updated anymore, but it's definitely off since PCats last modification.

According to the original chart, Level 14 is at 470...but I'm currently at 479 and still level 13 (and the names have obviously changed...though we all already knew that).  I don't know if there's another post in this thread where this has been updated (though I did try flipping through to see if I'd missed it, but didn't find anything).

Anyways, so additional info: as a Silver Account (though I don't think it matters other than how many XP are given at a shot - which by the way is 5) I can give XP to 10 people in a 24 hour period (as above), but have to spread XP around to 30 different people before giving XP to someone again (not 29).


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Well, the with the splits I have been trying to keep them updated, and I got my base splits from somewhere else in this thread so I will look into level 14.

and I will put "about 30" for the xp needed to be given out, I actually think it might be 30+1d10 but I'm not sure. so anyway, yeah, I've been working on it, do you know when you xp'd me if I was a troll then?

EDIT: you know what? I bet that level 14 comes at 480, it would make sense, since I need to spread xp, could someone please rep him for me?

Another edit: included a link to the updated chart with the new names and such, keep in mind that new chart does not have the amount of XP required to get to a level.
Thanks!
GM


----------



## El Mahdi

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Well, the with the splits I have been trying to keep them updated, and I got my base splits from somewhere else in this thread so I will look into level 14.
> 
> and I will put "about 30" for the xp needed to be given out, I actually think it might be 30+1d10 but I'm not sure. so anyway, yeah, I've been working on it, do you know when you xp'd me if I was a troll then?
> 
> EDIT: you know what? I bet that level 14 comes at 480, it would make sense, since I need to spread xp, could someone please rep him for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> GM




30+1D10!  You know, I wouldn't put that past PCat to not do.  LOL!  That makes it interesting!

I was only saying it was 30 though, because I was keeping track of how many I gave out so I'd know when I could PosRep Gary Gygax again.  I didn't count the XP I gave him, and it took exactly 30 before I could PosRep him again (again, not counting the XP for him).  But, I'm keeping track again, so I'll let you know if it's the same amount (or if it changes).

And, Yes...you were already a Troll when I XP'd you.  I saw your post saying you needed 2 or 6 and asking for non-supporters to XP you, so I held off.  Then somebody with a Copper account hit you up for 3, and that flipped you over to Troll.  Then I PosRep'd you.  So you probably only needed 2 (like you said).


----------



## Scott DeWar

level 14 at 480. i just reped him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

and you are level 14 now as predicted, and thank you for the knowledge, it will be much appreciated!


----------



## El Mahdi




----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> where do you guys find these smilies?



I get most of mine from the Grandma-unfriendly version of ENWorld: circvsmaximvs.com.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I like the anti spam questions/word


----------



## weem

I dunno, I like this one...


----------



## Scott DeWar

is there a 'kilroy was here' too?

[aside] I tried to regester on CM, but never got the E mail I was supposed to receive.[/aside]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

neither did I but I can still post, Scott, do you want in my lvl 10 dark fantasy PbP I am thinking about over there? (If its current status (1 player maybe) stays the same I will just go for it here)

EDIT: scratch that, I can't post in the general forums, but I can post in gaming and meta except news, and I am wondering if this email is going to come.


----------



## Scott DeWar

lv 10 dark fantasy, eh. Let me take a gander at it. .. .. .. ..


----------



## MerricB

I'm currently at 663 XP, so I can't be that far away from next level. Surely?

Umbran has hit level 16 with 693 XP...

Cheers!


----------



## Scott DeWar

level 11 is 261. nedjer has 260 and is till a  2 headed troll. I am now at 261 and a qullan.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Awesome, Scott, I will update that, and MerricB, i will put that up too, Umbran was level 16 when he was at 690 xp a while ago so you shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## MerricB

Ooh- I'm on exactly 666 XP... 

Cheers!


----------



## renau1g

Took care of that for you


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

MerricB you are now officially one of my guinea pigs and I will be watching your xp levels like a hawk.

a reminder about my fancy list of the levels and amount needed and such, now with the updated levels!


----------



## MerricB

670 XP, and I'm level 16.  "Eye of Fear and Flame".

Cheers!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Thank you!


----------



## TarionzCousin

MerricB said:


> 670 XP, and I'm level 16.  "Eye of Fear and Flame".



That was a great level. Chicks dig Eyes of Fear and Flame.


----------



## MerricB

Sharktopus? Is that even a D&D creature?

Cheers!


----------



## El Mahdi

I think level 20 is _Leviathan Labradoodle_...


----------



## MerricB

If level 30 is Waldorf, I'm out of here!

(see Dragon Magazine #137, #149, #173, #177, and "The Adventure Begins")

Cheers!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm pretty sure sharktopus is one of PCats creations


----------



## HolyMan

An odd thing has happened. And I wish I would have looked sooner.

I hit 167 xp a couple days ago and could have sworn I was still a Gorilla Bear there for a while. I remember looking at it when I was joking around with everyone about being Flail Snails.

Now I come on tonight and I am a Flail Snail but got no XP recently.

GM is there a delay between receiving XP and the system changing your status?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I don't think so, maybe [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] our helpful tech mod will be willing to help, assuming PCats ninjas won't come after him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

I just want to see my favorite DnD monster of all time included.  I forget the adventure, though I know it was an official Wizard of the Coast one, but it featured the deadly Calzone Golem!


----------



## renau1g

I remember that adventure Aldern! I ran my party through it. IIRC there was an imp as well in it? 

Something's Cooking is the module.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/Cooking.pdf


----------



## darjr

I do not wish to invoke the threat of Angry Ninja's.

And yes, the cache can do that delay.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'm pretty sure sharktopus is one of PCats creations




Unfortunately, no it isn't.

For some inexplicable reason, I now have an urge to name a PC Kosmo Sharktopusopolis


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> I remember that adventure Aldern! I ran my party through it. IIRC there was an imp as well in it?
> 
> Something's Cooking is the module.
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/Cooking.pdf




I've already run that adventure in LEW. Nice and quick one.


----------



## renau1g

Maybe I can convert it for the Chef's Request game... seems appropriate


----------



## surfarcher

Been doing a little experiment of my own.

If a regualr free member spreads to the max each day he can XP the same person again after three days... I think LOL   I should be able to hit the folks above again on Monday local TZ (it's Friday here).

Hhhmmm... What's the XP threshold for L9?  I'm 161 ATM... Need to know when to watch it tick over.

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] I remember that movie! So bad! I really enjoyed it


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we locked down most of the levels by now, level 4 continues to be an issue to the point of considering making a second account (I can give people 2 xp that way and XP myself!) to check it with

and then 12 and 13 are still up in the air, but I'll get there at some point, I give someone until saturday to tell me not to* before I make my new account.

*as in tell me what level 4 is at XP wise, I might make the new account anyway, just because of the aforementioned reasons, and Gygax would be getting much of the xp as well.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

surfarcher said:


> Hhhmmm... What's the XP threshold for L9? I'm 161 ATM... Need to know when to watch it tick over.




I thought it was 165.  I hope to know soon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

surf archer is at 163 at this time.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

It is, in fact, 165


----------



## surfarcher

Thanks folks... 

Yes I'm at 163 now and I'll watch it tick over then verify it went as we expected.  

Hopefully only free members will XP me so that I only pick up single XPs.

I'll keep a careful watch.  Now back to spreading so I can verify it is in fact 3 days of max spreading


----------



## surfarcher

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] oh you evil git    Pushing me over to 171 is just not funny at all.

Oh well maybe it is looolllll!!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Darjr has been known for such antics, a la just as I was about to nail lvl 4, he gives me 30 xp and sends me straight to level 5, and I will assume that silence is the go ahead for account number two, I'll be a bit then set it up and post here, at max 30 xp from everyone, then single xps until I click over NO DISINTEGRATIONS


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Hey all, bad grade in math so I'm grounded til it gets up, don't know when hopefully soon, until then good luck!

GM


----------



## surfarcher

Ah I remember those days!  Well you better get your maths sorted out buddy!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

might not do the double account thing anyway, mods might not like it.

And the grade is one test score, so as soon as that goes up I get freed from gounding

Goodbye for at least two days

GM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, bad grade in math so I'm grounded til it gets up, don't know when hopefully soon, until then good luck!
> 
> GM




Hope you get it up soon!


----------



## surfarcher

That's what she said...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_SOME_one has a dirty mind!

(besides me)


----------



## darjr

Good luck Gandalf.


----------



## surfarcher

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _SOME_one has a dirty mind!
> 
> (besides me)




I'm _sure_ I don't know _what_ you are talking about...


_...snigger..._​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

surfarcher said:


> I'm _sure_ I don't know _what_ you are talking about...
> 
> 
> _...snigger..._​




That's what she said...


----------



## surfarcher

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That's what she said...




Why you filthy minded litte!...


----------



## Scott DeWar

we ar counting on ou to get  your math grades back to where they should be soon.

get it ? math .. .. ..counting? .. .. .. *crickets chirp*

scott-never-mind- dewar


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

got it back up! double account should be resolved soon whether it is to be created or not.


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> got it back up! double account should be resolved soon whether it is to be created or not.



Ah, youth. So quick to get it up again.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Four hours from now, he'll be calling a health professional.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Off topic!  What makes you guys think you can take this thread off topic?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*harumpf harumpf*_

Apologies.

I looked into my crystal ball, and it told me a Boston-based moderator will change level titles again in the future...

Given the weather we've seen lately, I'm going to guess they'll be cold/winter related.  Winter Wolves, Remorhazes, Frost Giants, Ice Devils, Yeti, Ice Mephits, elementals.  Snow Golems...

weem, prepare to be a Huge Ancient White Dragon.

(Personally, I'd enjoy being a Celestial Cryo-Learnean Dire War Wooly Mammoth.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

ummmm , .. .. .. ... A what?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't tell me you've NEVER heard of a Celestial Cryo-Learnean Dire War Wooly Mammoth. They're common as coppers!

They spew cones of cold from their trunks (which if cut off, grow back 2 for 1).


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

do you know what's good? I know what level 20 was going to be before the most recent switch, as PCat said he replace Marut with something better, so we actually know that one, and Huge White Dragon would be an awesome level title.

Weem should be approaching level 20 soon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Any clue as to how long I'm supposed to be a Sharktopus...or how long weem will be whatever he is?


----------



## HolyMan

Well given that we have gotten Gary from like lvl 3 to lvl 14 in one month.

I would say your wait won't be tooooooooooo long. 

EDIT: Wow check out the XP now at this post


HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Any clue as to how long I'm supposed to be a Sharktopus...or how long weem will be whatever he is?



Yes. Send a SASE-mail to Piratecat with your name, email address, and favorite color for a special Sharktopus™ Fan Club exclusive treat!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and a check for ten bucks.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

the following poster is in fact me


----------



## thexptestingaccount

hey everyone, I am GandalfMithrandir even though I may not look like it. 

Now: we are looking to nail level 4, this means that we will need to give xp to me slowly when we get there, because we know that it will be between 37 and 39 so no supporter xp after I hit level 3 please and thank you for your cooperation!

GM/txpta


----------



## thexptestingaccount

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Any clue as to how long I'm supposed to be a Sharktopus...or how long weem will be whatever he is?




you will be a sharktopus until 990 xp and no clue how long weem will be level 19 but he should switch soon.


----------



## renau1g

You are very knowledgeable about xp levels oh new member, welcome to our humble site...


----------



## renau1g

Gary's up to 15 now


----------



## HolyMan

Wow 3rd -15th in a month not bad...

And hello thexptestingaccount I would give you XP but it seems I am over my 24 hour limit shall I pencil you in for +5 XP tomorrow?? 

HM


----------



## Umbran

Folks, 

If you want to engage in idle chitchat, that's what the OT forum is for.  Repeatedly bumping this actually makes it harder for us to notice when folks have a real question that needs answering.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

that would probably be the best thing for this thread

also

OMG mods don't have to spread xp! not mad just putting it out there as my most recent revelation


----------



## thexptestingaccount

new avatar, words are kind of small though...

On an aside, I'm not sure but I think ability to give out active xp is 5 posts, because I tried to give some earlier, being level 2 at that point, and it didn't work, wheras I have seen people that are level 1 give active xp

Another EDIT: now the words are a little easier to read, and thank you, everyone for your xp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Currently, I iz a Sharktopus on ice.

Not only are we just now digging out from winter weather I haven't seen the likes of in TX since 1983, but...I'm still a Sharktopus despite being at 993XP.

Either the chart is off or there is some kind of lag in the server.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

wierd, I think the chart is off, weem gave that info so it will be close ish, so if you could keep a close eye out that would be good, it might be 995 or something, in any case, it should be pre 1k.


----------



## Scott DeWar

DA, I cannot give to you quiet yet. sorry.


----------



## thexptestingaccount

I have now posted 5 times so we will see if my xp is active

EDIT: nope, not yet, I'll keep track, see if it's 10 posts or something like that.


----------



## renau1g




----------



## Dannyalcatraz

994, and something's fishy.

_*sniff*  *sniff*_

Oh- it's me, still!


----------



## HolyMan

Need a little Help GM 

I am looking at the Most XP list and it doesn't seem to match what I found for LVL 12's

Could you post an updated XP needed for each lvl list and then put it in your signature or something. Trying to find it on this thread is tough.

HM


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


>




What are you talking about, we are still on the original thread direction. It was all about XP and we post here just to have more XP. Same line of discussion. Don't stop to the content of the post, you also need the goal of the post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

level 12 nis between 311 and 324. that is the gap betwe is and is not for 11/12.

edit; saw this out there. should help narrow it down:
12 Umber Hulk 319-338


----------



## HolyMan

That's why I'm not sure because GM said [MENTION=42169]Relique du Madde[/MENTION] was lvl 12 but he has 380 XP 

Hence my confusion.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

RdM was is level 12, and I'm pretty sure he agrees as well, he is at 380 xp which checks out with the list, he should be 4 away from his next level up or so (384-391) so he will soon be level 13, the levels that have more than one number are ones we are not sure of and those are the ranges that they could be in.


----------



## HolyMan

So he and [MENTION=54846]Rechan[/MENTION] should be put on the watch list to see when they cross over.

And you skipped from lvl 4 to lvl 12 are you saying you know all the correct lvl XP in between? Pretty impressive in the short time this has been going on.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm level 10 and the splits have matched up very well so far, yes

link to the post that has everything I know on xp is not in my sig, If it's not on that list, I don't know it.

And people have been very generous with the xp button, for which I thank you.

EDIT: history note on this thread: started on June 30 2010, I first posted August 23.

Also looking back on this, as Cor_ Malek has said based on a suggestion from fba827 it seems to be the 4e progression divided by 100, this was all on page 2:



> 1 Kobold 0
> 2 Goblin 10
> 3 Hobgoblin 23
> 4 Orc 37-39 (37.7 by 4e, so still either 37 or 38)
> 5 Gnoll 54-57 (55 by 4e)
> 6 Bugbear 77 (75 by 4e, but I'm quite positive it's 77 here)
> 7 Owlbear 94-100 (100 by 4e)
> 8 Githyanki 128-132 (130 by 4e)
> 9 Harpy 165
> 10 Troll 202-206 (205 by 4e)
> 11 Vampire 260-264 (260 by 4e)
> 12 Umber Hulk 319-338 (320 by 4e)
> 13 Vrock 384-394 (390 by 4e)
> 14 Mind Flayer 470 (470 by 4e)
> 15+ - weem (570 by 4e)
> 17 Death Knight




which makes a lot of sense, and also a part of our knowledge growing is that people have been helpful and told us when they switched over a level and noticed what the split was.


----------



## TarionzCousin

The level title for Level 17 has changed to "Brain in a Jar." Probably due to this picture I made of PirateCat.


----------



## Piratecat

TarionzCousin said:


> The level title for Level 17 has changed to "Brain in a Jar." Probably due to this picture I made of PirateCat.



Probably? Ha! Definitively!

I can only legitimately xp you once for that, so I figured this was the best way to honor my new fishbowl-ish home.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

got it


----------



## renau1g

I wish I was a Mind Flayer  






So much cooler than a Grell


----------



## Piratecat

I'm sorry, renau1g, I can not possibly hear you over the noise of your wrongness. Have you seen the picture of the grell from the 1e Fiend Folio? Totally scary!

But if you're really unhappy with your xp title, tell me and I can fix it.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Piratecat said:


> Probably? Ha! Definitively!
> 
> I can only legitimately xp you once for that, so I figured this was the best way to honor my new fishbowl-ish home.



Cool. I'm glad you like it.



renau1g said:


> I wish I was a Mind Flayer
> 
> So much cooler than a Grell



Good little Grells who eat all their vegetabrains grow up to be big, creepy Mind Flayers.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

since PCat is around, did you happen to change level 12s amount of xp needed or was it bad information from users previous?

GM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait, I'm about 4 xp from levelling?  SOMEONE GIVE ME SOME XP SO WE CAN GET A SOLID NUMBER !!


----------



## Piratecat

GandalfMithrandir said:


> since PCat is around, did you happen to change level 12s amount of xp needed or was it bad information from users previous?
> 
> GM



Only thing I changed was "Sharktopus."


----------



## Sharktopus

Piratecat said:


> Only thing I changed was "Sharktopus."



Awwww. . .

Poop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*ahem*_

Fell in love with a Grell
fell in love once and almost completely 
It's in love with the world 
but sometimes these feedings 
can be so misleading
It turns and says "are you alright?" 
I said "I must be fine cause my heart's still beating" 
It says "come and see me in the Underdark, blgvtz says it's fine it don't consider it cheating" 

Red blood from a gnoll
Ate a troll for the flavor 
No eyes that I'm perceiving
can't keep away from the Grell
these two sides of my brain 
need to have a meeting 
can't think of anything to do 
my left brain knows that 
Its love is feeding 
It's just looking for something new 
and I said it once before 
but it bears repeating


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Piratecat said:


> Probably? Ha! Definitively!
> 
> I can only legitimately xp you once for that, so I figured this was the best way to honor my new fishbowl-ish home.




The Cat in the Vat strikes Back!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*groan!* cat in the vat.

hey [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION], are you also known as Rusty halo from Cvrcvs Maximvs? If not, do you know if RH is here on EN world, and who it is?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Unfortunately for all you XP trackers, I stepped away from the machine, and got an XPlanche...I'm now at 1000XP, and a Blindheim.


----------



## HolyMan

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Unfortunately for all you XP trackers, I stepped away from the machine, and got an XPlanche...I'm now at 1000XP, and a Blindheim.




Did I do thhhat?!? 

HM


----------



## renau1g

Piratecat said:


> I'm sorry, renau1g, I can not possibly hear you over the noise of your wrongness. Have you seen the picture of the grell from the 1e Fiend Folio? Totally scary!
> 
> But if you're really unhappy with your xp title, tell me and I can fix it.




As long as I'm not this, I'm good


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

between 994 and 1000 then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> As long as I'm not this, I'm good




that almost looks obscene.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Scott DeWar said:


> *groan!* cat in the vat.
> 
> hey [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION], are you also known as Rusty halo from Cvrcvs Maximvs? If not, do you know if RH is here on EN world, and who it is?



[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

Piratecat is not Rusty Halo. I don't think Rusty posts over here.

Congrats, Dannyalcatraz. Although I think being a *Brain in a Jar* is way cooler than being a *Blindheim*.


----------



## surfarcher

Speaking of our great Freebooting Feline, I seem to have inadvertantly run into him elsewhere!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Although I think being a Brain in a Jar is way cooler than being a Blindheim.




In so, so many ways.

Heck, I'd even take the previous level title...

"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
I wish I were a little sharktopus,
I wish I were a little sharktopus,
with tentacles so slimy
and biting everybody's hiney
Oh, I wish I were a little sharktopus!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bizarrities of bizarrities: I have been at 1000XP for a couple of days now, and just received an XP award...and I'm still at 1000XP.


----------



## surfarcher

Capped XP?!?!? Nnnooooo..!!!


----------



## HolyMan

No it is a delay, and I know not for how long.

weem is at like 1,223 or something.

liked the picture surfer 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

very much like the foto, Surfarcher, but can't rep you right now. That is better the [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] can do!


----------



## weem

Scott DeWar said:


> very much like the foto, Surfarcher, but can't rep you right now. That is better the [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] can do!






Did he make that image?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I somehow doubt that he made that, and TC I wanna cookie! everyone else (most everyone anyway) has one and I feel left out 

GM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1000XP and holding- are we sure this is lag?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OK, got a flurry of awards and my XP total jumped.  So- good news- there is no new XP cap.  OTOH, I can't tell if I ever got the XP for that post.  Not that it really matters...yet.


----------



## surfarcher

No I didn't make it... I was wandering across the information super goattrack and stumbled over it.  After I'd stopped giggling I picked myself up, dusted myself off and jogged back here to share the mirth 

I subsequently searched +pirate +cat at google images and sniggered some more 

If you like it, rep me when you can.  If not, hell rep me anyway <J>

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] I was facetiously suggesting you had been capped   They don't want you catching weem 

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] wot no xpx?!?   Actually forget that, since weem has never given lowly ole me XP 

[MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] Cookies? There's cookies? Dammit _where are my cookies?!?_


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK, got a flurry of awards and my XP total jumped. So- good news- there is no new XP cap. OTOH, I can't tell if I ever got the XP for that post. Not that it really matters...yet.




Heh, no XP for me in five days, but I think that is legit, rather than computational problems associated with weem/DA level XP.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

the cookies are at circvs maximvs the grandma and noob unfriendly website that morrus also owns, I would not quite call it an RPG website but its close, kind of like the media lounge and misc. geek stuff here but more inappropriate.


----------



## weem

surfarcher said:


> [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] I was facetiously suggesting you had been capped   They don't want you catching weem




He'll pass me soon enough 



surfarcher said:


> [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] wot no xpx?!?   Actually forget that, since weem has never given lowly ole me XP




I have to spread xp around apparently.


----------



## surfarcher

hahaha! Yeah I'm sure he will 

You have to spread?  According to my XP history you haven't given me xp... 

Huh?

OMG peoples! The XP system is buggy! *The XP system is buggy]*!






LLoooollll!

Hhhmmm... My XP history only goes back to 1st Dec 2010. Maybe the weem just doesn't give out much xp?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

he is like a black hole as far as xp is concerned


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

En World en español!

ve el archivo (attachment)


----------



## weem

So my bad everyone, I guess I broke the rules by fishing for XP.

I have edited the image to reflect this (for fun), but honestly - no XP please.

...move along.


----------



## Piratecat

There's no XP capping, for what it's worth. 

And Weem? Cute cat, but I'd _swear_ there's some rule about not XP fishing. . .


----------



## weem

Piratecat said:


> And Weem? Cute cat, but I'd _swear_ there's some rule about not XP fishing. . .




Sorry, I assumed that's what this thread was all about, haha 

Kidding, but my bad - didn't even think of that. I never ask for XP, or talk about it much because I don't want anyone to think I am trying to race to the top or anything (you can clear it if you would like).

That was very much a joke and not a ploy to get XP


----------



## surfarcher

Piratecat said:


> There's no XP capping, for what it's worth.



OK look folks.. I was _kidding_. LOL!



weem said:


> That was very much a joke and not a ploy to get XP



hahahahaha!


----------



## weem

surfarcher said:


> hahahahaha!




I should clarify, it wasn't ENTIRELY about XP 

In fact, your post "OMG peoples! The XP system is buggy! The XP system is buggy]!" made me think of the cat intentionally breaking the forums


----------



## surfarcher

*heh* And for my part I've had this strange streak of quirky humor ever since I found that piccie 

I'm sure it'll pass soon... Hopefully _that_ won't be too painful


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> He'll pass me soon enough



Yeah, right!

I get my XP in a nice steady trickle...you get HUGE TRACTS of Lan...er..XP.

Your photoshop posts probably average more XP comments apiece than I average posts/day.  (Not bitter!)


----------



## Piratecat

weem said:


> Kidding, but my bad - didn't even think of that.



I'm kidding too. It's a hilarious pic, you goof. I can tell whimsy from begging.*


* I wish my college dates could. Sniff.


----------



## TarionzCousin

The cookie is a lie.


----------



## Scott DeWar

surfarcher said:


> No I didn't make it... I was wandering across the information super goattrack and stumbled over it.  After I'd stopped giggling I picked myself up, dusted myself off and jogged back here to share the mirth



i was the instigater of the suggestion, and i was only kidding any way. Sorry to take you from your studies, Weem.



> I subsequently searched +pirate +cat at google images and sniggered some more
> 
> If you like it, rep me when you can.  If not, hell rep me anyway <J>




[sblock=MMROFLMAO]
that is massive maniacal roling on the floor laughing my aarse off
[sblock=read on if you dare]
[sblock=you have been warned]
[sblock=disclaimer]
not responsible for any physical or mental efecs, positive or negitive from reading the following information. This is not in any way acknowledgeing thaat such effecs are possible
[sblock=last chance]
ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har 
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]



> Dannyalcatraz: I was facetiously suggesting you had been capped   They don't want you catching weem



did your xp increease by more then ten? I may know why .. .. .. ..



> weem: wot no xpx?!?   Actually forget that, since weem has never given lowly ole me XP



heh, he has given ME xp, ha ha!! <J>



> GandalfMithrandir:  Cookies? There's cookies? Dammit _where are my cookies?!?_




cookies? and coffee too?!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> did your xp increease by more then ten? I may know why .. .. .. ..



It was a big jump- somewhere between 8-10- over the course of a couple of posts.


----------



## surfarcher

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=MMROFLMAO]
> that is massive maniacal roling on the floor laughing my aarse off
> [sblock=read on if you dare]
> [sblock=you have been warned]
> [sblock=disclaimer]
> not responsible for any physical or mental efecs, positive or negitive  from reading the following information. This is not in any way  acknowledgeing thaat such effecs are possible
> [sblock=last chance]
> ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha  ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha  ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha  ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha  ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha  ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha  ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho  ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho  ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho  ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho  ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho  he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho  he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he  he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he  he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he  he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he  he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he  har har ha ha ha ho ho ho he he he har har
> [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]



LMAO!



Scott DeWar said:


> heh, he has given ME xp, ha ha!! <J>



Cruel. Just cruel. Post reported - reason: unnecessarily cruel to an XP poor enworlder! 



Scott DeWar said:


> cookies? and coffee too?!



See! Cruel!

*sniff*sob*

Hobbles away to weep into his beer


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Scott DeWar said:


> GandalfMithrandir: Cookies? There's cookies? Dammit where are my cookies?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookies? and coffee too?!
Click to expand...



Surfarcher said that, and I gave you the gift of coffee scott! enjoy a steaming cup of your favorite fancy imported coffee, cost me 25 denarii! but I know how you are without your coffee and it wasworth it


----------



## TarionzCousin

surfarcher said:


> Hobbles away to weep into his beer



Wait. You've got beer?


----------



## surfarcher

* hides mug behind back*

Course not, never!

*grins slyly and hides earthen jug of spirits *


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm too young to drink so I got nuthin'


----------



## TarionzCousin

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'm too young to drink so I got nuthin'



Here ya go.


----------



## surfarcher

You yanks  

This is Australia... I think most of us are weaned from breastmilk straight onto beer  

The biggest problem I have, when I pour a cold glass of beer on a summer night, is keeping my son away from it!  The cheeky little sod...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> This is Australia... I think most of us are weaned from breastmilk straight onto beer




Which makes the legal drinking age of 18 there kind of _AWK_ward.


----------



## surfarcher

LOL! Yeah well, underage drinking only ever seems to be addressed in terms of drunkenness or kids away from the legal guardians.  Weird but there you god.  It's pretty common to see kids out for dinner having a sip of their parents' beer or wine.

*shrug*

It's a funny old world.


----------



## renau1g

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'm too young to drink so I got nuthin'




If you drive a couple hours to Windsor you can drink (you're 19 right GM?), we got lots of places that cater to our American neighbours.


----------



## HolyMan

I saw your name as a new poster in this thread renau1g and thought I would see another de-railed thread photo. 

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

I think the Aussies and us Brits take the legal drinking age as more of a friendly suggestion - and cheerfully ignore it.


----------



## El Mahdi

renau1g said:


> If you drive a couple hours to Windsor you can drink (you're 19 right GM?), we got lots of places that cater to our American neighbours.




Yup.  When I was a new troop stationed at K. I. Sawyer (in the Upper Peninsula near Marquette), we used to take road trips to Sault St. Marie for just this very purpose.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

16 almost 17 so that won't work yet, just a couple more years...


----------



## Scott DeWar

coffee; My fav is Sumatra coffee, Celebes a very close second. Yanoorhakin Mist is a very close third

drinking: when I was in the Air Force in the early 80's you could drink on base at 18 if the state had 18, but Reagan changed that. The whole nation is now 21.



			
				surfarcher said:
			
		

> This is Australia... I think most of us are weaned from breast milk straight onto beer




So you Aussies get weened *weaned from the breast at 18?*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Like I said..._AWK_ward!

Wait...when do Aussies get weemed?  And how often?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Like I said..._AWK_ward!




I wonder if that is why the city is called _AWK_land?



> Wait...when do Aussies get we*an*ed?  And how often?




fifyam


----------



## Heathen72

surfarcher said:


> You yanks
> 
> This is Australia... I think most of us are weaned from breastmilk straight onto beer
> 
> The biggest problem I have, when I pour a cold glass of beer on a summer night, is keeping my son away from it!  The cheeky little sod...




Wine, these days. A study showed recently that more people drink wine than beer in Oz (I don't think it was funded by the wine companies either!)

At least it isn't alcopops...


----------



## Scott DeWar

that wine with the kangaroo on it?

by the way

AbdulAlhazred

is at 320 xp and level 12


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

will update shortly


----------



## surfarcher

Well surfarcher is 201 and still a Flail Snail


----------



## Scott DeWar

you are now a giant 2 headed troll.


----------



## surfarcher

Thanks Scott... Yep 202xp == Giant Two Headed Troll!

We already knew it but... Re-confirmed.


----------



## HolyMan

And here I sit at 197,  

But then again I don't want to be a giant two headed troll  

I need no other brain in my head to fight with, one is enough thank you.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

But you would be able to run twice as many games!  For what 30?


----------



## HolyMan

Head #1: NOOOO! darjr you bas---

Head #2: He is not I like him.

Head#1: You would you think posies are cute too.

Head #2: Hey mom liked posies, and...

Head #1: I told you never to mention mom again. Just because she liked you best...

Head #2: It was because I kept my pit clean and used that mud mask for smoother skin. She did love to kiss my cheeks, _*sigh*_

Head #1: ARGHH!! _*takes arm he controls and punches other head in his clean smooth face*_

*Now see what you started.*

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Way to go darjr! You brought the multiple personalities out the rest of the way!!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Okay, now I'm confused. I seem to have gone from level 17 to level 18 without receiving any posrep. I have carefully been purposefully unfunny and non-clever for days to avoid getting any rep--I liked being a *Brain in a Jar*. 

I thought level 18 was at 1000 XP, but I am only at 997.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, where is the list with the XP noted? I didn't see it on the first page of this thread.


----------



## HolyMan

I could XP you TC but that would put you at 1,002 and then we wouldn't be able to solve this mystery.

A mystery Zoinks!! - Shaggy

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maybe they're fiddling around with the XP system.

Or maybe...they just didn't want a black man like me to reach lvl 18 until 1000Xp because of racism!!!!  I'm calling Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton!


Congrats on leveling, TC!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

We had 18 as between 994 and 1k, as Dannyalcatraz's level up was not precise when he checked it so now its between 994 and 997, Thank you TC!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or maybe...they just didn't want a black man like me to reach lvl 18 until 1000Xp because of racism!!!!  I'm calling Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton!



WWNXD?*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> We had 18 as between 994 and 1k, as Dannyalcatraz's level up was not precise when he checked it so now its between 994 and 997, Thank you TC!



It was at either 996 or 997 for me.




*Only open this up if you have already tried to guess what WWNXD stands for! [sblock]*What Would Nat X Do? *






[/sblock]


----------



## MerricB

Sigh.

As I recall, wine-drinking used to be very popular in Australia, until the phylloxera  plague that wiped out a lot of vineyards around the world. Australia, without easy access to new vines, became a nation of beer-drinkers.

Things are now shifting back to the 19th Century. I guess in the 22nd century, we'll be back to beer-drinking!

Of course, I'm writing this as an Australian who doesn't drink alcohol, but my father and brother are both quite fond of the stuff. 

Cheers!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

spammer yinqiaol reported


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> WWNXD?*




YEAH! 

Nat X...I wonder what he'd play in D&D?  An "evil" drow?  Hmmmm...I don't _think _so.


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> Also, where is the list with the XP noted? I didn't see it on the first page of this thread.



http://www.enworld.org/forum/5364494-post139.html

Also in Gandalf's sig.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

I wanted to be an Owlbear for ages, but instead I am a lack of toilet.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Nat X...I wonder what he'd play in D&D?  An "evil" drow?  Hmmmm...I don't _think _so.




I actually thought "What would Nixon do?"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm almost within one deciweem of weem...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this must be stopped! [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]! Where are you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Go danny go!!


----------



## jackslate45

hurray for competition?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I propose that, instead of just using the regular mentions system, weem ought to have his own button: the weemsignal!


----------



## weem

GandalfMithrandir said:


> this must be stopped! [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]! Where are you!




Been busy!

And, he can have it 

(have to spread XP before giving Danny any again)


----------



## renau1g

I'm soon to be a Gambado! And soon to 15k posts. Gotta love PbP games.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

To go with the weemsignal, there should be theme music...even if its just a fanfare of trumpets.  Or maybe a drunken blat of slide trombone & some kettle drum?

Now...what should the button for the weemsignal look like?  A goatee projected upon a cloud?  Or just an enigmatic "W"?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm almost within one deciweem of weem...



Holy Decimal System Abuse, Danny! At this rate, we could pass the weem before 2012.

... if we can just stop him from being so creative and clever. Hmmmm... Does he own a TV?


----------



## weem

TarionzCousin said:


> Hmmmm... Does he own a TV?




Yes, but I don't watch it much. However, I have been recently hooked on Rift (mmo) so... that is eating most of the free time I have


----------



## Heathen72

MerricB said:


> Of course, I'm writing this as an Australian who doesn't drink alcohol...




And yet your catchphrase is "Cheers!" How ironic.


----------



## MerricB

spunkrat said:


> And yet your catchphrase is "Cheers!" How ironic.




It is, isn't it?

It's more a reflection of how my (Australian) language differs from the American usage.

Cheers!


----------



## Heathen72

MerricB said:


> It is, isn't it?
> 
> It's more a reflection of how my (Australian) language differs from the American usage.
> 
> Cheers!




Merrick, you don't need to tell me you're Australian. I met you at H.E.a.D on the first floor of the Union Building nigh on 20 years ago.

Funnily enough, I always thought of 'cheers' as more the English idiom, which we absorbed through years of watching too much ABC. There was a whole series of other phrases, too, including rhyming slang that we picked up.

What our American friends might not realize, though, is that not all Australians say 'Cheers' after everything we say. Merrick does because he only ever says nice things, but the rest of us follow our comments with all manner of different words depending on what we have just said. For instance:

"Be off with you you noisy windbag!... Jeers!"

"Please, anywhere but the face! ... Fears!"

"Get me a drink will ya, love? ... Beers!"

"Why won't you listen?... Ears!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rofl ...tears!
please pass the venison roast, will you? ...deers!
hey, baaaaaby! wasup? ... leers!
and these fellows i do research with. ... peers


----------



## jonesy

David Alan and Pam are... Griers!
Watch out! That horse, it... rears!
Cogs and those other things... gears!
I like fishing from... piers!


----------



## Heathen72

jonesy said:


> David Alan and Pam are... Griers!
> Watch out! That horse, it... rears!
> Cogs and those other things... gears!
> I like fishing from... piers!




Almost, but the last word has to stand alone - clearly related to the previous sentence, but oddly isolated. Your examples are just the completion of the sentences. 

I appreciate the thought, but don't give up your day job. 

Careers!


----------



## HolyMan

You guys make me laugh

Cheers,

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*pokes his nose about in a room ... peers!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

"Walks Boldly into room and places note on the table this is what it says:

[sblock=Open at your own risk]EXPLOSIVE RUNES KABLAAAMM!![/sblock]"

and exits without a word....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Come and take a bite if you think you're wolf enough!...Weres!"

"I just kicked your Warforged mate in his whatnots!...Gears!"

"Mmmmmm- baby got back!...Rears!"

Hopefully, y'all will laugh 'till you cry!


Tears!


----------



## Heathen72

GandalfMithrandir said:


> "Walks Boldly into room and places note on the table this is what it says:
> 
> [sblock=Open at your own risk]EXPLOSIVE RUNES KABLAAAMM!![/sblock]"
> 
> and exits without a word....




Nice one Gandalf...

Mithrandeers!


----------



## TarionzCousin

I think I'm going to stay away from this thread for a while.

Steer Clears!

Oops. Fail.


----------



## jonesy

spunkrat said:


> Almost, but the last word has to stand alone - clearly related to the previous sentence, but oddly isolated.



Oh. Let's try that again:

"She got lipstick on my shirt!" ... Smears!
"I'm totally lost here!"  ... Frontiers!
"The storm is finally moving away!" ... Clears!
"The d100 always roll off the table!" ... Spheres!


----------



## Heathen72

jonesy said:


> Oh. Let's try that again:
> 
> "She got lipstick on my shirt!" ... Smears!
> "I'm totally lost here!"  ... Frontiers!
> "The storm is finally moving away!" ... Clears!
> "The d100 always roll off the table!" ... Spheres!




Perfect. Thanks for sticking to the 'rules'. 

Adheres!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I wish to thank E. Gary Gygax for this opportunity to enjoy the most imaginative game I have ever seen!
Reveres.


----------



## Heathen72

Scott DeWar said:


> I wish to thank E. Gary Gygax for this opportunity to enjoy the most imaginative game I have ever seen.
> Reveres.




LOL, nice - but don't forget the exclamation mark - otherwise you lose emphasis and clarity 

Unclears!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Wait so I am destined to go from the manly sounding Gorilla Bear to a Flail Snail? Wah, I don't wannna! Its a demotion I tells ya! I don't care if these are tough economic times I demand something large and slavering not something that quails in fear before table salt.


----------



## HolyMan

Dude a Flail Snail will kick a Gorilla Bear's butt 9 times out of 10.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Not if he had a salt shaker.


----------



## jonesy

You'd need a pretty darn big saltshaker. You're better off just swinging a sword at it.


----------



## HolyMan

Right and watch casting spells at it they tend to bounce back.

After Flail Snail you can be a Giant Two-Headed Troll and fight with yourself, like we do...

We wouldn't fight if you weren't wrong all the time.

I am not wrong all the time I get more things right than you do.

Do not.

Do to.

Do not.

Do to.

Do not.

Do to.

Do to.

Do not. I do not and that is that.

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aldern Foxglove, feel MY pain...


> Blindheim:
> A frog-like creature of low intelligence, the blindheim has eyes that emit beams of light. When attacking a victim in its subterranean realm, it opens its eyes, temporarily blinding the target.




I think they have low intelligence by virtue of closing on their prey with their eyes closed, resulting in concussions & brain damage.  And, while concussed, they close mates poorly, making things even worse.

Eventually, the species will go extinct when they start trying to challenge cars during mating season...


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Blindheim:
> A frog-like creature of low intelligence, the blindheim has eyes that emit beams of light. When attacking a victim in its subterranean realm, it opens its eyes, temporarily blinding the target.



Yeah, I was happier when I was a "Brain in a Jar." 

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ahhhhKeep your eyes closed keep um closed TC!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"I hollered 'Don't look, Ethel!' But it was too late..."


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Eventually, the species will go extinct when they start trying to challenge cars during mating season...



But some of those cars are damned sexy!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep, right until the bull male blindheim tries to challeng it for a mate and gets run over...


----------



## HolyMan

Does anyone have 3 XP I could use as an Experiment?

3 only as any more or less will be meaning less.

*Experiment:* I am three XP from getting on _the list_. And I was wondering how the list puts one person in front of the other when they are tied in XP. I think it may be due by who gets the most resent XP point(s).

So if I get the three I will be tied and if that bumps EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - View Profile: Wicht off and me on the list then I will be that much closer to proving this. Will run other experiments as people get closer to each other.

Oh and after I get the 3 XP I will be giving [MENTION=221]Wicht[/MENTION] +5 XP (whether I bump him off or not) for his unknowing participation in another crazy EnWorld  *XP*eriment 

HM


----------



## jonesy

And the answer to your test is: he who was there first keeps their position.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

I bet the Fiat Multipla is hell on Blindhelms, well probably not because they could not see it, but still...


----------



## HolyMan

jonesy said:


> And the answer to your test is: he who was there first keeps their position.




Saw it the other way with two people tied so had to check. Need to go XP Wicht now. Thanks for helping.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm on the list again! And pretty high up, now it's time to go back to the monotony of school...

GM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aldern Foxglove said:


> I bet the Fiat Multipla is hell on Blindhelms, well probably not because they could not see it, but still...



_*bow-chicka-bow-BOW*_

Do not come wiz me to ze Casbah - we shall make beautiful musicks togezzer right here!  I am ze locksmith of love, no? 

This little love bundle. Now she is seeking for us a trysting place. Touching, is it not? Come, my little peanut of brittle. I will help you. Wait for me. Wait. 

I am the broken heart of love. I am the disillusioned. I wish to enlist in the Foreign Legion so I may forget. Take me! 

(A pitiful case, am I not?)

How is it that she can sleep when I am so near? We must stoke the furnace of love, must we not?


----------



## surfarcher

spunkrat said:


> Merrick, you don't need to tell me you're Australian. I met you at H.E.a.D on the first floor of the Union Building nigh on 20 years ago.
> 
> Funnily enough, I always thought of 'cheers' as more the English idiom, which we absorbed through years of watching too much ABC. There was a whole series of other phrases, too, including rhyming slang that we picked up.
> 
> What our American friends might not realize, though, is that not all Australians say 'Cheers' after everything we say. Merrick does because he only ever says nice things, but the rest of us follow our comments with all manner of different words depending on what we have just said. For instance:
> 
> "Be off with you you noisy windbag!... Jeers!"
> 
> "Please, anywhere but the face! ... Fears!"
> 
> "Get me a drink will ya, love? ... Beers!"
> 
> "Why won't you listen?... Ears!"




Not to forget the eternal "pig's arse!"


----------



## Heathen72

surfarcher said:


> Not to forget the eternal "pig's arse!"




Indeed, though in deference to Eric's gran we sometimes use a variant. 

Pigs Rears!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Comments from Eric's granny: "Oh Dear"s


----------



## Keith Robinson

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 4 Orc/Flumph 37
> 5 Gnoll/Carbuncle 55




For the record, I have 55 xp right now, but am still a Flumph.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it's at 56, I will correct it later today.


----------



## Keith Robinson

Yep, I now have 56 xp and am level 5 (Carbuncle).


----------



## surfarcher

Still fighting the good fight, I see folks...


----------



## TarionzCousin

Is this the "Threadkiller" thread that won't die?


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope, different thread. (I am zee thread killer! HA!)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

NO! it is ME! I am the threadkiller!


----------



## surfarcher

Make way pretenders!

Tis I! Threadkiller!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Hey everyone, level title changed again, I figure to have the old ones, then the new ones, I will keep a record of past titles here as well, so if you wonder what they were when you can find out

Old (dunno when through 12-2-10)
1: Kobold
2: Goblin
3: Hobgoblin
4: orc
5: gnoll
6: bugbear
7: owlbear
8: githyanki
9: Harpy
10: Troll
11: Vampire
12: Umber Hulk
13: Vrock
14: mind Flayer
15: Lesser Angel
16: Earth Elemental
17: Death Knight
18: Gibbering Mouther
19: ?

Newer (12-2-10 through 3-25-11)
1: Umpleby
2: stunjelly
3: tirapheg
4: flumph
5: Carbuncle
6: Trilloch
7: Nilbog
8: Gorilla Bear
9: Flail Snail
10: Giant Two-Headed Troll
11: Qullan
12: Penanggalan
13: Meenlock
14: Grell
15: Gambado (springing skull of death!)
16: Eye of Fear and Flame
17: Brain in a Jar
18: Blindheim
19: Golden Retriever

(3-25-11 through ?)
1: Novice
2: Acolyte
3: Gallant
4: Minor Trickster
5: Cutpurse
6: Scout
7: Waghalter
8: Defender
9: Thaumaturgist
10: Myrmidon
11: Guide
12: Enchanter
13: Lama
14: Magsman
15: Superhero
16: Spellbinder
17: The Great Druid
18: Grandmaster of Flowers
19: Grandfather of Assassins
20: The Grand Druid

That's all of 'em updated in the list in my sig as well


----------



## TarionzCousin

That was too fast, GM. It's like you've done this before or something....


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

well, I flipped through this thread trying to find out when it switched last time and stumbled across most of them, and then I did some searching around, looking at threads I knew had new people in them and such, level 8 was the last one I found, as 1 was pretty easy, the others I found while looking for 1


----------



## TarionzCousin

Below are the classes and levels from the 1E PHB.

1: Novice - Monk, Level One
2: Acolyte - Cleric 1
3: Gallant - Paladin 1
4: Minor Trickster - Illusionist 2
5: Cutpurse - Thief 3
6: Scout - Ranger 3
7: Waghalter - Assassin 3
8: Defender - Paladin 4
9: Thaumaturgist - Wizard 5
10: Myrmidon - Fighter 6
11: Guide - Ranger 6
12: Enchanter - Wizard 7
13: Lama - Cleric 7
14: Magsman - Thief 8
15: Superhero - Fighter 8
16: Spellbinder - Illusionist 9
17: The Great Druid - Druid 14
18: Grandmaster of Flowers - Monk17
19: Grandfather of Assassins - Assassin 15


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Sweet! Thaumaturgist is way cooler than Flail Snail! 

Too bad I missed out on Troll though.


----------



## IronWolf

Nemesis Destiny said:


> Too bad I missed out on Troll though.




Troll was awesome!  I thoroughly enjoyed my days as a troll.


----------



## HolyMan

GM is an Enchanter how fitting...

HM


----------



## renau1g

Wait...Superhero was actually real?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

renau1g said:


> Wait...Superhero was actually real?



You could even play one in the Dungeon! board game.


----------



## Dice4Hire

I think the mods have way too much time on their hands.

Let's start and edition war or something. 

Seriously, Any reason for the change, and can we expect this every 6 months or so?

BTW, Gandalph, there was a joke change a while back. Not sure when and I really do not remember any of the titles. Maybe someone can find that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

seems like it was around october 31st.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Dice4Hire said:


> Seriously, Any reason for the change, and can we expect this every 6 months or so?



They'll change the titles every time that sales of the ENWorld core books drop off.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So now I'm a Grandmaster of Flowers...

Too bad I gave up using my Quivering Palm for Lent.









What?


----------



## Dice4Hire

So depending on your spelling prowess, I'm either a Tibetan holy man well on the path to enlightenment, or an ugly, annoying animal that tends to spit on people's faces. ....

I'll take the animal, thanks!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dice4Hire said:


> So depending on your spelling prowess, I'm either a Tibetan holy man well on the path to enlightenment, or an ugly, annoying animal that tends to spit on people's faces. ....
> 
> I'll take the animal, thanks!



Lama is a 1E Title for a level 7 cleric.


----------



## Piratecat

TarionzCousin said:


> Lama is a 1E Title for a level 7 cleric.



Careful. They spit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> So depending on your spelling prowess, I'm either a Tibetan holy man well on the path to enlightenment, or an ugly, annoying animal that tends to spit on people's faces. ....
> 
> I'll take the animal, thanks!






TarionzCousin said:


> Lama is a 1E Title for a level 7 cleric.




You take the animal, I will take the Tibetan monk.

Hock tooy!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Scott DeWar said:


> You take the animal, I will take the Tibetan monk.
> 
> Hock tooy!




You want a Tibetan monk covered in spit?

I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## Dice4Hire

TarionzCousin said:


> Lama is a 1E Title for a level 7 cleric.




That is far more boring than my two choices.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Woot!  I am a _SUPERHERO_!

However, it's been ages since I tried to squeeze into the spandex.  
This might not be pretty...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Might I suggest Sir try out some *Vigilante Lard*, the plus-sized Superhero's _other_ little secret?  (Prevents chafing and rashes as well.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

the_orc_within said:


> Woot!  I am a _SUPERHERO_!
> 
> However, it's been ages since I tried to squeeze into the spandex.
> This might not be pretty...






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Might I suggest Sir try out some *Vigilante Lard*, the plus-sized Superhero's _other_ little secret?  (Prevents chafing and rashes as well.)




You will not find any of that going on in my town, so any superhers can just divert to Kansas city or St. Louis, please.

*shudder*


----------



## jonesy

Me, a magsman? I most certainly am not! How dare you, good sir!

Now, I do have this bridge for sale if you'd be interested. Only one previous owner, well looked after, perfect condition. Only 1200 gold pieces.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> Me, a magsman? I most certainly am not! How dare you, good sir!
> 
> Now, I do have this bridge for sale if you'd be interested. Only one previous owner, well looked after, perfect condition. Only 1200 gold pieces.



Sold! The check is in the mail.


----------



## Dice4Hire

jonesy said:


> Me, a magsman? I most certainly am not! How dare you, good sir!
> 
> Now, I do have this bridge for sale if you'd be interested. Only one previous owner, well looked after, perfect condition. Only 1200 gold pieces.




Is this how I'm gonna end up?


----------



## darjr

Piratecat said:


> Careful. They spit.




Yea, clerics. But what cha gonna do? Can't live without em...


----------



## DumbPaladin

Ye gods above ... I have become a cutpurse!!  

Heironeous protect me ... I'm afraid I shall lose my paladin membership card.


----------



## jonesy

DumbPaladin said:


> Ye gods above ... I have become a cutpurse!!
> 
> Heironeous protect me ... I'm afraid I shall lose my paladin membership card.



Maybe you only cut purses of cutpurses?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> So depending on your spelling prowess, I'm either a Tibetan holy man well on the path to enlightenment, or an ugly, annoying animal that tends to spit on people's faces. ....
> 
> I'll take the animal, thanks!






Piratecat said:


> Careful. They spit.






Dice4Hire said:


> You want a Tibetan monk covered in spit?
> 
> I guess it takes all kinds.






darjr said:


> Yea, clerics. But what cha gonna do? Can't live without em...




don't ya all know that when you get cursed by a cleric, they spit on you?

Hock tooy!

I am the Salvador Dali Lama.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I am the Salvador Dali Lama.




Oddly, I'm at the Llama Deli in El Salvador!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Oddly, I'm at the Llama Deli in El Salvador!




*facepalm*


----------



## john112364

I like the new level titles. Brings back memories. I guess we're been to civil. I agree with Dice4Hire, Lets start an edition war.  I guess WotBS, Zeitgeist, and Santiago aren't enough to keep Morrus and the other admins and mods busy.

Ok here goes *ahem*:* 4th edition rocks! All other game are inferior copycats!*

(Psst. How'd I do? I'm new at this edition war thing.)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

edition war it is!

Go pathfinder! 

(Am I doing good? Am I doing good?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

john112364 said:


> I like the new level titles. Brings back memories. I guess we're been to civil. I agree with Dice4Hire, Lets start an edition war.  I guess WotBS, Zeitgeist, and Santiago aren't enough to keep Morrus and the other admins and mods busy.
> 
> Ok here goes *ahem*:* 4th edition rocks! All other game are inferior copycats!*
> 
> (Psst. How'd I do? I'm new at this edition war thing.)






GandalfMithrandir said:


> edition war it is!
> 
> Go pathfinder!
> 
> (Am I doing good? Am I doing good?)




those are good, perhaps this sill help;

All hail the great and true game system revealed in it s pure majesty: 
Behold, i preset you PATHFINDER rpg !!!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> All hail the great and true game system revealed in it s pure majesty:
> Behold, i preset you PATHFINDER rpg !!!




Pathfinder would be as nothing without the holiest majesty of "3.5". From it's bloated, festering, cankered corpse arose your precious Pathfinder, and without its gloriously-overproduced rules material, you could not have your precious remake. Indeed, even the abomination known as "4E" would not have been without the advancement of 3.5 to an unworkable state!

Bow before the might of That Which Came Before!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

haha!

but if your was not overbloated and broken there would be no need to fix it!


----------



## Dragonwriter

GandalfMithrandir said:


> haha!
> 
> but if your was not overbloated and broken there would be no need to fix it!




PF fixed nothing! Casters still own everything! Muahahahaha!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

well, well, clearly PF is superior because it is MY game of choice, and as such there are obviously no other good games, because if I don't think they're as good as pathfinder, they're not as good. SO THERE


----------



## Scott DeWar

if you boys don't take this to the misbegotten waif thread, i will be forced to break out Verbot Hammer and use it on you both.


----------



## Dragonwriter

But... but... Edition War was declared. It was time to choose a side, and gosh-darnit, I chose one! After observing this thread for some time, I chose my moment to strike!

And lo, from amidst the cries of pain and despair from the clashing armies of PF and 4E, there came a great shaking of the earth. The bloodshed had soaked deep beneath the lands and awakened the Ancient One - 3.5. The Forgotten Edition rose through the cracks and gouges in the battlefield and waged terrible war with numerous subsystems, so great and horrid, all who looked upon it were stricken down by the mere sight!

*cough, cough* Sorry... Hey, a little end-times preaching never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## Orius

Bah, Myrmidon?  I'm a wizard M-U dammit!  Some one rep me so I can make Enchanter! 

Seems kinds of strange though, Enchantment is one of the schools I'm most likely to drop, along with Illusion.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

sorry, must spread yata yata


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, still a myrmidon.


----------



## HolyMan

What XP is Enchanter?

You listed the titles GM but not the XP you need to reach them.

HM


----------



## surfarcher

See what I am now?  I don't get it


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Damn! I missed the edition war! And I didn't even get to steamroll everyone else's puny edition with the One True Game that is 1E. 

Carry on.


----------



## surfarcher

It's fortunate that stopped you making a fool of yourself!

Everyone _*knows*_ the one ture edition is BECMI


----------



## DumbPaladin

*Salvation*

Phew.  I'm level 6 now.  Thanks friendly XP people Surfarcher & HolyMan!  (And OnlineDM  )

I shall undertake my role as Scout with earnestness.  I've a +2 modifier to Spot!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

I just made Myrmidon. I would have preferred one of the Trolls. I even liked Thaumaturgist better. Ah well, by the time I get much further along, they'll probably change it up again 

Oh, how does one find out what their numeric total is?


----------



## Dragonwriter

You should be able to see the XP stuff in your User Control Panel / Settings page. 

There should be a sizable section below your subscribed thread info.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

HolyMan said:


> What XP is Enchanter?
> 
> You listed the titles GM but not the XP you need to reach them.
> 
> HM




tis in my sig (120 for enchanter 119-120 was our range that we found


----------



## weem

Nemesis Destiny said:


> Damn! I missed the edition war! And I didn't even get to steamroll everyone else's puny edition with the One True Game that is 1E.
> 
> Carry on.




I made this recently for Matt James - it might be relevant to your interests...


----------



## HolyMan

Great pic. We should see if Morrus would use that as a thread prefix. 

HM


----------



## TarionzCousin

I have a confession to make. I emailed Piratecat a list of suggested level titles about a month or two ago. Surprise! He changed the titles to match my list.

So if you love your new title, thank me. But if you hate it, blame Piratecat. 

And if you want to have an Edition War, notice that the Level 18 title (Grandmaster of Flowers, Level 17 Druid) is for a higher level of character than the Level 19 title (Grandfather of Assassins). I did that because *we all know that the uber-Assassin would kick the uber-Monk's butt, right? *

Discuss.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

TarionzCousin said:


> I have a confession to make. I emailed Piratecat a list of suggested level titles about a month or two ago. Surprise! He changed the titles to match my list.












> So if you love your new title, thank me. But if you hate it, blame Piratecat.



I like my new title, thank you




> And if you want to have an Edition War, notice that the Level 18 title (Grandmaster of Flowers, Level 17 Druid) is for a higher level of character than the Level 19 title (Grandfather of Assassins). I did that because *we all know that the uber-Assassin would kick the uber-Monk's butt, right? *



I agree


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

TarionzCousin said:


> So if you love your new title, thank me. But if you hate it, blame Piratecat.



I liked Thaumaturgist better than Flail Snail, but liked either of the Trolls more than Myrmidon. I do look forward to Enchanter. Guide will be alright too, I suppose


----------



## GlassEye

I stop wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Nikosandros

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> They'll change the titles every time that sales of the ENWorld core books drop off.



That's so last decade... they should instead have introduced new Essentials titles, different, but fully compatible with the old ones.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GlassEye said:


> I stop wives and girlfriends.




nd the happiness of dogs.


----------



## surfarcher

Nemesis Destiny said:


> I just made Myrmidon. I would have preferred one of the Trolls. I even liked Thaumaturgist better. Ah well, by the time I get much further along, they'll probably change it up again
> 
> Oh, how does one find out what their numeric total is?




Click on the green "thumbs up" icon in any post you have made.

Bam! There's your total!


----------



## MerricB

TarionzCousin said:


> I have a confession to make. I emailed Piratecat a list of suggested level titles about a month or two ago. Surprise! He changed the titles to match my list.




Very nice. Congratulations!

How many levels did you create?

Cheers!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

surfarcher said:


> Click on the green "thumbs up" icon in any post you have made.
> 
> Bam! There's your total!



Awesome! Thanks for the tip!

I had no idea it did that; I never clicked the thumb on my own posts because I assumed it would tell me I can't, and even if it did allow it, that would be in bad taste


----------



## surfarcher

You are most welcome!

20+ years in IT as... All kinds of things!  Well it's taught me to always push the boundaries of any system I come across.  At the very least you find some cool shortcuts


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

MerricB said:


> Very nice. Congratulations!
> 
> How many levels did you create?
> 
> Cheers!




I see this question and raise: what were the levels above 19, if there were any?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

That is the weemzone.


----------



## GlassEye

Dannyalcatraz said:


> That is the weemzone.




'Weem' should be added to the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And "Dictionary" probably belongs in the Oxford English Weemtionary.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GlassEye said:


> 'Weem' should be added to the Oxford English Dictionary.




would it be a ver or a noun?

I've been weemed!!! would be if someone had their name or avatar, or even a pic of themselves, photo-shopped into an image.

Wait! this news bulletin just in!



Piratecat said:


> I understand the intent, and I certainly don't fault you for it! You just didn't know that this sort of xp fishing isn't something we care for. If it's any consolation, the "cycle time" for xp used to be something like 50 people. I reduced it down to about 30.




aha!confirmation!! we now know for cirtain it is a 30 xp roll around!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

ABOUT 30, I think it changes, as I have had 30, 32 and 34 as amounts needed, as well as 29, so I don't know what's up with that, but I know it can be more than 30, as I wrote down names last time


----------



## TarionzCousin

MerricB said:


> How many levels did you create?



Nineteen... or did I?



GandalfMithrandir said:


> I see this question and raise: what were the levels above 19, if there were any?



The "Secret Levels," of course.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

I have been unable to post for a while, and feared I was stuck at Flail Snail forever.  It feels cheap to turn Thaumaturgist -an upgrade in my eyes- through no work of my own.


----------



## MerricB

Yes, I'm waiting for level 12b and suchlike. Secret levels indeed!

(Actually, secret levels that exist only for *exact* XP counts could make things very confusing!)

So, 1000-1250 are the same level, but 1066 is a "secret" level. 

Cheers!


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I see this question and raise: what were the levels above 19, if there were any?






TarionzCousin said:


> Nineteen... or did I?
> 
> The "Secret Levels," of course.




would that require Wirt's pegleg and a tome of portal scrolls?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> I have been unable to post for a while, and feared I was stuck at Flail Snail forever.  It feels cheap to turn Thaumaturgist -an upgrade in my eyes- through no work of my own.




Perhaps you were killed and reincarnated and just didn't realize it.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps you were killed and reincarnated and just didn't realize it.




Maybe a new edition came out and changed everything.


----------



## TarionzCousin

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> I have been unable to post for a while, and feared I was stuck at Flail Snail forever.  It feels cheap to turn Thaumaturgist -an upgrade in my eyes- through no work of my own.



The DM wants to see your character sheet (uh-oh!).


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> would that require Wirt's pegleg and a tome of portal scrolls?




Maybe.

Perhaps the secret XP level will be titled _Infernal Bovine_...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Now where is holy bovine to comment on this?


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dice4Hire said:


> Maybe a new edition came out and changed everything.




I've been gone longer than I thought!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove

Yay, I never had to be a Flail Snail - or at least I never noticed it if I was one.


----------



## Dice4Hire

*Top xp by number of posts.*

I was curious, so I looked at the top 50 xp earners on the site and got their number of total posts, did some simple math, and these are the numbers.

Weem, is, still top with the most xp for the fewest number of posts.

The colonel is 15 on this list. 

weem
mudbunny
Aegeri
the_orc_within
TarionzCousin
Stormonu
Mercurius
Oryan77
Echohawk
jonesy
MrMyth
Dausuul
El Mahdi
Steel_Wind
Col_Pladoh
ProfessorCirno
Dice4Hire
ExploderWizard
Wik
Lanefan
jaerdaph
Obryn
Scribble
TerraDave
Jhaelen
Doug McCrae
Celebrim
billd91
FireLance
Kamikaze Midget
MerricB
Klaus
Dannyalcatraz
RangerWickett
pawsplay
Hussar
Mouseferatu
Morrus
Raven Crowking
Relique du Madde
Scott DeWar
Umbran
Rel
Piratecat
renau1g
the Jester
Rechan
Nifft
Plane Sailing
Mark


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ya know, a song just hit me. It goes something like this: he's got, too much time on his hands- too much time on his hands....


----------



## surfarcher

Dice4Hire said:


> I was curious, so I looked at the top 50 xp earners on the site and got their number of total posts, did some simple math, and these are the numbers.
> 
> Weem, is, still top with the most xp for the fewest number of posts.
> 
> The colonel is 15 on this list.
> ...snip...




_*What?!?!*_ Poor ole [MENTION=84774]surfarcher[/MENTION] _still_ isn't on that list??

*sniff*cry*sob*


----------



## TarionzCousin

surfarcher said:


> _*What?!?!*_ Poor ole [MENTION=84774]surfarcher[/MENTION] _still_ isn't on that list??
> 
> *sniff*cry*sob*



All you need to do is to stop posting--yet rack up huge XP for all of your already-existing posts. 

It's simple! 




P.S. We will miss you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I neded to give out more xp before giving to surfarcher again.


----------



## billd91

Hmmm... I'm farther up the XP/post list than I would have guessed. There must be some benefit to maintaining a relatively lazy posting schedule. Hard work may pay off in the future, but laziness pays off now!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Doing that list was interesting as I got a look at total posts and posts per day of those 50. Some people, like weem have ridiculous amounts of xp for how much they post.

Other people, perhaps a lot who have been here a long time racked up lots of posts before the xp system came around. 

I know I try to get xp. Posting in certain threads and certain types of posts tend to generate xp. Have not reduced myself to being ....

yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Some people, like weem have ridiculous amounts of xp for how much they post.




Well, weem is special- his photoshop posts usually garner double-digit XP awards.

That, and his father was Apollo.  And Thor.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, weem is special- his photoshop posts usually garner double-digit XP awards.
> 
> That, and his father was Apollo.  And Thor.




True, though I have not seen one on quite a while. Have there been new ones recently, and if so, where?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dice4Hire said:


> True, though I have not seen one on quite a while. Have there been new ones recently, and if so, where?



There are some of weem's more recent works in my "Fun D&D Photoshop Thread." 

The link is in my signature.


----------



## Piratecat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And Thor.



"I said, 'I'm Thor!' And she said, 'YOU'RE thor? I'm tho thor I can barely pith!'"


----------



## jonesy

Piratecat said:


> "I said, 'I'm Thor!' And she said, 'YOU'RE thor? I'm tho thor I can barely pith!'"



Thor Thors:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5MMBf3nch4]YouTube - WML-Ambassador to the US from Iceland[/ame]


----------



## surfarcher

TarionzCousin said:


> All you need to do is to stop posting--yet rack up huge XP for all of your already-existing posts.
> 
> It's simple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. We will miss you!




Yeah that's right TC. Keep the little guy down <j>


----------



## Scott DeWar

wait, he was just kidding?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> Thor Thors:
> YouTube - WML-Ambassador to the US from Iceland




Well, HE came from the land of the ice and snow, 
From the midnight sun where the hot springs blow. 


I wonder if the hammer of the gods drove his ships to new lands?


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, weem is special- his photoshop posts usually garner double-digit XP awards.




Yea, mine don't count 



Dice4Hire said:


> True, though I have not seen one on quite a while. Have there been new ones recently, and if so, where?




Nothing new really - been very busy this last month with the redesign of my site (see the face in my sig) and the "Dungeons and Warcraft" site (see logo in my sig, or the EN World thread here). All my free time has been devoted to those


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes, note how weem posts something at 2AM and its got double digit XP already?

Not saying he didn't earn it- 'cause he most definitely did- but _DAYUM!_

Sometimes it seems we are all but Salieris to the Mozart of weem.


----------



## Orius

Salieri?  I feel like a hillbilly picking at a banjo compared to weem.

I bow to the master.

That website he made is pure brilliance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Awesomeness update: there are now 10 XP awards after the one I gave weem for his latest, and I wasn't in the first ten to give him XP for it.  That is _great big...tracts of XP!_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Awesomeness update: there are now 10 XP awards after the one I gave weem for his latest, and I wasn't in the first ten to give him XP for it.  That is _great big...tracts of XP!_



I honestly thought you were going to overtake him soon-ish. Now you'll have to work harder for longer.

... or simply build an even better website with better graphics.


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> ... or simply build an even better website with better graphics.




oh, like that can happen? riiiiight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Probably never happen...but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## GlassEye

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Probably never happen...but I can dream, can't I?




Yes.  Never stop dWeeming.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GlassEye said:


> Yes.  Never stop dWeeming.




Ow ow ow ow OW!


----------



## weem

Can't wait till Danny passes me... maybe we'll see things like...

Did someone just get a lot of comments on their post? = "You've just been alcatraz'd!!!"

Is someone quickly making their way up the "Top XP" list (or making progress in general)? = "He's alcatraz'n his way up!"

_(yea, that's all I got, though I invite you to come up with more)_


----------



## HolyMan

The question I have is when will weem hit LvL 20??

He is at 1,341XP now and has been at LvL 19 for a while. Where does it turn over?

HM


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Can't wait till Danny passes me... maybe we'll see things like..._<snip>_




Eh, my on-screen handle doesn't exactly lend itself to witty alteration- too big; too many syllables & hard consonants.  Not a lot of rhymes.

You?  One syllable, lots of rhymes...

Besides, passing you is a tough, tough thing to do.  Your stuff is mainly awesome visuals, so could recycle your stuff and still get accolades: start a best-of your stuff new thread, "Cremé de la weem" and you'll probably get a 50XP boost.

Me? I'm almost purely contextual.  Most of my stuff is worth noting within the context of the origin thread only.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

weem, post something funny so people give you xp, we need you to get to level 20!


----------



## TarionzCousin

HolyMan said:


> The question I have is when will weem hit LvL 20??



When weem achieves level 20 there will be cake.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here is one for you guys: I am within a deci-Alcatraz of passing Weem!"


----------



## El Mahdi

HolyMan said:


> The question I have is when will weem hit LvL 20??
> 
> He is at 1,341XP now and has been at LvL 19 for a while. Where does it turn over?
> 
> HM




If it's still following 4E XP progression, then probably around 1,430.  Less than a hundred to go!


----------



## Mark CMG

weem said:


> Can't wait till Danny passes me... maybe we'll see things like...
> 
> Did someone just get a lot of comments on their post? = "You've just been alcatraz'd!!!"
> 
> Is someone quickly making their way up the "Top XP" list (or making progress in general)? = "He's alcatraz'n his way up!"
> 
> _(yea, that's all I got, though I invite you to come up with more)_





You kinda _weemed_ that one . . .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Eh, my on-screen handle doesn't exactly lend itself to witty alteration- too big; too many syllables & hard consonants. Not a lot of rhymes.




Upon further reflection...

"If you're nice to me, I'll be your palcatrazz."

(Oh yeah, before anyone gets there, I have no connection to Spacecataz either.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm, maybe an Etrigan-ish summoning poem?

To improve
Thread without snazz
I summon the poster
[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION]!


----------



## Mark CMG

_I think I'm gonna need an Alkaseltzercatraz . . ._


----------



## Scott DeWar

now that one deserves a point. Too bad I need to spread more points around.


----------



## weem

> Hmmm, maybe an Etrigan-ish summoning poem?
> 
> To improve
> Thread without snazz
> I summon the poster
> [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] !
> 
> ===
> 
> Comments
> 
> weem:  I like it!




Wasn't sure how much XP my comments are worth so I looked and it's 5. I have a feeling this was known already, but I had no idea (thought it was 1) so there you go DA, you are on your way!!!


----------



## HolyMan

Sure right on his way...

weem will need to XP you 29* more times for you to catch and pass him all the while not getting XP himself. (not likely) 

HM


* once every three days so in about 3 short months minimum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> _I think I'm gonna need an Alkaseltzercatraz . . ._




Plop, plop
Fizz, fizz
Oh, what a true geek I iz!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> ...DA, you are on your way!!!




To paraphrase _Cannonball Run_: "Nothing can stop me now...NOTHING!"


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Plop, plop
> Fizz, fizz
> Oh, what a true geek I iz!





 Must spread it around . . .


----------



## HolyMan

Mark CMG said:


> Must spread it around . . .




Same.. hmmmm maybe that's why DA can't catch weem? It's all in the timing.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Thank you weem!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> Must spread it around . . .




O.  M.  G.!  That's what it said when I tried to XP you!

_JINX!_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Wasn't sure how much XP my comments are worth so I looked and it's 5. I have a feeling this was known already, but I had no idea (thought it was 1) so there you go DA, you are on your way!!!



And one for you:

Drizzle Drazzle Druzzle Dream,
To this thread I summon [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And while I'm at it...

Here he comes to save the day!
That means [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]'s on the way!


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Drizzle Drazzle Druzzle Dream,
> To this thread I summon [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]!




You rang?!

Hey, those are powerful tools not meant to be used lightly! With great power comes great... ability to whatever you want?

Is it odd that your summonings remind me of Magica De Spell from Duck Tales?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> Must spread it around . . .






Dannyalcatraz said:


> O.  M.  G.!  That's what it said when I tried to XP you!
> 
> _JINX!_




are you talking about apple butter again?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

AAAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate having to spread xp around!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And while I'm at it...
> 
> Here he comes to save the day!
> That means [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION]'s on the way!



Yes, Citizen?






Congratulations, Danny, on getting to Level 19! Wait: you didn't summon me here to assassinate me, did you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> You rang?!
> 
> Hey, those are powerful tools not meant to be used lightly! With great power comes great... ability to whatever you want?
> 
> Is it odd that your summonings remind me of Magica De Spell from Duck Tales?




Don't know that one, but its possible they were doing an homage to the same source I was alluding to in yours, namely Tooter Turtle.


(Mine is from DC Comic's Etrigan...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Yes, Citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Danny, on getting to Level 19! Wait: you didn't summon me here to assassinate me, did you?



Huh? Whazzat?

I didn't even realize I had leveled!

Well..._*STAAAAAAB*_

(hmmm, the mouse seems to be knife-proof...)

_*STAAAAAAB*_

(yep, knife-proof)


----------



## renau1g

You gotta be smoother mr. noob assassin...like this


----------



## Scott DeWar

Where is the air hose?That is an pnumatic modle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think that's a compressed _*STAAAAAAB*_ air cylinder on it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope, that is the air driver cylinder. needs a 5/8 in airhose minimum.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I _*STAAAAAAB*_ stand corrected.

Damn, it's like a _*STAAAAAAB*_ sickness...I just can't stop myself.

_*STAAAAAAB*_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here let me try something .. .. .. ..
connects hose: PHishhhhhhup!

BANGITY BANG!

THat pretty cool! watch the nails bounce off that mouse over there: 

BANGITY BANG!BANGITY BANG!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, I _*STAAAAAAB*_ stand corrected.
> 
> Damn, it's like a _*STAAAAAAB*_ sickness...I just can't stop myself.
> 
> _*STAAAAAAB*_



Well, you killed my previous avatar, at least.


----------



## surfarcher

*sigh* I missed all the weemy, *STAABBY* goodness.

BUt I guess this time was bound to come.  Work finally block the enworld forums, as well as the main site.

*sob* *cry* *sputter* )-;

Nothing for it but to watch GandalfMithrandar, Scott DeWar and all my other friends on this thread soar off into the xp clouds I shall never reach.

* weeps quietly into his coffee *

I am now reduced to checking in at lunchtime using a EEEPC and wireless broadband.


----------



## Scott DeWar

man up! quite diluting your coffee with your teers!!


----------



## surfarcher

That's mean! I'm dobbing! [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] ! Moorrruuusssss!!!

LOL! <J>

Anyone remember where L11 is?  I'm at 235 xp right now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I left it around here somewhere...look over there under the streetlight.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I left it around here somewhere...look over there under the streetlight.



"Streetlight"? I thought that was a UFO....


----------



## weem

Posted this in another thread, but figured it was relevant to this one as well


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

L11 is at 261

Level 13 is between 384 and 391, with Poor old me at 372, so we will see when I finally get there


----------



## HolyMan

And you will be 2 XP from getting on the list surfer, 

weem do not let whatever that is out of the box! 

and GM you don't want to be an enchanter anymore?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

as much as I love being an enchanter, and I really do, I want to find out more about the xp system, and as such I need to level up, unfortunately


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Posted this in another thread, but figured it was relevant to this one as well






HolyMan said:


> weem do not let whatever that is out of the box!




Do not fear the contents of The Box, for it contains naught but the Essence of XPness.










That...did _not_ sound right.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Ahem* Danny A, it was just like what Holy man said: keep _*it*_ in the box, please.

GandulM: as much as I have enjoyed being the salvador dali Lama, I am close to find out where the next level is I think.


----------



## weem

So, I was in a weird mood at work just now (read as, lazy) and had this idea to take the crate a step farther...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

let me check, scott


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

already nailed 14 at 480


----------



## Velmont

GandalfMithrandir said:


> L11 is at 261




It means I will probably raise level somewhere this summer or this fall.

Nice strip [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION], but I can't sadly not give you XP at the moment.


----------



## weem

So, just noticed...

<-- level 20


For those of you keeping track, I have no idea what the limit was. I'm at 1458 now, but last I saw it (before lvl 20), it was 1401 or 03... somewhere in there.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm....Danny will need to keep a closer eye once he's around 1400...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

indeed, and it's good that weem was the first lvl 20

in other news I'm not now lvl 13 at 390 xp, which makes it a little closer


----------



## Scott DeWar

i see you as a Llamma now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> So, just noticed...
> 
> <-- level 20




Aaaaahhh, Grand Druid.  As I recall, you can only have one of those, and you had to fight your way to the top.  I'm guessing _SOME_one got some use out of their assassin abilities.







_(*STAAAAAAB*)_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _(*STAAAAAAB*)_



Keep practicing; maybe you'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maybe Belker of OOTS needs to consider multi classing to Assasan. Or would he give them a bad rep?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He's an honorary member.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ROFL! they do so so he will not attack them! They are afeared of him, especially if he has a pebble.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I have joined the ranks of Assassins. Confirmed at 1180 XP.

My weapon of choice shall be:

[sblock]The Pillow!





[/sblock]


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> My weapon of choice shall be:
> [sblock]The Pillow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



We have been expecting you, inquisitor from Spain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> We have been expecting you, inquisitor from Spain.




Ooooooohhh no you haven't!


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ooooooohhh no you haven't!



Ok. You got me. I totally didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition. Or the nice red uniforms.


----------



## TarionzCousin

jonesy said:


> We have been expecting you, inquisitor from Spain.



That's Impossible! Nobody expects the, er... um... you get the picture.

Don't open this sblock.

[sblock]SURPRISE!!!






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TarionzCousin

weem said:


> So, I was in a weird mood at work just now (read as, lazy) and had this idea to take the crate a step farther...



What font is that? I need that font.


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> That's Impossible! Nobody expects the, er... um... you get the picture.
> 
> Don't open this sblock.
> 
> [sblock]SURPRISE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SBLOCK]



nice rack!


----------



## weem

TarionzCousin said:


> What font is that? I need that font.




It's just Arial (Black)


----------



## surfarcher

Love the newest batch of pics weem 

Does that mean 11 is at 240?  Well here I sit at 239 and have been for days.  That's so funny!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

surfarcher said:


> Love the newest batch of pics weem
> 
> Does that mean 11 is at 240?  Well here I sit at 239 and have been for days.  That's so funny!



Nope! I'm at 243 and still 10th level.


----------



## surfarcher

Huh! Well there you go... Anyone remember where 11 is then?


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

surfarcher said:


> Huh! Well there you go... Anyone remember where 11 is then?



261, according to this.


----------



## surfarcher

Thanks Nemesis... I always lose that thread!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

surfarcher said:


> Thanks Nemesis... I always lose that thread!



No problem!  I tried to help you on your way, but I have to spread it around more first!


----------



## surfarcher

Snap!  I was just spreading because I can't XP you


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Sweet! Thanks guys!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bows*quite welcome.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

surfarcher said:


> Huh! Well there you go... Anyone remember where 11 is then?




Give me about 60xp and I'll confirm it for you.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

> Scott DeWar: now you have 244.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leif: make that 245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnknownAtThisTime: Make that 248ish?



251 now, actually! Only 10 more to go!! Thanks again, guys! 

(don't forget - copper subscribers give out 3xp at a time, and silvers give out 5!!) 

EDIT: 







> HolyMan: Spreading the XP peanut butter...



Mmmmm... extra chunky!  (257)


----------



## HolyMan

I gave 5 I believe so you should be only 5 down. 

HM


----------



## Velmont

UnknownAtThisTime said:


> Give me about 60xp and I'll confirm it for you.




I probably need less than that, but  Nemesis is closer than me.


----------



## Leif

Gosh, I've given out xp like crazy in this thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it is a nice place to spread it


----------



## surfarcher

249 now... Oh dear!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

surfarcher said:


> 249 now... Oh dear!



I'm at 260. One point shy.

Here's the funny thing though - I kind of want to "earn it" the old fashioned way - by making a good, solid post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Then go out there a drop a solid one on someone!






Wait...that didn't sound right.


----------



## HolyMan

Claiming the 1,000th post spot. 

And Danny the above post is exactly why you are near the top. 

HM


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then go out there a drop a solid one on someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...that didn't sound right.



Or is it _exactly_ right?  

No, you're right. It's wrong. Just _wrong_. Right? Er, yeah, I'm done...


----------



## surfarcher

Eeew the smell! That was *so* wrong  LOL!


----------



## Scott DeWar

alright, who stepped in it!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Count Dooku.


----------



## Leif

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Count Dooku.



Actually, I think it was his even more evil cousin Count Dookie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok guys, my shoes are clean, but these brown footprints say someone does not have clean shoes. however it is, go clean your shoes and then clean the floor here!


----------



## surfarcher

* Points an accusatory finger at Dannyalcatraz *

_Poopey_-feet! _Poopey_-feet!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Danny, go clean your feet. 

No, take your shoes off, then exit, clean your shoes. 

As you let your shoes dry, comeback and wipe up the poop. 

(sheesh, a grown man should know better.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

HEY!

I didn't do anything- I suggested that someone else might wish to!

Summa Non Pedifeculare!


----------



## Leif

Dannyalcatraz said:


> HEY!
> I didn't do anything!



Ahhh, DENIAL!  The First Refuge of the Hideously Guilty.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*throws shoes*_

And THAT would be ANGER- step 2!


----------



## Scott DeWar

*ducks shoes* ewwwwwwwwww! They DO stink!!


----------



## weem

Every time I visit this thread, there are a few more pages...

...and every time I expect to get what's going on, but find myself more confused instead, hehe.

But hey, it looks like everyone is having fun


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> *ducks shoes* ewwwwwwwwww! They DO stink!!




They WERE old shoes...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tha and the poop on them.

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]

sorry man, you have to stay better updated to maintain sanity here, or for that matter, any where you see me. I wonder why that is .. .. .. ..


----------



## jonesy

Trying to understand how the threads here evolve these days is like being nibbled to death by.. what are those Earth creatures called? Cats?


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry man, you have to stay better updated to maintain sanity here, or for that matter, any where you see me. I wonder why that is .. .. .. ..




Sanity, what that word mean?


----------



## Leif

Velmont said:


> Sanity, what that word mean?



I hope you're not asking DeWar that question!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think He is, which you will note I have not been able to come up with an answer yet.


----------



## Leif

Take care that you don't strain something important trying!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ah, nutz. That reeeely hurts!


----------



## Velmont

Leif said:


> I hope you're not asking DeWar that question!




Can I ask you instead?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*this is going to be fun!*



Scott DeWar said:


> Tha and the poop on them.
> 
> [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]
> 
> sorry man, you have to stay better updated to maintain sanity here, or for that matter, any where you see me. I wonder why that is .. .. .. ..






jonesy said:


> Trying to understand how the threads here evolve these days is like being nibbled to death by.. what are those Earth creatures called? Cats?






Velmont said:


> Sanity, what that word mean?






Leif said:


> I hope you're not asking DeWar that question!






Scott DeWar said:


> I think He is, which you will note I have not been able to come up with an answer yet.






Velmont said:


> Can I ask you instead?




[sblock=the only correct response]
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee
ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha heeha ha ha ha ha ha 
h ho ho hee hee ha ha ha hee
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## jonesy

_"Only the insane have strength enough to prosper. Only those who prosper may truly judge what is sane."_ - WH40K Rogue Trader - (1987)


So:

Insane (strenght) > Prospers.

The Prospering Ones (insane/strenght) > Judge what sane means. Likely to pick people like themselves as sane.

So >

Sane (prospering/insane/strenght)

Therefore >

Opposite of sane = Not prospering, not insane, not strong.

Wait a minute..

Let's go back to the deciding step >>>

The Prospering Ones (insane/strenght) > Judge what sane means. NOT likely to pick people like themselves as sane.

So >

Sane (not prospering/not insane/not strong)

Therefore >

Opposite of sane = Prospering, Insane, Strong.

Therefore the Insane are Strong, become Prosperous, and call those who are not those things Sane.

The Sane are therefore the most likely to be Dead in WH40K.

Sounds about right.


----------



## Velmont

1) Wikipedia tells sanity is rationality.

2) What you are telling sounds rational.

1 + 2 => [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION] is artistic, charismatic and kick-ass.

Am I right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> _"Only the insane have strength enough to prosper. Only those who prosper may truly judge what is sane."_ - WH40K Rogue Trader - (1987)
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Sounds about right.






Velmont said:


> 1) Wikipedia tells sanity is *snip
> 
> Am I right?




This made my head hurt, now I know how [MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION] feels.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Now that the link is gone (or moved?), how can we find the list of people with the most XP? Last I heard EGG was closing in on Umbran, I think.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

TarionzCousin said:


> Now that the link is gone (or moved?), how can we find the list of people with the most XP? Last I heard EGG was closing in on Umbran, I think.



You mean this link to that list that I'm now on (albeit in last place  )?


----------



## Scott DeWar

the list that shows me with apx. 3.5 deciweems?


----------



## Leif

Velmont said:


> Can I ask you instead?



You can always _ask_, but that doesn't guarantee that I'll be able to adequately answer!


----------



## Velmont

I don't care if the answer is right or wrong, sane or insane, red or fluffy, I just want an answer.


----------



## Velmont

Nemesis Destiny said:


> You mean this link to that list that I'm now on (albeit in last place  )?




32 XP and I'm on that list... well, probably more as once I'll have 32 more XP, others will have more too.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Velmont said:


> 32 XP and I'm on that list... well, probably more as once I'll have 32 more XP, others will have more too.



I'd help you out, but I have to spread it around.

It took a lot of insightful posts (and a little participation in this thread) to make it onto that list, but it took me less than 6 months, so I must be doing _something _right


----------



## Velmont

At least 10k of my post are made in PbP, but when you throw dice with an at-will power, there is nothing worth of XP. But once in a while, I get XP from there, but I think at least half of my XP come form this thread and the Fray.


----------



## surfarcher

Lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah-ley, lah.

You are all crackers! In fact I am the only sane one on this strange planet.

Lister: "There are no alien girls with three boobs saying 'tell me of this earth thing called love'".


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ0VMDmGdx0]YouTube - They're coming to take me away -Lard[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You know, when i was in the mental ward, all the crazy people tried to get in. When I left, all the crazy people were claiming to be sane!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> You know, when i was in the mental ward, all the crazy people tried to get in. When I left, all the crazy people were claiming to be sane!!



Wait!  You mean you were where you belong and they let you out??  What were they thinking??


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did NOT say they _let_ me out, I did say I left. How, I did NOT mention. On purpose at that.


----------



## weem

The titles may need some re-tooling (or at least the one for level 20), hehe...

I have had a few people mistake [me] for an EN World admin recently - I finally asked the most recent person why this was. His response...



> Lol Sorry about that, I think its your "The Grand Druid" status as well as your proliferation of posts.




Personally, I think the title should be "weem was here"...


...just sayin'


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How about "weem with pie?"

"weempire?" (say that one like a certain Transylvanian...)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am count vweem, a vWeempire! muh ha ha ha HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*swirling crystal goblet of XP*_

"I do not dreeenk...vine."

_*standing on balcony on moonlit night, arms spread wide*_

"Ahhh, Cheeeeldren ov ze boards, vot sveet music zey make!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> _*swirling crystal goblet of XP*_
> 
> "I do not dreeenk...vine."
> 
> _*standing on balcony on moonlit night, arms spread wide*_
> 
> "Ahhh, Cheeeeldren ov ze boards, vot sveet music zey make!"




ahrg! an impersonator: a doppleweemaganger!!


----------



## jonesy

You're turning weem into a meme?

A weme.


----------



## Scott DeWar

would that be Meme, or mweme?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was looking at achievement icons and noticed this:



> Epic Tier	Gained enough XP to reach 21st level.	2 people have earned this Achievement




Now, I'm #2 on the XP list & weem's #1...and neither of us is 21st level.

Is this some kind of error, or was a statement I made late last year true: someone out there has been awarded a buttload of points but has disabled their XP?

Or is it measuring some OTHER form of XP?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NOBODY has an answer?

I'm stunned...no _SHOCKED_, I say!


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> NOBODY has an answer?
> 
> I'm stunned...no _SHOCKED_, I say!




After I hit 20, I disabled mine to see if it would pull me from the top list, and it didn't - so, I don't think that's it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> After I hit 20, I disabled mine to see if it would pull me from the top list, and it didn't - so, I don't think that's it.




You've taken yourself out of the system?

Disappointing.


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You've taken yourself out of the system?
> 
> Disappointing.




I intended to, but since it didn't remove me from the "top" list anyway I re-enabled it. I guess the only difference between being enabled/disabled is that it doesn't show the green bars under your avatar on the left, as you can still award XP to those who have disabled it and still see them on the list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmmm...still see YOUR green bars!

My point was that, in the XP arena, you're like Croathian in the postcount arena: the gold standard; the top gunslinger; Moby Dick.

(Yes, I did just imagine a white sperm whale with a goatee.  And if he were to be named, he'd be Moby Weem, not the Grandma-unfriendly other way...)

You guys set the benchmark for others to aim for.

If you opt out, well, some of the luster of approaching and or passing you is diminished.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Weem,
you and cothnean are not allowed to change to a new name! you must continue to be a target to be achieved! !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And still the mystery remains...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Who is in control of the level titles?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Illtitleuminati.


----------



## Scott DeWar

harumph-all this time i thiught we dealt with them back in the 1800's


----------



## Leif

scott dewar said:


> harumph-all this time i thiught we dealt with them back in the 1800's



Dream on, Suckah!!!


----------



## Mark CMG

I wondered why my level was lame until I looked again and saw it said _Lama_.


----------



## Mark CMG

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmmm...still see YOUR green bars!
> 
> My point was that, in the XP arena, you're like *Croathian* (. . .)







Scott DeWar said:


> Weem,
> you and *cothnean* are (. . .)





You've both misspelled _Crotchetyan_.


----------



## jonesy

Guys, come one, is it really that hard to correctly spell Crotophaginae?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mark CMG said:


> I wondered why my level was lame until I looked again and saw it said _Lama_.




I got to be the Salvador Dali Lama for a while!



Mark CMG said:


> You've both misspelled _Crotchetyan_.




I thought it was pronounced crotheomegasaurus?


----------



## Mark CMG

Well, it's spelled _Luxury Yacht_ but it's pronounced _Throat-Warbler Mangrove_. - G. Chapman (deceased) (Mrs.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark CMG said:


> You've both misspelled _Crotchetyan_.






jonesy said:


> Guys, come one, is it really that hard to correctly spell Crotophaginae?




I'm blaming Autocorrect.  Yeah..._THAT'S_ the ticket!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Now, I'm #2 on the XP list & weem's #1...and neither of us is 21st level.
> 
> Is this some kind of error, or was a statement I made late last year true: someone out there has been awarded a buttload of points but has disabled their XP?
> 
> Or is it measuring some OTHER form of XP?



Level titles go off XP and Achievements measure nostril size.


----------



## Scott DeWar

TarionzCousin said:


> Level titles go off XP and Achievements measure nostril size.




Well, DA has 9 achievements, you have 10 and I have 11. What does that say?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> TarionzCousin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Level titles go off XP and Achievements measure nostril size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, DA has 9 achievements, you have 10 and I have 11. What does that say?
Click to expand...


Either
"I am _*SNORTICUS!*_"

Or

"This! Is! _*SNOTTA!*_


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "This! Is! _*SNOTTA!*_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, TC- just noted your status.

Have you seen the story about the vicious cat that sent a man...an ARMED man...to the hospital?  I posted it in the Media Lounge.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ouch- that is just wrong!


----------



## Leif

DeWar, I dare you to call that cat a pussy to his face.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif, it was a 20 pound feral cat that looked like it meant business-no freakin way!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Apparently, the feral kitty had to be euthanized.

If they put it in the Pet Sematary and it comes back to roam the world, will that make it a Roaming Cat-Lich?


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Apparently, the feral kitty had to be euthanized.
> 
> If they put it in the Pet Sematary and it comes back to roam the world, will that make it a Roaming Cat-Lich?




How many lives can a phylactery hold?


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> How many lives can a phylactery hold?



How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Apparently, the feral kitty had to be euthanized.



That's too bad; I was hoping to upgrade to a +4 Feral Kitty.


----------



## Scott DeWar

advanced feral kittywith a level of barbarian. Rage!!!!!


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> advanced feral kittywith a level of barbarian. Rage!!!!!




Ain't nobody putting me in a Bag!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

According to feline polymath, Bucky Katt, in RPGs designed by cats, "Monkey Grip" has more to do with attacking members of the primate family.  Perhaps that guy was just an unwitting participant in a cat LARP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Soooo...I've been on a bit of a roll lately.  What did we say was the threshold for Level weem?  Errrr...20?


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Soooo...I've been on a bit of a roll lately.  What did we say was the threshold for Level weem?  Errrr...20?



No. Weem is the threshold for Level weem. Hodor?


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> No. Weem is the threshold for Level weem. Hodor?




16 Spellbinder 670
17 The Great Druid 832
18 Grandmaster of Flowers 994-1000
19 Grandmaster of Assassins 1180
20 The Grand Druid 1401-1458

16 Earth Elemental 619-690
17 Death Knight 832
18 Gibbering Mouther 990
19 Golden Retriever 1180


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> 16 Spellbinder 670
> 17 The Great Druid 832
> 18 Grandmaster of Flowers 994-1000
> 19 Grandmaster of Assassins 1180
> 20 The Grand Druid 1401-1458
> 
> 16 Earth Elemental 619-690
> 17 Death Knight 832
> 18 Gibbering Mouther 990
> 19 Golden Retriever 1180



Oh.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if that is accurate, then I am only 2 away from the next level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nemesis Destiny, I got another one from another thread and as you can see, your one and it are what I needed! Thanks!!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Scott DeWar said:


> Nemesis Destiny, I got another one from another thread and as you can see, your one and it are what I needed! Thanks!!



Anytime!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> weem:
> I have been very quiet here at ENW... you pass me yet?




Wha?

_BWAH-HA-HA-HA-haaaaaaa!_

You still have 134 points on me, dude!  Due to Operation: Power Level Gary, he's more likely to pass you in the next six months than I am!


----------



## surfarcher

Hey gang?  What's the happ's?  What's new on the "EN"?

I see a number of my old friend have been busy levelling up while my boss-enforced-isolation has me stagnating.  );


----------



## Jdvn1

The length of time this thread has been going on is ludicrous, by the way.


----------



## surfarcher

Sure it is and...

Hey! Lookie! I'm Level 11!  Aaww... Gee thanks for the sympathies guys!


----------



## Velmont

Jdvn1 said:


> The length of time this thread has been going on is ludicrous, by the way.




Bah, merely a thousand post.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have yet just begun to post!


----------



## Jdvn1

Velmont said:


> Bah, merely a thousand post.



Almost a full year!


----------



## Velmont

Wait to see how it will have turned out in 9 more years.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jdvn1 said:


> The length of time this thread has been going on is ludicrous, by the way.




Perhaps, in time, it will take the #1 Spot...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQW6zMWOnic]YouTube - ‪Number one spot‬‏[/ame]


----------



## El Mahdi

Jdvn1 said:


> The length of time this thread has been going on is ludicrous, by the way.




In this case ENWorld is just like any big city, and this thread is the ENWorld street corner.

You know, the one where all the xp hounds attention seekers hang out.

Of course though, I'd never actually hang out on this corner myself.  I'm just driving through...

What's that officer?  No, no...I'm just checking out the sites.  I'd never give XP to someone in exchange for _that_!


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> In this case ENWorld is just like any big city, and this thread is the ENWorld street corner.
> 
> You know, the one where all the xp hounds attention seekers hang out.
> 
> Of course though, I'd never actually hang out on this corner myself.  I'm just driving through...
> 
> What's that officer?  No, no...I'm just checking out the sites.  I'd never give XP to someone in exchange for _that_!




hey sweeety! you wanna parteeeee?!?


----------



## surfarcher

A-hem!


----------



## jonesy

Take one step forwards, two steps left, one step back, two steps right. Jump up, kneel down, stand up, look down, shake you arms, shake you head, make a face, shout out loud. Take one step back, two steps right, one step forwards, two steps left. Smile.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stand in the place where you live
Now face North
Think about direction
Wonder why you haven't before


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stand in the place where you live
> Now face North
> Think about direction
> Wonder why you haven't before



I'm wondering why you haven't before.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

jonesy said:


> I'm wondering why you haven't before.




I'm always thinking about directions.  I drive all over the D/FW Metroplex just about every damn day.

And those of my relatives who relocated here from New Orleans in 2005 seem to have ZERO concept of NSEW.  Some of them can't seem to grasp that the Sun rises in the East and sets in the West.


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And those of my relatives who relocated here from New Orleans in 2005 seem to have ZERO concept of NSEW.  Some of them can't seem to grasp that the Sun rises in the East and sets in the West.



Well, to be fair, it must be awfully confusing for you americans to have the Eastern World in the West.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wait, the sun rises in the east? To the west is the east?

OH! the sun rises in the west which is where the east is!! I get it!


----------



## xigbar

If this is not the longest thread ever, my head will explode.


----------



## jonesy

xigbar said:


> If this is not the longest thread ever, my head will explode.



Then you should probably avoid some of the Storyhour and Playing the Game threads.


----------



## xigbar

jonesy said:


> Then you should probably avoid some of the Storyhour and Playing the Game threads.




I don't know, I could use a little blasting out of the earwax, a quick visit can't hurt.


----------



## Velmont

xigbar said:


> I don't know, I could use a little blasting out of the earwax, a quick visit can't hurt.




That one is longuer, and we hope to make it even longuer.


----------



## jonesy

Technically, the Hivemind is the longest thread. It's just divided into multiple parts. If they hadn't needed to start a new thread back when there was a limit to the size it would have a 100,000 replies by now.


----------



## xigbar

velmont said:


> that one is longuer, and we hope to make it even longuer.




this is happening. Right now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can't believe we have that thread at over 1500. right now. It should be longer then that. I was slacking on slacking.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> 20 The Grand Druid 1401-1458




OK, I can state that it is at least 1417, since I'm at 1416 and still Lvl 19.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> i should be longer then that



Yeah, totally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> It should be longer then that.






jonesy said:


> Yeah, totally.




It. the thread. not I.


----------



## surfarcher

Scott DeWar said:


> It. the thread. not I.




Sure, that's what you tell us


----------



## jonesy

Hey, surfarcher. I've been wondering. Is your profile picture a man wakeboarding behind a shark?


----------



## Dice4Hire

Aren't you guys mature enough to stop comparing lengths?


----------



## jonesy

Dice4Hire said:


> Aren't you guys mature enough to stop comparing lengths?



Does not compute. Maybe if you made the post a bit longer.


----------



## El Mahdi

Hey, post size doesn't matter...it's the mosting of the posting that counts!

(...or so I've been told...)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dice4Hire said:


> Aren't you guys mature enough to stop comparing lengths?



Mature? Here?? You have either got to be kidding or you are on the totally wrong web sight.


----------



## xigbar

Scott DeWar said:


> Mature? Here?? You have either got to be kidding or you are on the totally wrong web sight.




I think I need my eyesite checked.


----------



## jonesy

xigbar said:


> I think I need my eyesite checked.



I doubt it's anything peppermint. It'll past, don't you worm about it.


----------



## xigbar

jonesy said:


> I doubt it's anything peppermint. It'll past, don't you worm about it.




I always preferred licorice, personally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

dannyalcatraz said:


> ok, i can state that it is at least 1417, since i'm at 1416 and still lvl 19.




1417*, and still an ass assin.







*As of this edit, 1421...


----------



## surfarcher

jonesy said:


> Hey, surfarcher. I've been wondering. Is your profile picture a man wakeboarding behind a shark?




Nah it's a guy on a longboard (long surfboard) at a break called Witches Rock.  That's one of my other hobbies


----------



## Leif

Hey, [MENTION=84774]surfarcher[/MENTION], just wanted to add my gripe to yours about the freakin' NERVE of bosses blocking ENWorld on work computers!  Don't they understand that we do better work if we have a chance to let off a little steam now and then and flex our creative mental muscles?  The heathens....


----------



## surfarcher

The _idiots_ claim that this is a _gaming_ site! Ugh!

I tried to argue that this is more a hobby or entertainment or special interest site.

But nnooooo.... They wouldn't have it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*face palm* those unlearned cretens! Barbarians all ! !


----------



## Scott DeWar

on a side note of thread related news, Danny Alcatraz is 96 xp away from Weem!!

and on a side side note, A pentatraz = 14,210 xp


----------



## Leif

Young whippersnappers like DeWar have no reason to know this, but back in the days when cheesy videogames were limited to Pong and Missile Command, we actually used to refer to RPGing as "gaming."  Doing so only causes confusion now, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh, i remember owning pong. I remember playing missle command. Later i remember owning and playing B 1 bomber for commodor 64, then cracking the code to give unlimited weapons and fuel. Those were the easy days.


----------



## surfarcher

I remember peeking and poking on my TRS80 so that I could play the newest fangled Adventure Game complete with an _*incredible*_ 16 colours of text! *Wow*!


----------



## El Mahdi

Whatever! I remember playing RPG's with a clay tablet and reed stylus. Think the Chainmail rules look primitive? You should have seen the Original-Original Basic Beginner Bronze-Age Rules in Cuneiform!

But at least we got to use real weapons...


----------



## jonesy

Bah. We played by drawing figures on cave walls with mud. And then we had to quit playing when our boss told us to stop and go hunt some sabertooth for lunch. And all we had were stones for weapons.


----------



## surfarcher

Wait! You got to use *mud*?!?

Oh man that would have been so much nicer than what we used in the old days!

We had to use our own... Uh... We had to make do with whatever we could "make ourselves"... Literally...


----------



## weem

surfarcher said:


> The _idiots_ claim that this is a _gaming_ site! Ugh!
> 
> I tried to argue that this is more a hobby or entertainment or special interest site.
> 
> But nnooooo.... They wouldn't have it.




That sucks 

I have Steam installed at work. We play games from time to time. I was just showing the boss Terraria (by playing it here) the other day - got him hooked on it.

How are things here btw? Danny about to hit 20 yet or what?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know he is 76 away from you. As of right now any way. I can't xp him yet to find out.

I Need to spread the apple butter and such before I can toast him again.

I know that the range known is 1401 to 1458, and he is at 1421, so we know it is somewhere between 1422 an 1458-in theory any way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yep- still 19th level.*

I had a run of funny + smart to close on Dr. Weemenstein, but brain go wonkyfuzz.  Blerbitz.  Foogsnugfule.







* 1425 points and counting


----------



## surfarcher

weem said:


> That sucks
> 
> I have Steam installed at work. We play games from time to time. I was just showing the boss Terraria (by playing it here) the other day - got him hooked on it.
> 
> How are things here btw? Danny about to hit 20 yet or what?




The salt! It hurts!

Why would you rub it in my wounds? Oh _why_?!?

*sniff*sob*


----------



## Scott DeWar

surfarcher said:


> The salt! It hurts!
> 
> Why would you rub it in my wounds? Oh _why_?!?
> 
> *sniff*sob*




careful, he may offer alcohol or lemon juce to wash out the salt.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Or to make a margarita to dull the pain...


----------



## surfarcher

Scott DeWar said:


> careful, he may offer alcohol or lemon juce to wash out the salt.




Sounds delish


----------



## surfarcher

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or to make a margarita to dull the pain...



   hehe!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yep- still 19th level.*
> 
> I had a run of funny + smart to close on Dr. Weemenstein, but brain go wonkyfuzz.  Blerbitz.  Foogsnugfule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 1425 points and counting




Now 1428: still foogsnugfule, still 19th level.


----------



## Scott DeWar

narrowing it down between 1428 to 1458!

make the 1429 to 1458.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*1429!!!*_


Oh, still 19th.


----------



## john112364

That did the trick!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OK!

At XP 1432, I became a Druid Dude. ()  That means we've narrowed the range for the changeover to 20th as being between 1430-1432.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> OK!
> 
> At XP 1432, I became a Druid Dude. ()  That means we've narrowed the range for the changeover to 20th as being between 1430-1432.
> 
> Happy Hunting!



Congratulations. 

Druid + Dude = Drude.


----------



## TarionzCousin

I just realized that this leaves me alone as Head of the Assassins.

Finally, I have supreme authority to make decisions. No more arguing with DannyA about who to off first. No more meetings or committees. 

Just "Donate" your GP and give me a name. I'll take it from there.


----------



## Leif

TarionzCousin said:


> Just "Donate" your GP and give me a name. I'll take it from there.



5,000 gp is left in a sack near Uncle Groovy's / "Oscar the Grouch's" trash can with a note that just says, "DeWar."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> 5,000 gp is left in a sack near Uncle Groovy's / "Oscar the Grouch's" trash can with a note that just says, "DeWar."



I'll not go alone! i will die with many at the same time! This is for Miranda!!!!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Leif said:


> 5,000 gp is left in a sack near Uncle Groovy's / "Oscar the Grouch's" trash can with a note that just says, "DeWar."



Who is Oscar the Grouch? Look more closely, friend. You've got the wrong assassin!


----------



## john112364

_Pssst. I think he left it with your neighbor down by Sesame Street! If it gets into the trash can you'll never get the money. I hear that can is a mess. Just sayin'._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Finally, I have supreme authority to make decisions. No more arguing with DannyA about who to off first. No more meetings or committees.




See, you misunderstood me all this time- I had no problem with your target selection at all.

It was this whole "DEATH BY COOKIES!" thing you were always on about that bugged me.

I mean, an "accidental" choking on an Oreo is one thing...but Samoa Shurikens, clubbings with sacks of Chocolate Chip cookies, suffocation via Nutter-Butter bags, your Five Ladyfingers of Death...it was all too much.


----------



## Leif

TarionzCousin said:


> Who is Oscar the Grouch? Look more closely, friend. You've got the wrong assassin!



Sorry, Cookie Monster!  Dang, I remember CM being BLUE for crying out loud!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leif said:


> Sorry, Cookie Monster!  Dang, I remember CM being BLUE for crying out loud!




Well, that _was_ in the days when he used to work Vegas.  He's calmed down his act a lot...and is a whole bunch more eco-friendly than he used to be.


----------



## Leif

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, that _was_ in the days when he used to work Vegas.  He's calmed down his act a lot...and is a whole bunch more eco-friendly than he used to be.



Yeah, I caught his act there a few times.  Used to do a 'donkey show' with a chick named White Chocolate, as I recall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Buddy Hackett said that that show nearly scared him gentile...and Don Rickles said that it cost him his hair.


----------



## Scott DeWar

if death by cookies is not acceptable, then what about death by ice cream?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Green is merely one of Cookie Monster's many disguises. He is a very colorful (and messy) assassin.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just looked, and I'm 65XP shy of weem...and he's been kinda quiet around here lately.

That means he's getting ready to drop some bit of ultra-genius image in a thread somewhere and rack up a demon's diaper's worth of XP for it.

Not a gripe, not a lament, nor even a plea for XP...just a prediction.


----------



## Leif

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Buddy Hackett said that that show nearly scared him gentile...and Don Rickles said that it cost him his hair.



I remember that about Buddy!  The way I remember him putting it was that he was having a bear of a time finding a urologist who was qualified and willing to reverse his circumcision.


----------



## Velmont

Death by Chocolate!


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just looked, and I'm 65XP shy of weem...and he's been kinda quiet around here lately.
> 
> That means he's getting ready to drop some bit of ultra-genius image in a thread somewhere and rack up a demon's diaper's worth of XP for it.
> 
> Not a gripe, not a lament, nor even a plea for XP...just a prediction.




Na, I have nothing planned, it's all yours! I would give it to you if I could (can't even XP you, despite trying).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Na, I have nothing planned, it's all yours! I would give it to you if I could (can't even XP you, despite trying).




Oh, well then I stand correc...wait a minute- _you're just trying to put us all off guard!!!_


I'm onto you and your wily ways, weem!  You're not going to fool me!  I vow that _when_ your next bit of photoshopped genius pops up here, I...will...give...you...only...1XP.

*I SWEAR IT!*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leif said:


> Yeah, I caught his act there a few times.  Used to do a 'donkey show' with a chick named White Chocolate, as I recall.






Velmont said:


> Death by Chocolate!




I missed that clever follow-up!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Death by Chocolate!




Ahhhhhhhh.... such a magnificent and beautiful way to die. *le sigh*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> Ahhhhhhhh.... such a magnificent and beautiful way to die. *le sigh*




Well...until the donkey gets involved.


----------



## Velmont

Woohoo, I'm Paragon now! OK, I have still a long way to reach danny


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Death by Chocolate!






Scott DeWar said:


> Ahhhhhhhh.... such a magnificent and beautiful way to die. *le sigh*






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well...until the donkey gets involved.




ummmm, what do donkeys have todo with chocaolate


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> ummmm, what do donkeys have todo with chocaolate


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> ummmm, what do donkeys have todo with chocaolate




See this, upthread:



Leif said:


> Yeah, I caught his act there a few times.  Used to do a 'donkey show' with a chick named White Chocolate, as I recall.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


>




some day, I will learn to be wise and not ask such questions. Perhaps today I have learned my lesson.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gulla, perhaps but no level up yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well, I don't know the how or when, but as I predicted upthread, weem has posted something...and people really liked it.

After a good run of posts getting +1-+2 XP here and there, I had closed to within 20 points or so, but I checked today.  He's at 1500XP- 39 more than I am- probably on the strength of a single brilliant image!

He's like a nigh-unbeatable final boss in an arcade game!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Mind linking to it?


----------



## Scott DeWar

an innocent request: Yes, perhaps a link to examine this recurring unusual phenomenal occurrence.


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Well, I don't know the how or when, but as I predicted upthread, weem has posted something...and people really liked it.
> 
> After a good run of posts getting +1-+2 XP here and there, I had closed to within 20 points or so, but I checked today.  He's at 1500XP- 39 more than I am- probably on the strength of a single brilliant image!
> 
> He's like a nigh-unbeatable final boss in an arcade game!




Sorry to say, but my last post here was one week ago today, in this very thread. Also, during all of June (20 days now) I have been XP'd only 9 times - the last time coming also a week ago 

Worry not - you will indeed pass me! Yes, I could probably make images and keep propelling the number ahead, but honestly, I am all but inactive here lately (I think I have 3-4 posts here total this month).

*update*

This post was the last to get regular XP (more than 1 comment), but it was posted on the 2nd, and was last XP'd over a week ago. It's as close to a link to anything significant (lately) that's out there (since people seem to be curious)...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...peration-power-level-gary-37.html#post5580305

*update 2*

Oh, and Scott hit me with XP on it, so he seems to be undermining your mission, Danny


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

weem said:
			
		

> Oh, and Scott hit me with XP on it, so he seems to be undermining your mission, Danny







"Behold! The Underminer!"


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

He he heeeee!


----------



## Nemesis Destiny

Sweet! I'm an Enchanter now! And 89th on the XP chart! Watch out Weem and DannyA - I'm coming for ya!


----------



## Scott DeWar

weem said:


> *update 2*
> 
> Oh, and Scott hit me with XP on it, so he seems to be undermining your mission, Danny






Nemesis Destiny said:


> "Behold! The Underminer!"



I admitt it! WITH PRIDE!! And that is a very flattering picture of me. Thank you Nemisis.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y'know, reading some of those XP posts, perhaps I never should have grown that goatee.  Or the moustache.  Or bought that lovely black cape & top hat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*arch nemisis*



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y'know, reading some of those XP posts, perhaps I never should have grown that goatee.  Or the moustache.  Or bought that lovely black cape & top hat.



does the goatee look like this? :


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Once upon a time, it did.  Now it's 2 distinct entities, he moustache above, the triangular patch goatee below...with the inverted triangular underlip thing to create an asymmetrical hourglass effect.  Ish.

Kinda like this picture of Chris Cornell...but with less hair, less cool, and more pigmentation.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__6YKWNNe_M4/TVMR2y96VkI/AAAAAAAAAbM/jRI0f8u8eS8/s1600/Chris%2BCornell.jpg


(Oh yeah, and more fat.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[MENTION=9470]weem[/MENTION]

Just out of curiosity, do you have any idea which of your awesome images got you the most XP?  I know the Donkeynomicon and your Golden Girls images drew some hefty attention, but were they your tops?

What is YOUR gold standard?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> He he heeeee!



That's it. He's finally snapped. 

And he was so close, too. Only 23 shy of the weem at this moment. Sigh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> That's it. He's finally snapped.




...again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...again.




'again' would indicate a state of stable sanity was reached until that point, However I question the claim to that state. I think he is still in the 'snapped' condition.


----------



## surfarcher

Scott DeWar said:


> 'again' would indicate a state of stable sanity was reached until that point, However I question the claim to that state. I think he is still in the 'snapped' condition.




No I'm certain he actually snapped again, rather than remaining snapped.

It was clearly audible from here on the other side of the globe...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem should be getting an influx of XP...


right...


about...



_(wait for it)_


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> weem should be getting an influx of XP...
> 
> 
> right...
> 
> 
> about...
> 
> 
> 
> _(wait for it)_




Nope!

I have not posted since my last post in this thread, and won't be posting again before you pass me. You are one away, and about to do it - your predictions (of never being able to do it) were waaaay off 

(Tried to XP you just now... still can't)

Someone push him to the top, he's only 1 away


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ta daaaaaa!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just so you know, weem, when I posted about you getting XP, we were _tied_.

And now you'e pulling away again!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that, um, might, er, uh, have ,ahem, been, uh, My doing.

*snicker*

by the way, as of right now-Danny is 2 behind Weem.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ahhh, it is all so clear, now.

weem, our XP totals are but playthings of the masses!






(Now awaiting a chorus of "Duh!")


----------



## jonesy

Oh life is bigger, it's bigger than you.
I thought that I heard you crying, I thought that I heard you scream, I think I thought I saw you die.
But don't tell my heart, my achy breaky heart, I just don't think it'd understand.
Six feet deep is the incision, in my heart, that barless prison, discoulours all with tunnel vision.
From that cloud, number nine, danger starts the sharp incline.
What have I become, my sweetest friend.
And with a pen and pad I compose this rhyme, to hit you and get you equipped for the summer time.
'cause that's how i roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhh, it is all so clear, now.
> 
> weem, our XP totals are but playthings of the masses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now awaiting a chorus of "Duh!")




Duh!!!


----------



## Velmont

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhh, it is all so clear, now.
> 
> weem, our XP totals are but playthings of the masses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now awaiting a chorus of "Duh!")




About time!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Velmont said:


> About time!




Duh!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

At this point, I am officially keeping weem's throne warm for him.

He will now post an image dealing with Gary Gygax, Dragons, Unicorns, and Roselyn Sánchez (a _*HOT*_ Puerto Rican singer).  With ninjas.


----------



## Scott DeWar

what if he doesn't?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> what if he doesn't?




Then it will be something unimaginably _more_ awesome than that.


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then it will be something unimaginably _more_ awesome than that.




As if all the other stuff I was doing wasn't taking enough time, I am now (well, for the last month or more) working on a new video game! The last month of activity here for me has been replies to this thread - and that won't be changing anytime soon.

The throne is yours - enjoy it 

Now while I am here, if you are interested in following our progress on said game (called "Epic Inventor"), here are a few links (it's still early in the process, but I try to keep things updated)...

*Twitter:* [at]EpicInventor
*Facebook:* Epic Inventor on Facebook

*Website:* EpicInventor.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Who wants to bet that the first screenshot weem posts gets him 20 people giving him XP?

Besides, man, this IS the Internet: your stuff is still out there on the boards, waiting for people to discover them like little landmines of awesome.  Especially when a thread gets necroed...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*bewere: this is a sucker bet!*



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who wants to bet that the first screenshot weem posts gets him 20 people giving him XP?
> 
> Besides, man, this IS the Internet: your stuff is still out there on the boards, waiting for people to discover them like little landmines of awesome.  Especially when a thread gets necroed...



To any who may be new to en world, it is recommended to not take this bet!

especially since i would most likely be one of the 20.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> especially since i would most likely be one of the 20.




(me too)


----------



## Scott DeWar

we are addicted to weemification!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And the game of XP Pong begins!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> At this point, I am officially keeping weem's throne warm for him.
> 
> He will now post an image dealing with Gary Gygax, Dragons, Unicorns, and Roselyn Sánchez (a _*HOT*_ Puerto Rican singer).  With ninjas.



I'm only a mere 207 xp behind you, Danny. Perhaps I will endeavor to create this epic image...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

More power to ya!


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who wants to bet that the first screenshot weem posts gets him 20 people giving him XP?




You will be waiting a few months


----------



## Umbran

Folks,

I'm sorry, but this thread has drifted down into idle chitchat.  We have other forums for that, so I'm closing this down.


----------

